#ubuntu-beginners 2011-02-14
<co_cr_pcr> does anyone have complete guide 'shell'?
<nit-wit> co_cr_pcr, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<co_cr_pcr> thank you
<nit-wit> co_cr_pcr, sure, it is sort of a learn as you go for me.
<MrAnthrope> I'm trying to play a game that requires a CD be in the drive, but I don't have the physical CD with me. I mounted an image to the mnt folder and it's in there but the game is still saying there's no cd.
<MrAnthrope> I just put it all directly in /mnt/ should it be in a folder or something?
<MrAnthrope> actually it's telling me there is no drive, much less a DVD.
<MrAnthrope> How do I un-mount the files?
<holstein> umount
<holstein> might not work
<holstein> depends on what the software is looking for
<amn3z1a> new install of ubuntu, wont let me connect to internet. any suggestions?
<holstein> amn3z1a: wired? wireless?
<amn3z1a> both
<amn3z1a> available
<holstein> so, its hooked up wired?
<holstein> when you boot?
<amn3z1a> yes
<holstein> and no dice?
<holstein> whats it hooked up to?
<holstein> a router?
<amn3z1a> but it does not see an active wired connection
<amn3z1a> yes
<amn3z1a> it sees wireless connection, but not the wired
<holstein> connect tot he wireless connection then
<amn3z1a> does not connect to either
<amn3z1a> got it set to DHCP
<holstein> what is the error with the wireless?
<amn3z1a> it asks for DHCP client ID
<holstein> not sure how you have your router configured
<holstein> but you might want to look at that
<amn3z1a> it connected when i was running ubuntu off the cd, but now that it has been actually installed, it does not want to connect
<holstein> amn3z1a: not sure what to tell you
<holstein> i dont get a 'DHCP client ID' prompt
<holstein> never seen a prompt like that
<holstein> i was assuming it had something to do with the router config
<holstein> amn3z1a: you got wireless working live?
<amn3z1a> on wireless with laptop... trying to get desktop to connect
<holstein> from a live CD
<holstein> using the laptop
<holstein> prior to installation
<amn3z1a> laptop on W7
<holstein> you got wireless working?
<holstein> OR was that wired?
<holstein> O I C
<amn3z1a> desktop normally connected to wired, its a gaming rig
<amn3z1a> but has a wireless adapter that was working just fine
<holstein> amn3z1a: 10.10?
<holstein> i would open a terminal
<holstein> run lspci
<amn3z1a> 192.168
<holstein> paste that in pastebin
<holstein> and maybe someone will come along
<holstein> with that hardware
<amn3z1a> with no net i cannot paste to pastebin
<holstein> sounds like the wired device may not be supported
<holstein> you have a USB stick?
<amn3z1a> it SEES the wireless networks available, it just wont connect
<holstein> you dont need all of lspci
<holstein> anyways
<holstein> just the network adapter
<holstein> amn3z1a: is this 10.10?
<holstein> 10.04?
<amn3z1a> i was connected 10 hours ago, running off the cd. then i installed ubuntu and it won't connect to anything
<holstein> right
<holstein> i hear you
<holstein> was this a 10.10 live cd?
<amn3z1a> yes
<holstein> that you installed from?
<holstein> OK
<holstein> im about to duck out for the nite
<amn3z1a> its cool
<holstein> i bet it will be quiet in here for a bit
<holstein> but
<holstein> if it were me
<holstein> i would double check the router config
<holstein> then, look in lspci
<holstein> open a terminal
<holstein> run the command
<holstein> lspci
<holstein> and you should see some info about your networking and other hardware
<holstein> thats a good place to start
<holstein> Atheros Communications Inc. Device 002c (rev 01)
<holstein> for example from mine
<amn3z1a> i clicked terminal and it came up with terminal server client, not a command window like normal
<holstein> and i google 'ubuntu Atheros Communications Inc. Device 002c (rev 01)'
<holstein> and look for forum posts
<holstein> and/or bugs
<holstein> amn3z1a: you can close terminal server client
<holstein> and try again :)
<amn3z1a> same thing
<holstein> anyways, if the wireless worked live
<holstein> you should be able to sort that out
<holstein> amn3z1a: same thing?
<amn3z1a> opens termin server client, not a command window
<holstein> im sure you'll sort it out
<holstein> you can always hit control+alt+F2
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> let me tell you how to get back
<holstein> should be control+alt+F7
<holstein> amn3z1a: is the mouse not clicking on what its hovering over?
<holstein> do other menu items work properly?
<amn3z1a> mouse works fine
<amn3z1a> for wireless its asking for SSID, BSSID, MAC, and MAC Clone
<holstein> amn3z1a: i think i know whats up
<holstein> i think you are in the 'internet' menu
<holstein> terminal is in the 'assesories' menu
<amn3z1a> i am in 'edit wireless connection'
<holstein> amn3z1a: 'its asking' ?
<holstein> what is it?
<holstein> the gnome network manager?
<holstein> that will depend on your router config
<holstein> for me
<amn3z1a> ur right, i opened cmd window now
<holstein> i find my ssid
<holstein> in the list
<holstein> click on it
<holstein> enter my wpa pass
<holstein> and im given an IP and online automagically
<amn3z1a> i got lspci results and see the wireless adapter
<amn3z1a> and alot more stuff
<holstein> how about the wired?
<holstein> anyways
<holstein> thats a good step
<holstein> if you want to get a USB stick
<holstein> and copy that over
<amn3z1a> i got host bridges, pci bridges, IDE interface
<holstein> so you can get some help with it
<holstein> i would try and get it online wireless
<holstein> since you did that before
<holstein> then
<holstein> update the box
<holstein> see if the updates get you support for the wired adapter
<holstein> amn3z1a: if youre entering information for the wireless adapter
<holstein> i say
<holstein> throw the current settings out
<holstein> and try entering the creds again
<holstein> thats probably it
<amn3z1a> okies
<holstein> a typo in the pass or something
<amn3z1a> i entered info for wired, it popped up connection then it was gone
<holstein> amn3z1a: you shouldnt need info for wired
<amn3z1a> it is set on DHCP but it wont even see the wired connection
<morgan__> hey guys, just wondering if anyone knows how I adjust the sensitivity for resizing windows.. i get about a pixel of play before it ignores my feeble attempts
<holstein> morgan__: mouse sensitivity not going to help?
<morgan__> nah, its more that it has to be RIGHT on the edge of the window
<holstein> i think you can set up a key to make the mouse more 'precise'
<morgan__> literally pixel for pixel
<holstein> morgan__: OH
<holstein> i know what you mean
<holstein> ;)
<holstein> i havent decided to take that on yet
<morgan__> nah, the mouse would drive me nuts if it wasn't set up right, it just seems more difficult to resize windows now..
<holstein> amn3z1a: we dont know if your wired device works or not
<holstein> stop trying that for now
<holstein> IF the wireless worked once
<holstein> live
<holstein> then
<holstein> delete the current wireless config
<holstein> for your ssid
<holstein> and build it again
<amn3z1a> nothing is listed in SSID
<holstein> and double check the pass
<holstein> amn3z1a: you said you could see the access point right?
<amn3z1a> yes
<holstein> right
<holstein> so click on it
<amn3z1a> it sees a bunch... i only want to connect to mine.
<amn3z1a> i know the pw
<holstein> ok
<holstein> im suggesting you entered the password incorrectly
<holstein> so, you need to go to the wireless networks
<amn3z1a> caps lock off... typing it correctly, showing password
<holstein> amn3z1a: whats the error?
<amn3z1a> it is not showing the 'connect' button, it is shaded
<amn3z1a> telling me i am missing info
<holstein> have you deleted the info?
<holstein> and started over?
<amn3z1a> no info to delete
<amn3z1a> its all blank
<amn3z1a> except for DHCP
<holstein> amn3z1a: try connecting to another access point
<holstein> if one is open
<amn3z1a> how do i see available wireless networks?
<holstein> theres a little icon
<holstein> down near the time
<holstein> you click on that
<holstein> and under there is a catagory
<holstein> 'availalbe'
<amn3z1a> the one when i scroll on it it says 'No Network Connection'?
<holstein> it might
<amn3z1a> looks like a wifi signal
<holstein> yup
<amn3z1a> Connection Information is shadowed
<holstein> do you see your AP or no?
<amn3z1a> negative
<holstein> ok
<amn3z1a> i dont see any of the ones i see on my laptop when i look at avail wireless
<holstein> so how did you connect when you were using the live CD?
<holstein> laptop?
<amn3z1a> wireless, i entered pw and i was online
<holstein> where did you enter the pass?
<amn3z1a> it saw it when i was booting live, now that i installed it sees nothing
<holstein> i have several theories
<amn3z1a> umm... where it said 'Password;
<holstein> none are easy
<amn3z1a> =P
<holstein> since you cant get online at all
<holstein> wired
<holstein> BUT
<amn3z1a> or wireless
<amn3z1a> on the desktop
<holstein> you probably need a proprietary driver for your wifi card
<amn3z1a> nothing works on desktop
<holstein> right
<holstein> well, if you want to start pulling some of that lspci data over
<holstein> maybe somebody can help with that
<holstein> you'll need a USB stick though
<holstein> i say
<holstein> someway to move data to the box without internet
<holstein> in those cases
<holstein> i have so many wired pci network cards laying around
<holstein> i usually just throw one in
<holstein> and let it get the stuff i need
<holstein> drivers, updates
<holstein> whatever
<amn3z1a> lspci text saved
<holstein> this could be the case https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> not sure
<amn3z1a> and plugged in here
<holstein> dont know what card you have
<amn3z1a> you'd be shocked...
<holstein> yeah?
<amn3z1a> its an ASUS M4N82 Deluxe mobo
<amn3z1a> realtek onboard lan
<amn3z1a> where can i paste the info?
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<amn3z1a> holstein,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/566851/
<amn3z1a> i need another table for my laptop... no room at the desk to set it
<amn3z1a> too much equipment hooked to the desktop
<holstein> amn3z1a: save that output somewhere handy
<holstein> i need to crash
<amn3z1a> on the jump drive...
<holstein> that'll help somebody else help you sort that out
<amn3z1a> thx for ur time holstein
<holstein> anytime :)
<amn3z1a> =]
<holstein> GN
<amn3z1a> sleep well
<Guest19901> Anyone here know how to compile bsnes on Ubuntu Lucid Lynx?
<bioterror> Guest19901, extract packafe and read README or INSTALL
<Guest19901> http://byuu.org/bsnes/compilation-guide
<Guest19901> I need to figure out how to use pastebin
<Guest19901> I am new to IRC
<Guest19901> OK that was easy
<Guest19901> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566861/
<geirha> Guest19901: apt-cache policy libsdl1.2debian libpulse-dev
<geirha> (could you pastebin that too?)
<Guest19901> Use that as a command?
<Guest19901> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566865/
<Guest19901> I've never seen the command apt-cache policy
<Guest19901> I am adding that to my list
<geirha> Hm I think it just doesn't have the latest list of packages.   sudo apt-get update
<Guest19901> I'll try
<Guest19901> Well it was worth a shot:
<Guest19901> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566866/
<Guest19901> Same as before unless I am mistaken
<Guest19901> Thank you for helping
<geirha> apt-cache policy libsdl1.2-dev
<geirha> It should have one for version 1.2.14-4ubuntu1 and 1.2.14-4ubuntu1.1
<Guest19901> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566867/
<geirha> Indeed, it's missing the latter, which leads me to believe the mirror you are using http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/, is currently out of sync
<geirha> You could switch to the main server, or wait it out, until the us mirror has been fixed.
<Guest19901> I'll check software source then. Or is that where to go?
<Guest19901> OK, I changed it to see.
<geirha> Yes, first tab of software sources
<Guest19901> It's downloading package information right now
<Guest19901> I don't like the color of this game, but I like the idea:
<Guest19901> http://www.nongnu.org/tong/
<Guest19901> It says 3 to 4 minutes
<geirha> Haha, that looks incredibly hard
<Guest19901> Ya, I barely played it when I had Fedora installed once.
<Guest19901> It is crazy
<Guest19901> the balls bouce off of the moving pieces if I remember right
<Guest19901> Sorry, unknown time should always be listed as far as I am concerned. Just kidding though
<Guest19901> 31 of 41
<Guest19901> It says second for instance. Go figure.
<Guest19901> OK, just to make sure it really is still downloading info I clicked on the drop down box called Show for Individual files and it shows files being down loaded in action with a moving bar for the package it is working on downloading the info for.
<Guest19901> just to let you know
<Guest19901> 33 of 42
<geirha> Seems the main server is slow
<Guest19901> I wouldn't know. Maybe it's my connection. But I have done torrenting which doen't do bad speed IMO. Currectly I have nothing else happening. I am not downloading any torrent or uploading any torrents or surfing the web
<Guest19901> I have software sources, the webpage to pastebin and this channel open and nothing else going on
<Guest19901> software source just disappeared on me
<Guest19901> it must have been about 30 seconds ago
<Guest19901> Was that suppose to happen?
<Guest19901> OK, I got a different question about this.
<Guest19901> What about the updates tab?
<Guest19901> Anyways, lets see if what you said to do worked
<Guest19901> Do I need to update
<geirha> No, software sources just ran an update.
<geirha> apt-cache policy libsdl1.2-dev
<geirha> Check that that one now lists the ...1.1 version
<Guest19901> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566870/
<Guest19901> Was software sources supposed to just disappear?
<geirha> I think so. At least if you hit the Close button after changing server.
<Guest19901> I've tried going to synaptic package manager, edit fix broken packages before. Should I try that again?
<Guest19901> I didn't close any window for software sources. It closed on it's own
<geirha> Hm. Then it might have crashed ... which it shouldn't have.
<geirha> Try a manual   apt-get update
<Guest19901> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566872/
<Guest19901> Strike that
<Guest19901> I went to synaptic package manager, edit, fix broken packages
<Guest19901> then sudo apt-get update
<Guest19901> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566873/
<geirha> Ah, they lock each other out :)
<Guest19901> OK, now what do you think
<geirha> Hm. I don't see any lucid-updates in there. apt-cache policy libsdl1.2-dev  still says the same?
<Guest19901> Other then I should have used a question mark at the end of my last sentence
<Guest19901> trying
<Guest19901> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566875/
<Guest19901> That's what I thought also
<geirha> Go back to software sources and make sure lucid-updates is enabled in the Updates tab
<Guest19901> I'll check. Like I meant, what should be in the update tab of software source?
<Guest19901> OK, I am going to say what is marked
<geirha> You want -security and -updates. -proposed and -backports only if you have particular needs.
<Guest19901> Important Security updates (Lucid Security)
<Guest19901> chack for updates daily
<Guest19901> at the bottom I have long term release supports only
<Guest19901> So, I should have recommented updates chacked
<Guest19901> ?
<Guest19901> ok, that makes sense
<geirha> Yes, that's why it fails.
<geirha> You could switch back to your us mirror then, while you're at it.
<Guest19901> OK, next to go as mario says
<Guest19901> OK, I will
<Guest19901> OK, one other thing about this
<Guest19901> under the tab other software, what should I have?
<Guest19901> should I just have all of them?
<geirha> Other Software is where it lists all the PPAs and such. And also the partner repository.
<Guest19901> I have 2 others I installed.
<geirha> I'd only enable the ones I'd need
<Guest19901> OK, but I don't know what is needed
<Guest19901> The other 2 are. 1 is for dolphin the emulator which runs slow because I don't have the power for it, so I am going to evenually uninstall that soon
<Guest19901> not now thouhg
<geirha> resize the window so all lines show, then hit Alt+Printscreen and imagebin it
<Guest19901> imagebin
<geirha> !imagebin
<Guest19901> ?
<ubot2> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Guest19901> ha ha, I didn't know. Cool
<Guest19901> Where does the image get saved?
<geirha> At some server behind imagebin.org
<Guest19901> Never mind, I used the gui instead
<geirha> Oh, you meant with Alt+Printscreen
<Guest19901> Wow, nice and clear
<Guest19901> http://imagebin.org/137858
<geirha> Here, it pops up a dialog asking you where to save it.
<Guest19901> sorry for the trouble
<Guest19901> Ooop, I pressed the wrong key when doing alt-printscreen
<Guest19901> that's why it didn't work
<geirha> Ah, ok. partner is nice to have if you need some of the non-free software. Doesn't hurt to have it enabled. The second one is some PPA you have added. As long as you have packages from that PPA installed, I'd keep it enabled.
<Guest19901> OK, just a second
<Guest19901> http://imagebin.org/137860
<Guest19901> I love that, thank you
<geirha> That looks good
<Guest19901> http://imagebin.org/137861
<Guest19901> http://imagebin.org/137862
<Guest19901> and the other is an easy choice
<geirha> Yep, hit Close and then Reload when it asks
<Guest19901> OK
<geirha> Reload does the equivalent of apt-get update
<Guest19901> O, I didn't know. Thank you for telling me.
<Guest19901> While I am waiting. I am going to the stall if that's OK
<geirha> No! You sit there till you're done!
<geirha> ;P
<geirha> Anyway, I'm off to work. Hope you got it fixed now. :)
<Guest19901> thank you
<Guest19901> I will retry
<Guest19901> I feel 10 times better after using the stall
<Guest19901> ha haha
<Guest19901> It's in progress. Yes.
<Guest19901> Now I can try compiling other things that weren't working. Thank you dude
<Guest19901> I was messing around with software sources before and didn't know what I was doing.
<Guest19901> I am updating through update manager now
<Guest19901> but the packages installed that are apt-get packages for bsnes, then I tried installing the make and it didn't work
<Guest19901> so I am going to re-download bsnes and try after updating through the update manager
<Guest19901> :p
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<duanedesign> hey Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Hello duanedesign :)
<Guest19901> Hello all
<Guest19901> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566903/
<Guest19901> http://byuu.org/bsnes/compilation-guide
<Guest19901> I don't see any configuration file, and that's not mentioned so it can't be ./configure
<duanedesign> Guest19901: are you using Ubuntu?
<Guest19901> Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx
<duanedesign> I mena are you using Gnome
<duanedesign> ok
<Guest19901> yes
<Guest19901> Gnome, not KDE
<duanedesign> It appears that an environment variable is not set correctly to find the libs needed
<Guest19901> I would guess that the terminal told me to change something in the code of the files of bsnes
<Guest19901> OK, but how do I figure out what needs changing
<Guest19901> Would it be in the make file?
<Guest19901> That file isn't long, should I pastebin it?
<Silver_Fox_> yes please
<Guest19901> OK, working on it
<Guest19901> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566905/
<duanedesign> back
<Guest19901> Ha
<Guest19901> what you said worked
<duanedesign> ok you got it
<Guest19901> Well the apt-get part
<duanedesign> export PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/bin/pkg-config
<duanedesign> that should do it
<Guest19901> I am sorry. I am trying to understand
<Guest19901> What line?, or where do I put what folder
<Guest19901> I am guessing line right
<duanedesign> just run the export command in the terminal
<Guest19901> now try make
<duanedesign> yep
<Guest19901> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566908/
<duanedesign> same :\
<Guest19901> I looks like it.
<duanedesign> ahh
<Guest19901> Wow, I just ate a bunch of peppers earlier
<duanedesign> you left export out of the xcommand
<Guest19901> ok
<Guest19901> sorry
<duanedesign> the full command is:     export PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/bin/pkg-config
<duanedesign> no worries
<Guest19901> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566910/
<Guest19901> Where are those packages anyway
<Guest19901> Should that be something that needs installing?
<Guest19901> This guide didn't say so
<Guest19901> http://byuu.org/bsnes/compilation-guide
<duanedesign> ok think i got it
<Guest19901> OK
<duanedesign> run the command:   sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<duanedesign> i think yo might need the the gtk+-2.0 development package
<duanedesign> .17
<Guest19901> .17
<duanedesign> :P
<duanedesign> was supposed to be /17
<Guest19901> sudo apt-get install gtk+-2.0
<Guest19901> dev or something
<Guest19901> It just stopped installing
<duanedesign> sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<Guest19901> installed
<Guest19901> Do I do:sudo apt-get install gtk+-2.0 or something
<Guest19901> o
<Guest19901> sorry
<duanedesign> you have that. just needed the dev package
<Guest19901> Uh. sorry, what?
<Guest19901> it has dev at the end so I am a little like what?
<Guest19901> o
<Guest19901> sorry I think I misunstood your last
<Guest19901> spelling was wrong on misunstood
<Guest19901> cd and make
<Guest19901> then
<Guest19901> ready to make
<Guest19901> engage captain
<Guest19901> there's a little less now
<Guest19901> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566911/
<Guest19901> g++ hay
<Guest19901> sudo apt-get install g++-4.5?
<duanedesign> you need to install....
<Guest19901> hmm?
<Guest19901> :p
<duanedesign> build-essential
<duanedesign> is the name of the package
<Guest19901> But I thought I installed that some weeks ago
<Guest19901> build-essential is already the newest version. The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   libfltk1.1
<duanedesign> hmm
<duanedesign> i have to step out for a second. I will be back in about 30 minutes
<Guest19901> I wouldn't think this would help
<Guest19901> sudo apt-get autoremove
<duanedesign> no
<Guest19901> ok
<Guest19901> ok, then I won't
<duanedesign> that is optional. You can remove that package if you want
<duanedesign> it wont hurt or help
<duanedesign> :)
<Guest19901> that's what I thought
<duanedesign> if ibuclaw comes back he might be a godd person to ask
<Guest19901> I am going to get some wood
<Guest19901> for fireplace
<duanedesign> kk, sounds good
<duanedesign> cya in a bit
<Guest19901> ok
<Guest19901> \cool
<Pooch> is there any way i can increase my wireless adapter ability?
<Pooch> on windows i got a way better signal then I do on Ubuntu
<Guest19901> Maybe bigger antanna
<Guest19901> I wouldn't know though
<Guest19901> maybe someone else here knows
<Guest19901> O, I have the same thing
<Pooch> i think it might be a driver issue
<Guest19901> Well, on the other hand this computer is farther away from our router
<Guest19901> but
<Guest19901> anythings possible I guess
<Pooch> so im guessing no-one is around then
 * Pooch decides to just lurk then
 * andrew_46 is also lurking.....
<Silver_Fox_> lurk mode = true;
<ibuclaw> class ibuclaw : Silver_Fox_ {
<ibuclaw>     override lurk mode = false;
<ibuclaw> }
<Silver_Fox_> pfft
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<Pooch> so is there any way that i can increase my wireless adapters signal?
<Guest19901> Hmm, I have g++-4.4
<Guest19901> So am I suppose to have g++-4.5 or higher for bsnes?
<Guest19901> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/201038-28-increase-power-wireless-router
<Guest19901> Hmm, I wonder if this will help:
<Guest19901> http://askubuntu.com/questions/22763/how-to-increase-the-signal-power-of-a-wi-fi-card
<Guest19901> Are you around still Pooch?
<Guest19901> I wonder if that would case trouble as well though?
<Guest19901> Some troubleshooting:
<Guest19901> http://www.ehow.com/how_6495859_can-range-wireless-lan-card_.html
<Guest19901> http://forum.notebookreview.com/networking-wireless/254826-how-increase-wireless-signal-strength.html
<Guest19901> tin foil?, I should look into tin foil more for antanna strength
<Pooch> lol
<Guest19901> I watched the first just now. Crazy
<Pooch> kids are all off to school....yay
<Guest19901> he he he
<Guest19901> All those videos are the same
<Pooch> yep
<Guest19901> http://www.oreillynet.com/cs/weblog/view/wlg/448
<Guest19901> http://www.thepemberton.com/posts/archives/28
<Guest19901> What kind of router?
<Pooch> i got a dlink gaming router
<Guest19901> I got a WRT54G Lynksys router
<Pooch> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812270343
<Pooch> just get a bunch of wire and start running lines :)
<Guest19901> hmm, I found this:
<Guest19901> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/wireless-signal-strength-and-quality-350532/
<Guest19901> Did you see this link I posted?:
<Guest19901> http://askubuntu.com/questions/22763/how-to-increase-the-signal-power-of-a-wi-fi-card
<Pooch> yea
<Pooch> not sure what it means though
<Guest19901> Ya, I would be afraid to use commands I am not sure of either. I don
<Guest19901> I don't know either
<Guest19901> http://www.osnn.net/windows-desktop-systems/39088-those-who-want-increase-wifi-signal-very-cheap.html
<Guest19901> http://www.cantenna.com/
<Pooch> u know there made out of old satelites too
<Guest19901> a small quote: "Antennas are always directional"
<paultag> someone needs to remove that person's reproductive organs
<Guest19901> hahaha
<Pooch> http://www.ehow.com/how_5120887_build-antenna-using-satellite-dish.html
<paultag> always bi-di my ass
<paultag> how do cable satilites work, mang?
<paultag> although I guess they go back and forth now
<paultag> GPS, then
<Guest19901> Now your talking
<paultag> yeah because stupid people have a special place in my heart Guest19901
<paultag> and I just woke up
<paultag> but mostly the stupid people thing
<Pooch> lol
<Guest19901> I was talking to Pooch, but what ever, I am all ears
<Pooch> lol
<paultag> yeah, but in a public room ;)
<Guest19901> true
<paultag> righto. I'm off
 * paultag whoosh
<Guest19901> Here you go: ~O)
<Guest19901> A fresh cup of Ubuntu,but I am still learning how to make coffee
<MrChrisDruif> sudo make me coffee | Guest19901
<Guest19901> :bz I am not worthy to be you servant
<Guest19901> ^:)^ 	
<Pooch> http://www.echotechwireless.com/product_p/eub-ma24.htm
<Guest19901> Since my 2 computers are in a certain direction from where my router is, it would be ideal. But the signal strength would be too much maybe with a Satellite Dish
<Guest19901> Are you using a desktop or laptop
<Pooch> laptop
<Guest19901> This was at the bottom of the link you posted:
<Guest19901> http://www.binarywolf.com/249/parabolic.htm
<Guest19901> I just found this:
<Guest19901> http://lifehacker.com/#!324681/boost-your-wi+fi-antenna-for-less-than-a-dollar
<Guest19901> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=antenna&x=0&y=0
<Guest19901> OK, I am sorry I couldn't help you
<Pooch> lol
<Guest19901> I found this comment in one of the links I posted:
<Guest19901> You need to be careful with the transmit power, boosting it too much can take more power (and theoretically cause heat problems, although I've never heard of any) but also creates a 'noisy' signal offering better range, but not as good quality. You should be safe around 50mW though, just don't push it too much
<Guest19901> Well, I am going to go to sleep. And I am going to leave my computer connected to this channel for any possible answers to how to get bsnes working on Ubuntu 10.04
<Guest19901> Last problem I was having:
<Guest19901> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566911/
<holstein>  g++-4.5: not found
<Guest19901> right
<holstein> you'll probably just need to track down those dependancies
<holstein> and update packages
<holstein> and have a good backup plan
<Guest19901> I said that earlier but no one answered which I understand
<holstein> if that breaks 10.04
<holstein> or breaks something else in 10.04
<Guest19901> I wonder if 10.10 has it?
<holstein> probably
<holstein> im sure there is someone here running 10.10 that can apt-cache search for you
<holstein> i just got here
<holstein> BUT i find those questions are easier to answer
<holstein> and get more attention
<holstein> Guest19901: you can try a live CD and look
<holstein> or maybe a PPA for g++ ??
<Guest19901> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/g++-4.5
<Guest19901> I am Google something
<holstein> cool
<holstein> so yeah, you know 10.10 will have it
<holstein> looks like that could get nasty
<Guest19901> Maybe this:
<Guest19901> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2886259/gcc-4-5-installation-problem-under-ubuntu
<holstein> can you just get a more lucid approprate version of bsnes ??
<Guest19901> I am not sure
<holstein> ^^ that will help you with g++
<Guest19901> I thought I Googled it
<holstein> thats one of them :)
<Guest19901> You mean the last link I just posted?
<holstein> yeah, at a glance
<holstein> looks like that will help with g++
<holstein> BUT, i would try older versions of bsnes first
<holstein> check out https://launchpad.net/~hunter-kaller/+archive/ppa too
<holstein> i usually try to go in an order with packages
<holstein> in buntu
<holstein> the default repos
<holstein> then i look for a PPA
<holstein> then i try building or finding a .deb
<holstein> you dont want to have to change a bunch of lucids core like that
<holstein> then what lucid is expecting to have for g++ and its dependancies will be different
<holstein> possilbly someting that will break other functionality
<Guest19901> OK, right. Why didn't I think of trying an older version of bsnes?
<holstein> this would be worth running either 10.10 for
<holstein> OR just an older verion, yeah
<holstein> thats easy enough
<holstein> IF you dont need some funcionality from a newer verion *
<Guest19901> But then what about these instuctions. Does he update them?, and if so will that case problems for older versions and lucid?
<Guest19901> http://byuu.org/bsnes/compilation-guide
<Guest19901> I would think it would be OK, but I am new to comiling
<Guest19901> compiling
<Guest19901> I might have to downgrade the packages he says to install for older versions, no?
<holstein> Guest19901: im not sure
<holstein> and im not going to be motivated to check all that out for you
<Guest19901> Maybe I should download and try 10.10 for fun then
<holstein> you'll just have to choose a path and try it
<Guest19901> Thank you for your advice and input
<holstein> i would say, trying an older verion of bsnes is easy
<Guest19901> It will help
<holstein> moving to 10.10 is generally not a bad idea either i suppose
<holstein> im running 10.04
<holstein> and plan on staying there
<holstein> til something deal-breaking comes along
<Guest19901> I can try, but I need to sleep. I run long term versions but I guess it doesn't matter, I just thought there was an advantage to using long term over the smaller releases but I really don't know any better
<holstein> i think it depends on your needs
<holstein> i have a production machine
<holstein> audio rig
<holstein> thats going to stay on 10.04
<holstein> but, i might run 11.04 on my netbook
<holstein> and i have testing installs of 10.10 and 11.04
<Guest19901> I am pretty happy, I just wanted to learn for the most part and try out as many emulators as I can.
<holstein> i wouldnt let some emulator push me around
<holstein> and tell me to upgrade a bunch of packages
<holstein> OR upgrade to a verion of buntu
<holstein> IF i didnt want to
<Guest19901> I have tried Kega Fusion(natively), Gens for Windows under wine, Gens/GS (Natively), ZSNES through Ubuntu Software Center
<holstein> unless theres something just amazing in the new version
<Guest19901> Right, I am just monkeying around
<holstein> thats probably something you could get by with in virtualbox though
<holstein> installing 10.10
<holstein> a 'test' install
<holstein> and trying it
<Guest19901> True, great idea.
<holstein> performance would probably be acceptable
<Guest19901> what's free for that kind of thing?, I have Ubuntu of coarse and Windows XP
<Guest19901> I would be running an ISO right
<Guest19901> An ISO of Ubuntu 10.10, right?
<Guest19901> I have never used a virtualbox
<holstein> give it a look
<Guest19901> O, OK
<Guest19901> http://byuu.org/bsnes/compilation-guide
<Guest19901> Ooops
<holstein> nice way to test OS's
<Guest19901> It didn't copy
<holstein> or look at live CD's
<holstein> or install things without messing with your HD
<holstein> if you can deal with a performance hit
<Guest19901> It right in Ubuntu Software Center, wow cool
<Guest19901> I can run N64 games, but not gamecube games
<Guest19901> I don't have dual cores
<Guest19901> Still though
<Guest19901> Worst comes to worst I have enough hard drives for installing to try it out
<Guest19901> 3, one for back ups, this hard drive and an experiemental hard drive
<holstein> right
<holstein> with vbox
<Guest19901> I am glad you mentioned virtualbox though. I will try that out
<holstein> you dont have to burn discs
<holstein> or prepare USB's
<holstein> or wipe anything
<holstein> or deal with grub
<Guest19901> OK, cool, so ISOs right
<holstein> you just need enough ram to 'share'
<holstein> handy to test networking scenarios too
<Guest19901> hmm, well, I could move the ram from the other computer till I am done.
<Guest19901> right
<Guest19901> Is this done from an ISO of like for instance Ubuntu 10.10?
<holstein> sure
<Guest19901> Nice
<Guest19901> vbox, there is also virtualbox OSE, and Test drive an Ubuntu OS
<Guest19901> 3 to try
<holstein> vbox OSE = open source edition
<holstein> no USB support
<holstein> for the guests
<holstein> if thats important for you
<holstein> ive used both
<Guest19901> so no flash drives?
<holstein> * with the OSE
<holstein> if you go to the site
<holstein> you can download the proprietary version
<holstein> im not sure what 'test drive and ubuntu os' is
<Guest19901> Can we use files on the hard drive being hosted on?
<holstein> in several ways
<Guest19901> Well, you have just opened my eyes to new light and freedom
<Guest19901> So your saying vbox is better for people who want usb support.
<holstein> well
<holstein> better is not really the term
<holstein> you must use the proprietary verion
<holstein> IF you want USB support in the guests
<holstein> is open better? is USB support better?
<holstein> thats up to you
<Guest19901> USB won't be a factor for me.
<Guest19901> Like you said it's just a test
<holstein> you're not married to it
<holstein> AFAIK
<holstein> you can install the open one
<holstein> and save your VM's
<holstein> and move to the other version
<holstein> if you want/need later
<Guest19901> Virtual Machine's = VM's, right?
<Guest19901> That's really cool
<Guest19901> Thank you. I need to get some shut eye.
<holstein> Guest19901: yup
<holstein> anytime Guest19901
<holstein> GN :)
<Guest19901> Have a good day, and I hope I didn't upset anyone earlier.
<Guest19901> Bye
<mtkorb> When I get to the login screen on Ubuntu Server 10.04, it's printing "MASQUERADE: lo ate my IP address" over and over. Anyone know what this means?
<cprofitt> mtkorb: are you using internet connection sharing?
<cprofitt> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/53619
<cprofitt> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<cprofitt> those may be of assistance if you are
<rokyronnie> Hi there
<aveilleux> Oh Allo
<mtkorb> cprofitt: I have Ubuntu installed on a flash drive so I can't run any commands on in since I can't boot into recovery mode or anything. Is it possible to configure connection sharing by editing files?
<rokyronnie> hey.. don't you know how can I access my old version of kernel ? If II try from Grub menu, it loads, but it's just a terminal, I tried startx but iit says  Login incorrect, what can I do?
<cprofitt> mtkorb: well if this is a default install I would not think that is the actual proble
<cprofitt> problem
<cprofitt> unless your setup uses connection sharing
<cprofitt> however you should be able to edit the files while booted from the USB
<mtkorb> cprofitt: well i have a rather unique setup here... i moved the install onto a flash drive (also installing GRUB on it). the install had been configured as part of a cluster, so it's likely that this connection sharing issue is the problem. i can't edit the files while booted from the USB because I can't login. I just get that masquerade error.
<cprofitt> ah...
<cprofitt> you should be able to edit the files on another linux box too
<cprofitt> they are just files
<cprofitt> never heard of a person running a cluster from USB...
<cprofitt> cool stuff
<rokyronnie> How can I access my old version of kernel ? If II try from Grub menu, it loads, but it's just a terminal, I tried startx but it says  Login incorrect, what can I do?
<holstein> rokyronnie: if you are typing 'startx'
<holstein> as the user name
<holstein> thats the response i would expect to see
<rokyronnie> so.. I must enter my username fisrt, then my pass, and then startx?
<holstein> depends
<holstein> what is the promt asking for?
<holstein> if it says 'login'
<holstein> then yeah
<rokyronnie> it's the same line, as it appear if I enter now in terminal
<holstein> rokyronnie: whats the issue?
<rokyronnie> the issue it's that, my OSS4 it seems to not working correctly with this version of kernel
<holstein> audio?
<rokyronnie> yes
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> you have pulse still right?
<rokyronnie> I do not have control on Center and Rear, I modify the volume levels but nothing happens
<holstein> what is trying to access oss?
<rokyronnie> I use OSS
<holstein> thats coo
<holstein> l
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> ubuntu is expecting pulse
<holstein> you might hit some 'gochtas'
<holstein> gotcha*
<holstein> rokyronnie: run in a terminal
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> and arecord -l
<holstein> im not doughting the newer kernel version may have dropped support for your device
<rokyronnie> aplay: device_list:235: no soundcards found...
<rokyronnie> same on the second command
<holstein> rokyronnie: so, your card is not being picked up
<holstein> that shouldnt have anything to do with oss
<holstein> what is the device?
<holstein> do you see it in lspci?
<rokyronnie> Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2 SE
<rokyronnie> I use a 5.1 system
<holstein> well, at least those are kinda crap anyways
<holstein> if you need to replace it
<rokyronnie> I know
<rokyronnie> but it worked just fine, before I upgraded to this kernel
<holstein> rokyronnie: you should literally be able to select at boot
<holstein> the older kernel
<rokyronnie> I am, there is
<holstein> do you see a list?
<rokyronnie> the new version, and the last version
<rokyronnie> yes
<holstein> there should be 2 entries
<holstein> per kernel
<rokyronnie> yes
<rokyronnie> there are :)
<holstein> make sure you dont get the 'recovery' one
<holstein> and it should just boot
<rokyronnie> it's not the recovery, I am sure
<holstein> like normal
<rokyronnie> I tried twice
<holstein> do you normally need to issue 'startx' ?
<holstein> also, are there other kernels?
<holstein> just keep stepping back
<holstein> til one boots
<rokyronnie> If I normally need to enter that command? no..... but I discovered that, after the upgrade to these kernel, when the system is loading up, I have no load screen ( you know, that picture with Ubuntu ) it's just command lines
<holstein> right
<holstein> GDM is not loading
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> rokyronnie: try an even older kernel
<holstein> just for trouble-shooing
<rokyronnie> that's what I want to do
<holstein> shooting
<holstein> you've tried them all?
<rokyronnie> I've just 2 versions there, and the old one was good
<holstein> for whatever reason
<holstein> it aint now
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> rokyronnie: what graphics driver?
<rokyronnie> 173
<rokyronnie> Nvidia
<holstein> right
<holstein> that would be a good place to start
<holstein> maybe that got borked somehow
<rokyronnie> I tried with the "Recommended" version, but it's the same
<holstein> im just wondering if in your trials there
<cprofitt> isn't there still a 9x version of nvidia too?
<holstein> with the graphics card
<rokyronnie> yes, there is a 9 version
<holstein> if youve borked the install somehow
<rokyronnie> hei... I can give a try, and If it dosen't work with user, pass and startx I can make a photo and I'll show you what it's about
<holstein> well, what happens when you login and say 'startx' ?
<holstein> thats going to be telling i think
<rokyronnie> ok, I'll be back in a few minutes
<aveilleux> holstein: You'd have to sudo startx...
<holstein> aveilleux: you want me to pass that on to rokyronnie?
<holstein> nah, i'll let you do it
<rokyronnie> I'm back.It says something about Nvidia X server, I've did some photos, I can upload them
<rokyronnie> so... what can I do?
<satya> hello
<rokyronnie> hello
<holstein> aveilleux: ping
<holstein> rokyronnie: is back
<holstein> if you'd like to assist
 * holstein is out for lunch
<rokyronnie> just 2 minutes, I've to finish something
<s-fox> Hello.
<rokyronnie> hello
<rokyronnie> holstein: I'm back, say when you're here
<holstein> hey rokyronnie
<holstein> whats the deal?
<rokyronnie> hey :)
<rokyronnie> I tried, but it says something about Nvidia drivers
<holstein> thats what i was thinking
<rokyronnie> someone told me that I must try to install them from there
<holstein> i think it might be worth trying a custom xorg.conf
<holstein> forcing vesa
<rokyronnie> I just download them, but they are .run is this extension wight?
<holstein> just to see it you can see the desktop
<holstein> and then you know its the nvidia drivers for sure
<holstein> rokyronnie: im not totally sure how to do it
<holstein> i have on nivida GPU
<holstein> and i just use the open drivers
<rokyronnie> I have Nvidia too
<holstein> let me dig up the wiki though...
<rokyronnie> ok
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<holstein> i think this is kept mostly up to date
<holstein> rokyronnie: if you've been crashing around in there already
<holstein> i would say it wouldnt hurt to try to re-install the drivers
<rokyronnie> I tried
<rokyronnie> but someone told me, that for use the old kernel, I must install the drivers from that place, that means I must install them in command line
<holstein> who told you what?
<holstein> when?
<rokyronnie> someone from our comunity forum, I am from Romania
<rokyronnie> so, it's ubuntu.ro
<rokyronnie> today
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> unless its someone with that hardware
<holstein> or a kernel dev
<rokyronnie> I can try to run it
<holstein> i wouldnt necessarily trust that assesment
<holstein> not that they are wrong
<holstein> *
<rokyronnie> he said this worked for him
<holstein> reinstalling that driver
<holstein> and trying the older kernel should work
<rokyronnie> I tried
<holstein> hmmm
<rokyronnie> I tried with all versions
<holstein> if that guy has that hardware
<holstein> i would try and track him down
<holstein> and see whats up
<rokyronnie> he has Nvidia too
<holstein> without the hardware in front of me
<holstein> its hard to say
<holstein> rokyronnie: well, it needs to be the *same* nividia hardware
<holstein> that you have
<holstein> for it to be relevant
<rokyronnie> I've download the drivers for my device, this is not a problem
<rokyronnie> I can try... I guess I've nothing to loose
<rokyronnie> be right back
<mtkorb> How can I get to Ubuntu recovery mode if I'm booting from a flash drive?
<holstein> mtkorb: i dont think you can
<holstein> the recovery mode i think you are looking for
<holstein> is in GRUB
<holstein> when booting
<holstein> if grub is hidden
<holstein> you should be able to hit 'shift' and see options
<mtkorb> i have GRUB installed on the flash drive
<bioterror> mtkorb, put single into the end of boot parameters in grub
<mtkorb> holstein: ah thanks, i was trying ESC.
<mtkorb> when I select recovery mode, it says "Loading Linux 2.6.32-28-server ... error: file not found. Loading initial ramdisk ... error: you need to load the kernel first. Press any key to continue..._"
<holstein> thats not good :/
<holstein> what is the overall problem?
<mtkorb> holstein: I'm in the process of moving the Ubuntu install from a hard drive to a flash drive, and for some reason I can't log in when I boot it from the flash drive. So I'm trying to get into recovery mode so I can reset my password.
<holstein> how did you move grub?
<holstein> maybe you need to reinstall grub to the flash drive ??
<holstein> or maybe the info is just not right
<holstein> what grub is expecting
<holstein> uuid's or some info that needs to be changes
<holstein> changed*
<mtkorb> I used "grub-install /dev/sdb" or something like that. I messed around with UUIDs in the grub.cfg file to get it to boot normally. I think GRUB knows to boot from the flash drive...what else might I need to change?
<holstein> not sure
<holstein> that sounds about like what i though would need to be changed...
<holstein> hmmm
<mtkorb> I think I may have found it. When I select the recovery mode option in GRUB and press e to edit, it looks like the kernel and uuid are incorrect.
<holstein> that would be nice
<holstein> easy
<holstein> easier*
<mtkorb> I'm getting a strange error that keeps printing to my terminal. Is there a way to find out what process is writing it?
<MrChrisDruif> mtkorb: it might be helpful if you could post the error to paste.ubuntu.com :)
<mtkorb> It's a very short error so I'll just put it here: "MASQUERADE: lo ate my IP address" And to the left of it there is what appears to be a float in brackets that keeps increasing with each error. "[ 687.122104] ... [ 692.321945] ..." I haven't had much luck finding the configuration that's causing this, so I'd like to find the process that's printing it.
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm....I don't know ofc, but it might be some computer threat....I've searched both MASQUERADE and lo... "Masquerade, a type of computer threat" and ""Lo", the first message to travel across ARPAnet, later to become the internet." <source WikiPedia>
<MrChrisDruif> But again, that is only from searching !!
<MrChrisDruif> Might be something completely different
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-02-15
<Kent_> Hi,I dualboot, and would like to have an encrypted partition that I can access from windows and ubuntu. Whats the best, most convenient way of doing this?
<Kent_> I already have the spare partition, but I'm just thinking of what programs would make the process easiest. truecrypt?
<duanedesign> hello Kent_
<duanedesign> this wiki page is pretty good https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<Kent_> Thanks duane, that works
<master> hi :)
<master> could someone tell me how can i read the ext4 filesystem from windows?
<JackyAlcine> That's a good question he brought up.
<JackyAlcine> I found a few drivers online for it, but they didn't work too great.
<JackyAlcine> only with ext2, you'd think it would have fell back or something.
<trinikrono> i think he left jacky
<bioterror> JackyAlcine, ext2fs
<bioterror> that might be the closest, and ext4 might be too new for it
<JackyAlcine> lol, trinikrono, I know, but it just got me thinking.
<trinikrono> i would use samba :D
<JackyAlcine> trinikrono: Crazy question, are you from Trinidad?
<JackyAlcine> lol
<trinikrono> JackyAlcine: :D you know trinidad?
<JackyAlcine> My best friend is from there, and I know about bake, sorrel and all the foods his grandmother makes.
<JackyAlcine> I'm Haitian myself, though.
<trinikrono> im the loco contact for here , well thats not too far
<JackyAlcine> Woah! That's cool. Oh, I live in New York, though; my parents are Haitian and Cuban.
<trinikrono> maybe i better pm you before we get in trouble lol JackyAlcine
<JackyAlcine> Off to #-team?
<trinikrono> #ubuntu-tt JackyAlcine we have no mods
<JackyAlcine> Okay.
<Andreas__> Hi
<s-fox> Hello.
<head_victim> Evening s-fox
<s-fox> Good afternoon head_victim  :)
<head_victim> How goes in your neck of the woods?
<s-fox> Alright thank you, just working on my ubuntu wiki page ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Silver_Fox ). How are things with you ?
<head_victim> Thinking about working on my wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JaredNorris after seeing how impressive yours is.
<s-fox> head_victim,   I would hardly call my wiki impressive. It is just a list of things I get up to :)
<s-fox> head_victim,  I like your wiki :)
<head_victim> s-fox: well you get up to a lot ;)
<head_victim> Wiki's are about the one thing I'm comfortable with
<s-fox> head_victim,  I was just about to say if you need any help I don't mind helping you out
<JoeMaverickSett> hello, s-fox & head_victim , good evening/afternoon :)
<head_victim> s-fox: Hah, well artistic style is my weak link, I'm a fan of structure and order. I gave up on making things "pretty" a long time ago, probably why I like wikis, only so much you can do.
<head_victim> JoeMaverickSett o/
<JoeMaverickSett> head_victim: how's it going? MOAR WIKI? :D
<head_victim> Heh wiki wiki wiki wiki wiki. You tell me how's it going, do you use chromium much and if so have you noticed the UBT header change recently?
<JoeMaverickSett> head_victim: i've been using daily builds of Firefox4 lately. might check on it for ya. ;)
<head_victim> I asked enough questions to work out a fix for the rounded corners on chromium browsers.
<JoeMaverickSett> funny thing, chromium is now opening slower than firefox4 :)
<head_victim> Loaded to ram?
<JoeMaverickSett> nope, never done such things
<JoeMaverickSett> head_victim: firfox4 and chromium (all daily builds) shows the same rounded corners. ;)
<head_victim> JoeMaverickSett: yay, still working then. I stole the header concept for my loco so when I poked enough people to get a fix I wanted to release back upstream to UBT
<JoeMaverickSett> head_victim: hope you don't have visitors with Opera, coz it's not showing rounded corners :P
<head_victim> JoeMaverickSett: yeah apparently that's another bit of editing that they weren't sure what to do with
<head_victim> Same with IE
<JoeMaverickSett> ah, ok.
<head_victim> Apparently they all have different border calls
<head_victim> So essentially I just added webkit ones
<duanedesign> motning
<JoeMaverickSett> i think there's more of firefox and chromium users than opera or IE, head_victim
<duanedesign> hmmm
<duanedesign> m o r n i n g
<JoeMaverickSett> duanedesign: morning :)
<duanedesign> there we go
<duanedesign> :)
<head_victim> If you find out what the opera or ie ones are please let me know, would be good information to have
<head_victim> It's nearly morning here duanedesign
<duanedesign> ahhhh ie
<head_victim> Well lets be honest, if you're advocating Ubuntu you'd be doing it wrong if you didn't have IE people visiting your wiki
<JoeMaverickSett> head_victim: you live on the far east side of Australia?
<head_victim> JoeMaverickSett: Brisbane, so yeah, Eastern Seaboard
<JoeMaverickSett> IE = headache is all i could think about :P
<duanedesign> head_victim: sure. Still a lot of IE users out there. For some reason
<head_victim> Hah I'm about as technical as a 3x4 so no idea where to start
<JoeMaverickSett> head_victim: ah, my timezone fits more with the Western Seabord of Australia (GMT +8) :)
<head_victim> Ah I win, I'm +10!
<JoeMaverickSett> :\
<JoeMaverickSett> head_victim: if GMT+10 shouldn't you be in bed. :P
<head_victim> JoeMaverickSett: well actually, yes I should be as I have to be awake in 6 or so hours, shiftwork is a pain
<JoeMaverickSett> head_victim: oh and btw, Opera is still showing square corners btw, for you to take note :)
<JoeMaverickSett> head_victim: :|
<JoeMaverickSett> i have a whole day of lecutres tomorrow too :\
<head_victim> JoeMaverickSett: I have a whole day of pacing the floor making sure 20 people are doing their job properly :/
<head_victim> Swap?
<JoeMaverickSett> head_victim: ah, sorry, nope. :D
<JoeMaverickSett> i'm better with what i'm currently doing. ;)
<head_victim> Oh, I just realised we're not in -team
<JoeMaverickSett> :o
 * JoeMaverickSett runs and hides.
<s-fox> Hello JoeMaverickSett
<JoeMaverickSett> s-fox: hiyas, how do you do? :)
<s-fox> I am okay thank you, just working on my wiki
<JoeMaverickSett> great. :)
<s-fox> Also getting slightly annoyed at unicode
<s-fox> But bleh
<s-fox> How are you ?
<JoeMaverickSett> i'm fine. thank you for asking.
<mtkorb> I'm experiencing an issue similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/117303 and I ran the command "iptables -t nat -D POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE" to fix it. This works for the current session, but when I reboot, the error comes back. How can I make this change permanent?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 117303 in linux-source-2.6.20 "lo ate my ip address" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<charlie-tca> You have to save the iptables, and reload that table each restart
<charlie-tca> I do that with a script in /etc/init.d/ and a link to it in /etc/rc2.d . I don't link anywhere else, since rc2.d is the one run when starting Ubuntu
<mtkorb> charlie-tca: Ok I'll try that. Thanks.
<doez> Hello. Would I need apache or whatever to make firefox understand that my file is php-scripted in Ubuntu 10.10? Right now its asking me to download the file when i load it in firefox.
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> I remember so
<bioterror> you need apache with php module
<doez> Kay, thanks.
<doez> Kind of retarded, but ok.
<bioterror> hmmm
<doez> When you download php you expect the stuff to work. Well, I did anyways.
<mtkorb> What is the naming convention of files in rc2.d? They start with S and a 2-digit number...what does the number mean?
<charlie-tca> the number is approximately where to run it, they run in sequence starting at 01 to 99
<charlie-tca> the iptable should be somewhere around S90
<charlie-tca> and yes, the capitol S is important
<charlie-tca> They are just a link to the files in /etc/init.d, with the S and number in front
<mtkorb> charlie-tca: The script doesn't seem to be working. It just consists of the command I mentioned and is executable by all. It's in /etc/init.d and /etc/rc2.d/S99iptables is a symlink to it. Is there anything else I need to do?
<charlie-tca> You are using restore iptables command, right? since you saved it manually, that should be all it needs
<charlie-tca> No, if you put that iptables command in a file by itself, it should work
<mtkorb> ohh... How do I save and restore iptables?
<halpbatman> k so guys.. I have a 10 inch screen and when ubuntu preference windows open
<halpbatman> they often go outside the screen
<halpbatman> how do i put a scroller on the side
<halpbatman> or something
<charlie-tca> mtkorb: I can not remember. I use a script, that is huge, to write a new firewall and masquerade every boot
<mtkorb> charlie-tca: That's ok I think I've found it on the Ubuntu site. Thanks.
<charlie-tca> take it back... looks like iptable-save and iptable-restore
<charlie-tca> take it back... looks like iptables-save and iptables-restore
<charlie-tca> mtkorb: might even be easier to use ufw, the ubuntu fire wall
<mtkorb> I tried adding this to /etc/network/interfaces ....
<mtkorb> pre-up iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.rules
<mtkorb> post-down iptables-save > /etc/iptables.rules
<mtkorb> but it didn't work
<hggdh> mtkorb: /etc/network/interfaces carries the definitions of your interfaces (see 'man interfaces'), not commands
<johnny77> Is there a way to find out what version of Ubuntu a certain software got added to the repositories?
<charlie-tca> yes, johnny77
<charlie-tca> rmadison PACKAGE
<charlie-tca> will tell us the earliest active release it is in
<charlie-tca> I don't know anything that tells you if it was added before the current releases
<charlie-tca> what is the package?
<johnny77> I'm looking to edit the Seamonkey wiki page. It has a command line installation instructions that are basically download unpack tar ball.
<johnny77> However it is now in the repository.
<johnny77> I'm just wondered when from the time the page was written to now was it put in the repository.
<charlie-tca> seamonky has only been there since 8.04
<mtkorb> iptables-save isn't printing anything. Isn't it supposed to print to standard out?
<charlie-tca> not to my knowledge, it doesn't print
<mtkorb> man iptables-save says "iptables-save is used to dump the contents of an IP Table in easily parseable format to STDOUT"
<johnny77> charlie-tca: Since 8.04 is about to become EOL, then would it be safe to only include instructions that install through the repositories?
<charlie-tca> I thought you had to direct it, though? It has been too long
<charlie-tca> johnny77: yes
<charlie-tca> It was in 8.04, too.
<johnny77> charlie-tca: Thank you. That helps a lot.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> wiki is a bear to maintain, once anything gets in it
<mtkorb> charlie-tca: ok it works if I run with sudo. I noticed there's a file in /etc called iptables.sav. But even "sudo iptables-save > iptables.sav" says Permission denied.
<charlie-tca> That's when you run sudo iptables-save > iptables.mine  and see if it works
<mtkorb> still says Permission denied
<charlie-tca> and if that works, does     iptables-restore > iptables.mine put it back?
<mtkorb> it only works if i put it in my home directory...
<mtkorb> charlie-tca: and when I run "sudo iptables-restore > iptables.mine" it just hangs...
<charlie-tca> well, that ain't the right way then
<gaurav_pawaskar> Hi guys, I have some basic doubts in coding in Ubuntu
<bioterror> !ask | gaurav_pawaskar
<bioterror> ;D
<bioterror> oh
<bioterror> is our bot in split
<bioterror> gaurav_pawaskar, dont hesitate to ask
<ubot2> gaurav_pawaskar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gaurav_pawaskar> I just got assigned with 2 bugs to fix. I found this command to get source package:  bzr branch lp:ubuntu/<packagename>
<gaurav_pawaskar> is that correct?
<seidos> gaurav_pawaskar: you might try in #ubuntu-bugs.  i need to install bzr
<seidos> but i'll try it out if you give me a sec
<gaurav_pawaskar> okey
<ddecator> gaurav_pawaskar: yes, that will copy a branch that you can work on and then upload to lp as a personal branch, then request a merge of the changes
<charlie-tca> actually, got to ask that in #ubuntu-devel. #ubuntu-bugs does not do the fixing, we do the getting ready to fix things
<ddecator> charlie-tca: +1
<ddecator> gaurav_pawaskar: there are wiki pages on how to fix bugs, let me find one a sec
<charlie-tca> gaurav_pawaskar: thanks for not asking in #ubuntu-bugs
<seidos> charlie-tca: thanks for letting me know
<gaurav_pawaskar> then who actually write code to fix bug.. I am getting confused now :(
<bioterror> gaurav_pawaskar, you're up late? ;)
<ddecator> gaurav_pawaskar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/TODO/Bugs
<seidos> *then who actually writes code to fix bugs
<ddecator> you *should* be able to get all of the information you need from that link
<mtkorb> I've been booting Ubuntu from a flash drive. I recently tried to mount 2 hard drives, and now I can no longer boot from the flash drive. It says "Begin: Running /scripts/local-bottom ... Done. Done. Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... Done." And it freezes here.
<kosaidpo|> hello guys
<kosaidpo|> i cant make this radio extention  https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hgjdhckebbdoobhniheihpdogeoeelbn to wok im using chomuim
<mtkorb> Is there a way to manually unmount devices? Since I can't boot Ubuntu, I need to do it by changing something in the file system.
<javatexan> is there a way to default all new monitors to twinview auto in Nvidia X Server settings app?
<javatexan> I am running a laptop with ubuntu and it has a docking station, I would like for it to always use the 2 monitors hooked to the docking station instead of local screen.
<javatexan> I travel so the docking station setups do vary, sometimes one monitor hooked to docking station, but most of the time there are two monitors
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-02-16
<tenach> Anyone here know how to unban an IP from a server via iptables?
<_sara_> Hej, huw mar du?
<_sara_> i need a file backup for a one off backup
<_sara_> ie back up the who system
<_sara_> whole*
<_sara_> as i am moving to Sweden and cant take mrs ubuntu with me
<_sara_> thank god auntie google's coming
<_sara_> is duanedesign around? or bodhizazen och pleia2 och paultag ?
<MrChrisDruif> _sara_: Might this help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<_sara_> no
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...
<MrChrisDruif> What are you trying to accomplish?
<_sara_> im on a 160gb fixed hdd
<UndiFineD> _sara_: you can create a disk image with dd, or bzip2 a package of files
<_sara_> i have to make my music and video go to the 360gb drive
<_sara_> usb
<UndiFineD> if both disks are connected you could move or copy
<MrChrisDruif> _sara_: Just connect the drive and copy/paste?
<_sara_> MrChrisDruif: the home folder is encrypted
<MrChrisDruif> _sara_: Are all files still encrypted when you log in?
<UndiFineD> if you are logged in as the user copy / move would do
<_sara_> no
<_sara_> i think conduit will work?
<zaibach333> hello
<UndiFineD> !conduit
<ubot2> Factoid 'conduit' not found
<UndiFineD> :/
<MrChrisDruif> _sara_: What is conduit? I haven't heard of it
<MrChrisDruif> Hai zaibach333 :)
<zaibach333> how do I reinstall default drivers in console?
<MrChrisDruif> zaibach333: Graphics drivers?
<_sara_> http://www.conduit-project.org
<zaibach333> my graphics card fan stopped spinning I had to take it out, so I cant get into gnome. yeah display
<zaibach333> I'm on onboard video
<paultag> _sara_: what's up?
<_sara_> zaibach333: same here
<_sara_> paultag: :)
<_sara_> i sorted it
<_sara_> sorry
<paultag> no problem
<UndiFineD> _sara_: yes i think conduit could work
 * paultag goes away
<_sara_> paultag: pm?
<paultag> _sara_: is it something that requires a PM?
<zaibach333> _sara_,  did you get a driver for display?
<paultag> or could you say it in a public room
<_sara_> nope it just worked for me zaibach333
<_sara_> its off topic paultag
<paultag> _sara_: #ubuntu-beginners-team is our offtopic room, you can join us there
<_sara_> but ok
<zaibach333> please could somebody help me fix my display driver :(
<MrChrisDruif> zaibach333: you can go to webpages?
<zaibach333> I'm on another computer
<zaibach333> but it only displays console, it has internet connection at least
<MrChrisDruif> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=482988 You could try this link
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, had to make sure you could watch it yourself :D
<zaibach333> I typed that command and rebooted, its still terminal
<zaibach333> I'm not sure what the onboard is actually, its a pretty old computer. probably intel or something
<zaibach333> MrChrisDruif, I have a live disk but I dont want to lose anything but its an option if you think you know how to do it that way
<MrChrisDruif> zaibach333: Probably intel :)
<MrChrisDruif> Or if it's really old; VIA :D
<zaibach333> still... do you know a command or package I can download to get visual environment MrChrisDruif ?
<MrChrisDruif> No, sorry, but you could also try to recover the data on the drive and reinstalling...I know it "should" be possible to do without reinstalling, but I don't know how :)
<zaibach333> aww, okay
<zaibach333> I'll keep looking for now
<MrChrisDruif> zaibach333: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tiphow-to-removeinstall-and-reconfigure-xorg-without-reinstalling-ubuntu.html
<ddecator> anyone know how to disable the login sounds with the latest version of KDE?
<MrChrisDruif> KDE no, Gnome I would...
<MrChrisDruif> ddecator: Isn't it part of the start up apps?
<ddecator> MrChrisDruif: not that i can see. gnome login sound is listed (since i switched from gnome) but there isn't one for kde
<ddecator> and yes, the gnome login sound is disabled, but the kde sound still plays
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe in some sound preference thingy?
<ddecator> i couldn't find it in the sound options, even though that's where it apparently was in previous versions :/
<MrChrisDruif> Are there some login settings?
<ddecator> yah, but it doesn't mention audio or sound anywhere
<duanedesign> _sara_: hello
<MrChrisDruif> ddecator: Good luck with your login sound problem :)
<ddecator> yofel: any idea how to disable login sounds with the latest version of kde? :)
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> re, had to recover from a GPU lockup followed by filesystem damage on natty, looking now..
<yofel> ddecator: seriously, no idea. I don't get the sound here, but I have the sound settings in system notifications set to no sound output, that disables everything though
<yofel> ddecator: feel free to poke in #kubuntu or #kde, maybe someone's awake
<ddecator> yofel: ah, never thought to do that. thanks
<yofel> er wait...
 * yofel is too tired
<yofel> ddecator: go to system settings -> application and system notifications -> event source: kde workspace
<yofel> that has the login sound settings
<ddecator> yofel: i tried looking there before, but "kde workspace" isn't listed
<yofel> hm, which kde version?
<ddecator> yofel: whatever is in the kubuntu-beta ppa right now
<yofel> 4.5.95, you should add kubuntu-ppa/backports for 4.6.0 - shouldn't matter though for this... http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/kde_sysnot.png
<ddecator> yofel: yah, that option definitely isn't showing up for me
<sdollins> Hihi.
<sdollins> I recently bought a new laptop. A dell inspiron 17r.
<sdollins> I installed Ubuntu as soon as I got it. I'm having an issue with the keyboard. It randomly pastes whatever is on my clipboard when I'm typing.
<bioterror> sdollins, sounds ackward
<sdollins> and very annoying ;)
<bioterror> you did not have this with windows?
<sdollins> I don't really know
<sdollins> I only took the time to make recovery DVD's lol
<bioterror> I didnt even do that my desktop :D
<bioterror> +with
<sdollins> heh.
<bioterror> but I could suspent a hardware failure
<bioterror> I am using Ubuntu 10.04 with this laptop and everything is working fine. To get wireless working I was given an option during the installation to install proprietary Broadcom STA wireless driver. My wireless card is Broadcom Corporation Device 4727 (rev 01), and my kernel is 2.6.32-26-generic-pae.
<sdollins> The wireless card drove me nuts.
<sdollins> I had to disable wireless N on my router to get speeds higher than 8mbps
<sdollins> I wonder if it could be a combination of keys?
<sdollins> it just doesn't happen all the time so i can't figure out whats causing it. at first i thought it was my hand tapping the touch pad while typing but i'm pretty sure that's not it now
<bioterror> nope, it would require "middle" button to be pressed to paste content from X clipboard
<seidos> sdollins: have you tried checking keyboard shortcuts in system -> prefs -> keyboard shortcuts?
<sdollins> Don't see anything there
<bioterror> sdollins, you can disale the click on tap of the touchpad
<bioterror> :D
<sdollins> I know but I like that :<
<bioterror> I dont ^__^
<seidos> me neither
<bioterror> but you can try to be without it for a while
<sdollins> i wish it would do it now lol.
<bioterror> and most of all, you just need to duplicate the issue
<sdollins> By the way, this channel is so much more pleasant than #ubuntu which I why I come here lol.
<bioterror> yeah, we rule
<seidos> that reminds me, i should join #ubuntu
<bioterror> I've never visited that channel
<sdollins> Too much stuff going on in there to actually talk to anyone.
<seidos> that's usually the case, but some people manage to function in there
<sdollins> I guess my only problem is reproducing the issue.
<sdollins> Any tips on recording keyboard/touchpad input?
<bioterror> you just need to wait :D
<bioterror> atleast I would do so
<sdollins> Well it happens all the time (but randomly)
<bioterror> I dont see anything in here yet
<bioterror> :)
<sdollins> Yeah, it isn't doing it now.
<sdollins> It did it right before I joined though.
<bioterror> ofcourse not as I am here :)
<sdollins> Yes!
<sdollins> Isn't that how these things always work?
<humanitylos> I need a good ftp server with a GUI for ubuntu any seggestions?
<JackyAlcine> o/
<SADNAHOM> Hi, I am installing 10.10 and would like to have a filesystem that can be read by a windows partition.  Will ext4 do?
<bazhang> SADNAHOM, #ubuntu please
<s-fox> Hello.
<kenny> Hello
<MrChrisDruif> Hai Guest21366 :)
<Guest21366> With Windows version of Meka I get this error: Unable to switch to desired video mode (640X480) Cannot set video mode
<Guest21366> halleo Mr. Chris Druif
<Guest21366> I am running Ubuntu lucid lynx
<Guest21366> Meka in wine
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, LTS :)
<MrChrisDruif> Meka?
<Guest21366> SMS emu
<Guest21366> Sega Master System
<Guest21366> I know of Kega Fusion but
<Guest21366> it doesn't have mouse for shooting games
<Guest21366> support for that is
<MrChrisDruif> Why would you use Meka in Wine?
<Guest21366> It worked great in an older version of Ubuntu
<Guest21366> I have tried to get a linux version but it requires compiling and I couldn't get it to work
<Guest21366> I just compiled dega
<MrChrisDruif> Isn't there a native Sega emulator for Ubuntu/gnome
<Guest21366> Yes, I said Kega Fusion, but like I said no mouse support for shooting games
<Guest21366> Gens/GS
<JackyAlcine> Guest21366: Try falling back to an earlier version of Wine.
<Guest21366> as well
<Guest21366> Can I have 2 versons of wine installed?
<JackyAlcine> Same issues with Halo for me.
<Guest21366> Just wondering
<MrChrisDruif> It could also be working in an older version again...
<JoeMaverickSett> !appdb
<JackyAlcine> Guest21366: Yes, I believe so.
<Guest21366> older version of what wine or meka?
<JackyAlcine> Older version of WINE.
<Guest21366> OK
<ubot2> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Guest21366> tha'ts what you just said might be before what you said, it's good to be clear which I understand you are trying to be
<JoeMaverickSett> Guest21366: might want to check in appdb
<Guest21366> in one of those links?
<JoeMaverickSett> Guest21366: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Guest21366> Nice, I will look into it
<Guest21366> just use the search bar I am guessing
<Guest21366> I'll bookmark first
<JoeMaverickSett> wise thing to do. :)
<Sideways> HI I have a p8p67 MB, intel 82579V Gigabit that worked at install and now wont link. I can see it, but no ip. using e1000e driver.
<bullcityrambler> hello.  i'm taking my first stab at bash scripting.  i'm adding a function to .bashrc in U10.10.  Is there anyway to have ubuntu load the function without restarting?
<head_victim> bull<tab>
<head_victim> ah there they go
<bioterror> head_victim, he expected answer under 1min
<head_victim> bioterror: I had a link and all :/
<bioterror> source .bashrc
<head_victim> Hah see you can tell I have no idea, I just had a forum link with a discussion on the topic. I'm a googler, I don't know this stuff off the top of my head :/
<bioterror> :)
<head_victim> On a related matter, I ahve a google USB thumb drive. I was half expecting it to have several petabytes of storage in typical google fashion but alas it's only 2GB :/
<MrChrisDruif> head_victim: <_<"
<Sideways>     /msg nickserv register 1ircword  mycoldfusion@yahoo.com
<Sideways>     /msg nickserv identify dog
<Sideways>     /msg nickserv identify sideways
<mtkorb> When I ping a server, ping prints "From 10.161.17.1 icmp_seq=1 Packet filtered..." I am also unable to use apt-get install. I'm not behind a firewall. Can anyone help?
<seidos> any ideas on how to remove evolution from docky?  i never use it, and i accidentally click on it from time to time
<bioterror> http://wiki.go-docky.com/index.php?title=Adding_docklets/helpers_to_your_dock
<seidos> bioterror: does that cover removing docklets?
<seidos> bioterror: page is blank
<bioterror> no it is not
<seidos> http://i.imgur.com/MaOpX.png
<seidos> we probably shouldn't be talking
<seidos> yeah, the evolution docklet isn't listed in the docklet apps
<johnny77> seidos: did you try just dragging the icon off of the dock?
<seidos> docklet apps = docklets menu
<seidos> johnny77: ah, that's what i needed.  thanks
 * seidos attaches the stone of shame
<ddecator> :p
<seidos> i'll create a docky wiki on wiki.ubuntu.com
<bioterror> seidos, look at that url in your browser
<bioterror> seidos, I wonder why you see empty page :D
<johnny77> seidos: The community wiki needs a docky page. This is what there is now. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnomeDo
<JackyAlcine> They need to add Synpase.
<seidos> bioterror: adding a p didn't work either.
<seidos> nobody's cold, nobody's warm
<seidos> bioterror: was this the link you pasted:  http://wiki.go-docky.com/index.php?title=Adding_docklets/helpers_to_your_dock
<seidos> what's the plan?
<seidos> johnny77: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/docky
<johnny77> seidos: just as bad. :)
<johnny77> seidos: sorry, I saw that wrong. I thought you were showing me a crappy outdated page like I did.
<johnny77> seidos: But you just now created that, right?
<seidos> johnny77: no.  it's simple, but it would have proven useful earlier.
<seidos> johnny77: yes
 * johnny77 opens mouth and inserts foot. 
<seidos> johnny77: if you know more that you'd like to add, feel free
<seidos> i'm not sure that there is anymore to be know about it, unless you are developing
<seidos> i could add a development section...let me do that
<johnny77> seidos: What focus group have you joined?
<seidos> johnny77: working on dev focus group
<seidos> johnny77: i probably should move to another group though.  i'm no dev.  perhaps wiki or something functional, then work on development on my spare time.
<johnny77> seidos: It's your choice, but I really like working on the wiki so far. But also the more you work on being a dev then the better dev you'll be. Just keep at it.
<seidos> johnny77: i know
<seidos> i know and i don't know
<seidos> heh
<JackyAlcine> I want to join the dev focus group.
<seidos> i'd actually like to go where i'm needed
<seidos> wiki isn't too hard i don't believe
<johnny77> seidos: actually the wiki, for me, is pretty simple markup.
<seidos> johnny77: can always look at the source of another wiki to figure out how to do something
<seidos> so yeah, i agree with you.  zkriesse is the wiki guy on the ubt
<seidos> or, at least that's how he markets himself
<seidos> let's move the convo to ubt
<johnny77> seidos: I don't think it works that way. When you edit a page, you use simple markup language to make it easy, but when you save it, the program behind it converts the simple language to HTML
<seidos> johnny77: i was referring to the "wiki source"
<seidos> johnny77: your point is taken.
 * seidos dies
<MrAnthrope> Hmm my update manager failed. I think it's trying to download something for 32 bit and it says it has a dependency error. That'd be because I'm on 64 bit right?
<MrAnthrope> It says "ia32-libs". I tried deselecting lib32ncursesw5 (32bit) but it won't deselect...
<MrAnthrope> Maybe restarting will fix it.
<bioterror> only if you're using windows ;)
<kristian-aalborg> hi, anyone from Poland here?
<Geocosm> Can someone tell me what apt-get -f does? Because that fixed my update manager lol
<kristian-aalborg> Geocosm: -f = force, usually
<Axlin> it attempts to fix broken packages (it's short for --fix-broken). use "$ man apt-get" for more info
<kristian-aalborg> man apt-get surely holds the answer
 * kristian-aalborg is to lazy to look it up ;)
<Geocosm> man?
 * kristian-aalborg is toO lazy even
<Axlin> yep. in terminal, just type "man apt-get" and it will show you a manual page
<Axlin> arrow keys to scroll, shift + Z + Z to exit
<wolfpack> manual
<Geocosm> phew. Lots of stuff I don't understand. But I found it. how does apt-get know what to fix?
<Geocosm> I didn't tell it which package had broken dependencies.
<bioterror> !man | Geocosm
<ubot2> Geocosm: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<wolfpack> It fixes all the broken dependencies
<Geocosm> So, back to my original question then. The update manager was trying to install 32 bit whatever-file on my 64 bit system. Is that why the dependencies were broken? And why do I need this file?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-02-17
<stickjr25> i just installed ubuntu and when i bootup it says my monitor is out of range, how can i fix it.
<JackyAlcine> stickjr25: Restart, and run in recovery mode.
<JackyAlcine> Once there, attempt to run in a low graphics session.
<JackyAlcine> cool?
<JackyAlcine> That'll get you in the lowest resolution possible so you can scale up to the maximum resolution of your monitor.
<stickjr25> when i select recovery mode i get the same issue of the monitor out of range
<stickjr25> i cant even get to a part to set the resolution lower, the monitor is connected via HDMI as a side note.
<stickjr25> any help?
<JackyAlcine> stickjr25: What's the monitor make and model?
<JackyAlcine> And your version of Ubuntu?
<stickjr25> the newest version of ubuntu from the website and it is a westinghouse L2610NW
<stickjr25> connected via HDMI
<johnny77> I'm having an issue with loosing my right-click menus and drop down menus.
<stickjr25> @JackyAlcine figure anything out yet?
<JackyAlcine> stickjr25: No, I'm sorry..
<seidos> johnny77: presently i have no ideas why that is happening
<seidos> if i think of anything i'll be sure to let you know
<johnny77> seidos: ok, thank you.
<seidos> johnny77: well i have some ideas.  live cd.  mouse configuration menu.
<seidos> not sure if that will prove helpful, or what you have already tried
<johnny77> seidos: but how would the mouse config affect my drop down menus?
<stickjr25> i just installed ubuntu and when i bootup it says my monitor is out of range, how can i fix it.
<seidos> johnny77: right click button
<seidos> johnny77: i may not know the definition of "drop down" menu.  are *all* drop down menus not working?  Like when you "system" no menu "drops down"?
<johnny77> seidos: So far from what I've noticed it's the drop downs in the programs. Like File, edit, etc.
<seidos> johnny77: do any programs work?
<johnny77> seidos: Yes. It's hard to figure out because as soon as it starts doing it and I try to figure out what is all being affected it goes back to normal.
<seidos> johnny77: what version of ubuntu?
<johnny77> seidos: I'm running 10.10 with fluxbox. It just happened again and I tried a few things. You might be right about the mouse config.
<seidos> johnny77: ah.  fluxbox.  i wonder if it happens in 10.04.
<johnny77> I don't know. I didn't have fluxbox in 10.04. Barely had 10.04.
<paultag> seidos: what?
<paultag> seidos: there was a big update from 1.1.1 to +git ( git is a 2 year jump into modern software )
<paultag> see: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fluxbox
<paultag> 10.04 has 1.1.1-6
<paultag> so 10.10 and 11.04 are "modern"
<paultag> but will be replaced soon
<paultag> with 1.1.3-1
<johnny77> paultag: seidos was just trying to help me with a problem I was having. We may have figured out it is a mouse(touchpad) problem.
<seidos> johnny77: i'm not sure how to configure a touchpad or mouse in fluxbox.  i'm not presently in fluxbox, and the times i've used it, fluxbox just worked
<johnny77> seidos: it's cool thanks for helping. It got me a step closer.
<seidos> wish i could do more :|
<seidos> can i run fluxbox while gnome is running?
<aveilleux> seidos: You can do fluxbox --replace... you'll lose your panels though
<johnny77> aveilleux: I was working on a long answer when you just popped in you simple one.
<aveilleux> johnny77: hahaha, sorry
<johnny77> aveilleux: Also seidos need to know that will not be the same fluxbox I'm running.
<johnny77> aveilleux: no problem. :)
<johnny77> I was working on a gnome/metacity vs gnome/fluxbox vs fluxbox explanation.
<JackyAlcine> does anyone see the last few moments in #-team? lol
<aveilleux> JackyAlcine: hudda hudda hud
 * JackyAlcine wipes a tear.
<seidos> fluxbox --replace didn't function
<aveilleux> seidos: could be exec fluxbox-start... I really don't remember the commands
<seidos> aveilleux: fluxbox --replace ran, it just errored out.  last thing it said "make sure you don't have another wm running"
<paultag> !info alexandria
<paultag> ubot2: info alexandria
<paultag> damn bot
<paultag> ubot2: info natty alexandria
<ubot2> paultag: alexandria (source: alexandria): a GNOME application for managing book collections. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.6-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 2666 kB, installed size 4784 kB
<ubot2> paultag: 'alexandria' is not a valid distribution: hardy, jaunty, karmic, lucid, maverick, natty
<paultag> ah there we are
<aveilleux> seidos: You may need to kill GNOME and replace it with flux, but I don't know how that can be done (apart from killing the processes associated with GNOME)
<paultag> aveilleux: erm, you don't kill gnome to start fluxbox, you kill the window manager, such as compiz or metacity
<seidos> aveilleux: acknowledged.  i'll just restart into flux later
<paultag> and I don't think you can --replace
<aveilleux> paultag: ....erm right.
<paultag> but you can start the GNOME applications on the Fluxbox session (fbautostart might help)
<paultag> ubot2: info fbautostart natty
<paultag> aveilleux: :)
 * seidos turns fluxbox into a flux capacitor, travels back to time.  tells himself he's a loser.
<ubot2> paultag: fbautostart (source: fbautostart): XDG compliant autostarting app for Fluxbox. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7182-2 (natty), package size 18 kB, installed size 88 kB
<paultag> version 2.71828-1 is pending upload
<seidos> it didn't work.  i typed "to" instead of "in"
<seidos> e to 5 digits
<seidos> nice
<seidos> i memorized pi to like 15 or something
<seidos> up to "38"
<paultag> seidos: I have a few different irrational numbers that I use for package versions
<seidos> sqrt(2), e, and pi, what else is there?
<seidos> paultag: what is the number s such that s*pi = a whole number?
<paultag> christ if I remember
<paultag> pi^-1
<seidos> paultag: haha, that's a good one.
<seidos> i was thinking there was some other number though that existed that is > 1
<seidos> i never learned about it in school though.
<seidos> 3 semesters of calculus, linear algebra...nothing
<seidos> well, there's a definition...how to calculate such a thing
<aveilleux> -(e^(pi*i))
<aveilleux> =1
<paultag> ah, that sounds rightish
<seidos> what is s?
<paultag> and when something sounds rightish, it's right for all intensive porpoise
<johnny77> paultag: I saw your shameless plug there for your program. :)
<seidos> porpoises aren't seals :(
<seidos> smurfs are seals
<paultag> johnny77: damn skippy :) -- I know it works, and I've tested it (so I know it works ;))
<paultag> OK, I need sleep
<seidos> rebreathers are like 3 or 4 hours underwaters?
<paultag> I'm starting to repeat myself
<seidos> that's what seals use
<seidos> repetition is good for brains :)
<Disturbed1> Hello.
<midnightryder2> Midas007: I am a beginner but ask your question anyway. Maybe some else can answer.
<Skater> Hello
<cyberdharma> hello. I have two computers running 10.10 on the same network and want to share files between them. how do I do this?
<dnb> cyberdharma: right click on the files you want to share, and share them
<cyberdharma> i've done that. the other machine can't see the share
<dnb> make sure you share from both machines, so the software gets installed on both
<dnb> after you're done, you can remove the share from the second computer
<cyberdharma> how do i actually turn on file sharing? all i find are config panels for shared folders not activating the service itself
<dnb> if you right click on a file or folder you have the option to share
<dnb> you first need to have Samba installed, and this procedure installs it, and configures it
<cyberdharma> right i've done all this before. i can see that i have the appropriate packages installed on both machines.  when i navigate to network in nautilus all i see is windows network
<cyberdharma> on both moachines
<cyberdharma> how to i actually navigate to the share on one machine from the other
<Skater> I am running 10.10 with Dual GTX 295 but can't get HDMI running for my Video. I noted during the install it worked but after install all I get is blank screen. Anyone have any suggestions?
<Fvic> hi...can anyone plz tell me how to get complete information about my ubuntu version through terminal?
<JoeMaverickSett> Fvic: try "lsb_release -a" & "uname -a" both without quotes. one after the other. i think that would tell you the _complete_ info
<Fvic> JoeMaverickSett, thanks ...lsb_release worked for me
<JoeMaverickSett> Fvic: ok, glad it did. :)
<UndiFineD> can someone help me with iptables port forwarding ?
<geirha> UndiFineD: Have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing ?
<UndiFineD> thanks geirha
<mtkorb>  I'm trying to build a device driver I downloaded (which required me to install gcc), and when I run make, I get the error "expected ')' before string constant." The line in question is
<mtkorb> MODULE_PARM (msg_level, "i");
<mtkorb> Doesn't this look syntactically correct? What's going on here?
<stickjr25> I recently installed ubuntu and it says my monitor is out of range. how can i fix this?
<stickjr25> i recently installed ubuntu and it says my monitor is out of range, how can i fix this? my monitor is connected via HDMI
<UndiFineD> I am still working on iptables
<UndiFineD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/568334/
<UndiFineD> somehow the internal network has trouble going outside
<geirha> UndiFineD: Wild guess, they can't contact the dns server(s).
<UndiFineD> might be
<seidos> i guess i'll try pureftpd
<bioterror> seidos, openssh-server is best ;)
<seidos> bioterror: what kind throughput are you getting with it?
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> in network or what
<bioterror> I mean lan or wan
<seidos> nevermind
<bioterror> seidos, 2037731929 bytes transferred in 181 seconds (10.75M/s)
<bioterror> seidos, sorry, but my Cisco switch is only 100Mbit ;)
<seidos> bioterror: why so funny?
<bioterror> that's what I got with lftp using ssh
<bioterror> from my desktop to my router
<seidos> 1
<seidos> hmmm, the ftp wiki should be updated.  i'll try lftp next.  pureftp is just as slow
<seidos> er, assuming i can prove it on my config
<seidos> i read the lftp man page.  i don't see how to use it to pull files from the ssh server
<seidos> lftp appears to be a client, where as ssh is the server
<seidos> server, or host
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> mirror -Rc
<bioterror> get / put
<seidos> anyone *besides* bioterror?  he obviously doesn't care.
<ddecator> what's the question?
<seidos> they
<seidos> ddecator: trying to find a fast way to transfer files.  i tried vsftp and pureftp, they are slower than scp.
<ddecator> seidos: i've never had a reason to use that before, so i'm not sure. sorry
<seidos> ddecator: if you ever do, let me know.  it would be cool to work on it together.
<bioterror> seidos, you havent specified yet is it wan or lan
<bioterror> seidos, error in reporting the error
<seidos> bioterror: 0
<seidos> you are far too amused in my inability to get what i need done.  go in peace.
<paultag> I'm bored
<ddecator> paultag: well that's a problem
<paultag> I might try to change my LP blurb to have no words with the letter "e" in them
<ddecator> ...
<paultag> seems like that'd be hard
<ddecator> yah, i would think
<seidos> i could search replace all the e's with ""
<bioterror> seidos, if you're trying to do this file transfer in LAN, you should use NFS or Samba, if you're using WAN, then it really doesnt matter, I think
<seidos> bioterror: are we friends?
<paultag> seidos: but that's no fun
<paultag> seidos: I don't like aspell to whine at em
<paultag> me
<seidos> paultag: fun :'(
<seidos> i just ate a bowl of food, that was pretty fun
<seidos> probably as fun as taking out all the e words from your LP page
<seidos> hehe
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> what's another word for "me"
<seidos> "us"?
<seidos> heh
<paultag> hahaha
<seidos> that's what Coffee said in "The Abyss"
<seidos> "now it's up to US.  US"
<seidos> great movie
<seidos> novel was better though
<Geocosm> lol Are you guys having offtopic fun without me?
<ddecator> nah, we're always on-topic in here O:)
<Geocosm> haha lies
<Geocosm> I've been yelled at so much for being off topic in here I made my own room to be off topic with myself. #offtopic-offtopic
<Geocosm> But I just broke the first rule of #offtopic-offtopic D:
<seidos> Geocosm: seriously?
<seidos> wow...you are.
<seidos> i think off-topic chat should be fine as long as it's not interfering with actual help being delivered
<Geocosm> I feel the same way. Unfortunately not everyone else does.
<Geocosm> Obviously no one needs help right now.
<Geocosm> If someone needed help and I couldn't, I'd shut up.
<Geocosm> Instead we flood the room even more with "you're being off-topic!"
<seidos> why does it have to be "Pinky and the Brain" and not "Brain and the Brain"?
<bioterror> reminder: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/02/17/%23ubuntu-beginners.txt that's why we suggest to use #ubuntu-beginners-team for chats
<Geocosm> If you search through that you can find my Guild Wars password I accidentally typed in here.
<Geocosm> Yay security!
 * seidos yawns
<seidos> Geocosm: it also isn't too hard to join #ubuntu-beginners-team which is the off-topic channel
<Geocosm> Yeah but no one ever talks in there. Then I'm just talking to myself. So I might as well actually be talking to myself.
<seidos> Geocosm: not true.  i talk in there
<seidos> Geocosm: besides, it's the same as #offtopic-offtopic then
<Geocosm> :)
<MrChrisDruif> Geocosm: Your not even IN -team...so how would you know if you'd talk too yourself? :P
<Geocosm> I've been there a lot over the past 3 months.
<seidos> prunes, pecans, bagel crisps, and tortilla chips
<paultag> seidos: ddecator: https://launchpad.net/~paultag
<paultag> I'll add more to it / make it sound better later
<MrChrisDruif> Geocosm: make more sound when I'm there ;)
<Geocosm> Not with this nick. As MrAnthrope. People took to judging me as someone who hates all people just because my nick is a silly pun.
<Geocosm> This nick means earth world.
<seidos> MrAnthrope.  hilarious.
<paultag> MrAnthrope is a great /nick
<Geocosm> Yup. i thought so.
<paultag> I always chortled with glee
<Geocosm> No one else did.
<paultag> crying shame
<seidos> something weird has been going on with wiki.ubuntu.com and launchpad on my end it seems
<Geocosm> Some people took to sending me /msgs about how I'm going to burn in the H-place.
<MrChrisDruif> <_<"
<bioterror> move these conversation to #ubuntu-beginners-team
<seidos> have to click stuff twice to get it to work.  maybe it's chromium
<seidos> bioterror: or what?
<Geocosm> you try it in Firefox, seidos?
<MrChrisDruif> Geocosm: Why don't you come with this nick to -team?
<seidos> Geocosm: not yet
<seidos> bioterror: mea culpa.  i shouldn't even talk to you.  you aren't my friend :(
<paultag> DarkwingDuck: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
<seidos> Geocosm: can't recreate the problem in firefox...
<seidos> Geocosm: i'll have to try some more
<Geocosm> Are you using chrome, or chromium? Aren't they basically the same?
<Geocosm> s/basically/essentially
<seidos> Geocosm: chromium
<seidos> don't ask me, i have no idea how chromium or chrome work on the inside
<seidos> Geocosm: well, i do know chromium is the open source "version"
<Geocosm> From what I understand they are identical excepting the 'anonymous user data' junkz Google put in.
<Geocosm> I have both installed.
<Geocosm> I never use Chromium.
<bioterror> chrome is malmware and it has flash bundled with it
<johnny77> bioterror: what malware is inside chrome?
<bioterror> chromium comes without flash and doesnt send your information to google
<johnny77> bioterror: but you need flash, right?
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<bioterror> and problem solved
<johnny77> bioterror: I used chrome, should I switch to chromium or is this just being paranoid?\
<bioterror> I'm using chromium
<bioterror> mostly beta from the ppa
<seidos> chromium creeps me out.  it's not like i can look at the source code if it's doing malicious stuff
<pedro3005> seidos, if you could look at the source code, would you understand it?
<seidos> pedro3005: that's what i meant by "look", since i already downloaded the source code :|
<seidos> downloading source is the easy part
<seidos> heh
<Geocosm> I had to install flash manually for Chrome.
<seidos> i haven't used chrome in a long time
<yax51> I am trying to rip one of my dvds, but I cant seem to find a program that works
<yax51> any ideas of what program I should use?
<seidos> none right now.
<seidos> i've never ripped a dvd before.
<seidos> i watch movies on my notebook
<yax51> I normally do as well, just want to get my firefly dvds onto my notebook so I can watch them without dragging the dvds around
<holstein> dvdrip ?
<holstein> or ask firefly ;)
<seidos> there's a dvdrip-queue, -utils
<seidos> there is no firefly
<yax51> Firefly is the name of the show...
<holstein> right
<holstein> ask the content creators how
<holstein> how they would like for you to accomplisht that
<seidos> it's a sad joke...but a joke none-the-less
<seidos> yax51: i'm search sudo apt-cache search rip
<holstein> well, kind of
<holstein> i think its a valid question
<seidos> all your base belong to us
<holstein> as a creator of digital media
<yax51> hehehe
<holstein> i can see both sides
<holstein> theres a reason why you cant do that easily
<holstein> does that mean you cant/shouldnt?
<holstein> i say you should be able to
<holstein> but im not a lawyer
<seidos> i can't see both sides.  but that's because my needs are presently being met.
<seidos> i'm more interested in friends than money.
<yax51> right, If I paid for the dvds should I be able to copy them to my computer?
<holstein> *should*
<holstein> but that not the agreement you entered into
<seidos> you would have to talk to your attorney yax51
<holstein> as an end user, purchasing those DVD's
<seidos> i'm not giving legal advice :)
<holstein> you agreed to make no copies
<MrChrisDruif> In Holland your allowed to create a personal copy...
<Geocosm> Sometimes DVDs will come with a digital copy.
<holstein> ^^
<holstein> i like that
<Geocosm> But you have to watch. The digital copy will expire.
<yax51> and where was such an agreement made? there were no terms when I purchased it used....
<bioterror> yax51, are you trying to make a .avi or just copy the dvd?
<Geocosm> .vob likely?
<yax51> both?
<bioterror> yax51, cat /dev/sr0 > ~/Videos/dvdname.iso
<holstein> yax51: lol, like i said, call the content creator, and say that you didnt enter such an agreement
<holstein> and ask how to do it ;)
<bioterror> or you can dd if=/dev/sr0 of=/home/yax51/Videos/dvdname.iso
<bioterror> or img
<yax51> well I am trying dvd rip, and seeing how that goes
<bioterror> or you can use acidrip for making a XViD
<yax51> ooo that might be an idea as well
<bioterror> I dont own a dvdplayer, so I have to copy all dvd's to hdd to view them over the network ,)
<yax51> and imgs and xvids are the way to go?
<bioterror> for me yes
<yax51> hmmm that might be someting to look into
<bioterror> I use cat /dev/sr0 > file.iso
<Geocosm> Alright I'm off to work.
<yax51> not familiar with that method...
<seidos> yax51: me neither
 * seidos writes it down
<seidos> you would need something that played iso files.
<bioterror> vlc for example
<seidos> i suppose totem might work.  not sure, never tried.
<yax51> wouldn't you mount it then play it?
<bioterror> no need
<yax51> usuing any media player/
<bioterror> just say to vlc to open it
<yax51> aaah that works too
<yax51>  
<UndiFineD> Aaah iptables is driving me nuts !!!
<UndiFineD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/568450/
<UndiFineD> top is what i use now, commented bottom is somewhat what is should be
<UndiFineD> but it kills the lan for other machines
<ddecator> paultag: furnishEd
<ddecator> paultag: still impressive though
<paultag> ddecator: oh fuck
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-02-18
<duanedesign> nUboon2Age: hello
<nUboon2Age> howdy duanedesign!
<duanedesign> nUboon2Age: how have you been?
<seidos> cause and effect
<nUboon2Age> lifes been kinda rough frankly duanedesign.  broke my arm, my gf broke up with me and continues to give me grief.  My birthday is on Sunday.
<seidos> dang, how'd you break your arm?
<nUboon2Age> i fell off my electricycle.  i'm much better now.  that was more than a month ago.
<duanedesign> nUboon2Age: sorry to hear. Had not seen you around as much lately and was thinking about you.
<nUboon2Age> thank you duanedesign.  i think you are awesome!!!
<nUboon2Age> it was a hairline fracture and is healing up now.
<seidos> wow, you must've been going fast
<nUboon2Age> not really that fast, but it was rainy and slick and i made a stupid newbie mistake of turning too quickly and i slipped on a pile of wet leaves. seidos, duanedesign
<nUboon2Age> it was probably 15 mi/hour or so
<duanedesign> ugh
<duanedesign> I have somehow managed to never break a bone
<duanedesign> nUboon2Age: I notice you are using google wifi?
<seidos> nUboon2Age: i crashed on my motorcyle once.  took a turn wrong, almost ran into a divider, broke to not crash into the divider, still move, fell off.
<seidos> didn't break anything though, just tore my pants, and my knee
<duanedesign> nUboon2Age: you are in Mountain View?
<nUboon2Age> yes sir duanedesign right at the moment.  someday i'll get streaming going so that we can include you in Ubuntu Hour wherever you are. :-) sardonyx
<nUboon2Age> seidos: ^
<duanedesign> aha
<duanedesign> well that is coo, I did not know that
<duanedesign> cool*
<duanedesign> nUboon2Age: have you been able to make it to any Ubuntu events in the area? I know pleia and jono are in that area
<pleia2> nUboon2Age: *runs* lots of events!
<duanedesign> :)
<seidos> what we need are ubuntu parties.  not enough ubuntu partying going on if you ask me
 * pleia2 is not at his ubuntu hour tonight, for shame
<seidos> actually, i should've went to that party in hollywood.  not going was a fail on my part, but i'm trying to be "sustainable"
<nUboon2Age> yes i create 4 Ubuntu Hours per month in Silicon Valley and i've been up to Berkeley to a Jono jam event and something that jdeslip/grantbow did and come to pleia2's Ubuntu Hour in SF.
<duanedesign> wow, that is too awesome!
<seidos> nUboon2Age: i missed you at pleia2's event.
<seidos> the one that went to while i was up there
<nUboon2Age> i didn't make it that mo. unfortunately seidos
<nUboon2Age> i've made most of them since i started coming seidos, but missed a couple
<seidos> drat.  well, i will probably drive back up in May.  i want to stay at abhayagiri monastery at least once
<nUboon2Age> looking forward to it seidos
<duanedesign> seidos: that sounds nice
 * Geocosm strangles Virtualbox.
 * JackyAlcine helps Geocosm by tying it down to a table.
<Geocosm> I'm trying to add a "hard disc drive" for windows xp. I added it, and booted up, and windows said yey new hardwarez installz0ring. Except there's no new HDD in My Computer.
<Geocosm> The OS "HDD" is WinXP.vdi, 10 gigs, IDE Primary Master. The drive I'm trying to add is NewHardDisk1.vdi, 20GB, IDE Primary Slave.
<Geocosm> I originally made the drive dynamically expanding, but I'm trying to install a game and it's telling me I don't have enough space on the drive. grrr
<JackyAlcine> try changing it from dynamically allocating to a fixed size drive.
<Geocosm> I tried that, but it crashes. It just sits there at 0% and then it turns black and white.
<Geocosm> I still haven't figured out why things turn black and white before they crash.
<Geocosm> Crash imminent! Must remove all colors!
<JackyAlcine> =/
<trinikrono> Cant you tell it to custom install to the new drive assuming that it shows up in the my computer?
<trinikrono> hello JackyAlcine
<JackyAlcine> o/
<Geocosm> That's what I'm trying to do, Trinikrono.
<Geocosm> Unfortunately the new drive is not showing up when I boot the virtual machine.
<trinikrono> which game
<trinikrono> oho
<Geocosm> I'm trying to install Starcraft II so I can rip the files off windows and play it on Linux.
<trinikrono> O.o
<Geocosm> It won't install on Linux it tells me I have bad hardware.
<Geocosm> It says it needs amd or something. Which is dumb. Because it worked just fine when I had Windows XP installed on this machine.
<Geocosm> I found a guide on how to add a new hdd to virtualbox but it's incredibly outdated and nothing looks the same. It seems like this has been set up to be simple, but windows is being a pain about it.
<trinikrono> Geocosm: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20882 <------you run using wine ?
<Geocosm> The first time I booted into xp it said it found the hard drive.
<Geocosm> And it claimed to be installing it. Then it minimized to the tray and disappeared.
<trinikrono> Geocosm: is it under comuter management
<trinikrono> *computer
<Geocosm> You mean add hardware?
<Geocosm> Add Hardware lists two separate discs, and claims both are in perfect working order.
<Geocosm> Open up My Computer -- just a C:/ drive
<trinikrono> no
<trinikrono> i mean right click on my computer then manage
<trinikrono> then disk management and see what it says about partitions and stuff
<trinikrono> you might need to intialise and format that new drive
<Geocosm> aha!
<Geocosm> You're a genius.
<Geocosm> I'm a bit ashamed, I didn't even know about this.
<Geocosm> Maybe I should join #windows-beginners lol
<trinikrono> Geocosm: i am not sure if starcraft2 will work in a virtual box though
<trinikrono> how do other games work for you
<Geocosm> No I'm not running it in the VM.
<Geocosm> I'm installing it in Windows so I can cut/paste the files into Linux and run the installer with wine.
<Geocosm> I mean the launcher.
<trinikrono> Geocosm: okie
<Geocosm> I don't quite have enough ram to run games in a virtual machine. 4GB DDR3.
<Geocosm> There's a way to make wine run a program without sound, right? I tried unchecking all the drivers and I still have sound.
<Geocosm> Also the Test Sound button says "Audio test failed!"
<bioterror> wine uses your sounds, I think
<bioterror> mute your linux sounds :D
<Geocosm> Well I don't just want it muted.
<Geocosm> I think the sound is what is crashing my game.
<Geocosm> "err:mmdevapi:ACR_ReleaseBuffer Starting from 1014"
<Geocosm> I want to disable the sound completely to see if I still crash.
<bioterror> http://forum.winehq.org/viewforum.php?f=2&sid=03f4021ec0dd2a5ac0719347376f82c0
<Guest36096> Hey Guys and Girls, I'm having some problems installing alien arena from  source code. Can anyone help me? I've tried following instructions online but didn't get anywhere :(
<s-fox> Hello.
<seidos> Hello.
<s-fox> Hello seidos :)
<s-fox> How are you  ?
<seidos> Hello s-fox , what's going on?
<seidos> cause and effect
<seidos> i am presently trying to solve euler9
<s-fox> I'm alright thank you
<seidos> good to hear :D
<s-fox> :)
<mutsa> hi! my networkmanager applet trys to find/connect to some network, but it ends saying "The network connection was terminated". When clicked, the applet shows the networks available, but i'm not able select any. I reinstall the networkmanager and the networkmanager applet, I searched the web, but i couldn't find a solution. Anyone can help?
<holstein> mutsa: questions
<holstein> has it ever worked?
<holstein> it = that particular wifi device
<holstein> and you say 'some network'
<holstein> does that mean you have tried multiple access points?
<holstein> if so, eleborate...
<mutsa> yes at beginning, but the applet use to disappear when the connection was lost, so i try to reinstall it
<holstein> i dont think the applet is the issue
<holstein> if memory serves
<holstein> the icon changes into something else
<holstein> when the wifi network disconnects
<holstein> a different little picture
<holstein> mutsa: IF the device used to work
<holstein> and you did a system update
<holstein> then, it didnt
<mutsa> when the network disconnects it don't change, just "close"
<holstein> try rebooting
<holstein> hit the shift key
<holstein> and select an older kernel
<holstein> see if the wifi device acts as expected
<holstein> then, you'll know where to begin
<mutsa> hum, ok, i'll try it now, tks
<seidos> mutsa: when you searched the internet did you include your wifi device's make/model?
<seidos> that may prove useful in your search
<mutsa> @seidos   no i didn't, i assumed the problem is not with the device cause in previous versions of ubuntu never had a problem
<mutsa> i'll try the hokstein sugestion first
<mutsa> tks all
<seidos> too bad.  there may be others with his hardware and using his version of ubuntu having the same problem
 * seidos shrugs
<Ricaz> How come #ubuntu-beginners-help is invite only?
<MrChrisDruif> -help??????
<holstein> a better question, why is there an #ubuntu-beginngers-help
<holstein> is there one?
<JackyAlcine> o.O
<Ricaz> well, the website told me to go there
<MrChrisDruif> Which website?
<seidos> Ricaz: because this is the channel you should come to for help
<javatexan> I have a printing question
<JackyAlcine> there is, and it's invite-only.
<Ricaz> aha, I just didn't see the need for both of them
<seidos> javatexan: feel free to ask.  if someone can answer, they will.  if not, ask again later :)
<Ricaz> anyway, I need help - I have no audio, and I've been looking for linux drivers all over, but couldn't find any
<javatexan> I have the network printer setup in cups and it shows up in the printer admin app.  My problem is that each time I print it asks for a network user and password, is there a way to set that forever?
<javatexan> I have done some google searches, but no luck
<seidos> Ricaz: drivers typically are built into the kernel.  what sound chip?
<javatexan> I think I had this setup before, could an update have killed it>
<seidos> javatexan: i'm not sure how much help i can be.  i've used tcp/ip printers in the past, and they worked fine, without a username and password
<Ricaz> I'm not 100% sure, but I'm pretty sure of my motherboard model: Gigabyte GA-879A-UD3
<holstein> Ricaz: open a terminal and run 'aplay -l' and 'arecord -l'
<Ricaz> alright
<holstein> you can put that info at http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<javatexan> its the printserver here, it requires user and pass
<holstein> javatexan: what is running the printserver?
<holstein> a windows machine?
<holstein> or is it standalone?
<javatexan> its a windows server
<holstein> i think you're going to want to read up on samba
<seidos> Ricaz: welcome back
<Ricaz> :D
<javatexan> k thanks
<holstein> OR configure the server for more open-ness
<Ricaz> forgot that my irc client was running in terminal
<holstein> IF thats ok in your environment javatexan
<javatexan> holstein: wish I could, I really do
<seidos> irssi \o/
<Ricaz> what were the commands again?
<javatexan> LOL
<seidos> Ricaz: aplay -l and arecord -l
<Ricaz> thx
<Ricaz> aplay -l returns "no soundcards found"
<Ricaz> same with arecord
<holstein> Ricaz: pastebin lspci
<holstein> or http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Ricaz> however, in my audio settings, I can see the little slider from my microphone move when I make noise, so it must work
<seidos> greetings mr-tux
<Ricaz> will do
<holstein> Ricaz: interesting
<mr-tux> Hello seidos :)
<seidos> Ricaz: did you try to actually record something and play it back?
<Ricaz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/568766/
<Ricaz> nope
<Ricaz> well, i just noticed, the microphone doesn't trigger anymore
<holstein> Ricaz: there is a different mixer
<holstein> for pulse
<mutsa> @holstein  i try your sugestion, it didn't work. the problem stills the same, since i've install ubuntu 10.04 i'm getting this problem. the networkmanager applet keeps with a exclamation mark on it
<holstein> if you want to intstall it
<Ricaz> but I tried following some guides and installing the drivers on my own, obviously not very successfully though
<holstein> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<holstein> mutsa: but it used to work fine?
<holstein> mutsa: can you wire up to internet and make sure you have all available system updates?
<Ricaz> i'm very new, i just had ubuntu installed when my win7 installation started hating me
<holstein> Ricaz: what guides?
<holstein> do you have links?
<mutsa> it used to work fine with wired network, because the connection didn't lost
<holstein> Ricaz: 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Cypress HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5800 Series]
<holstein> that could be an issue somehow
<Ricaz> not really, I downloaded one from Realtek's website, and just follwed a guide on how to install stuff from .bz2 since i was clueless
<holstein> can you disable that HDMI out in the bios?
<holstein> for troubleshooting purposes?
<Ricaz> I can try, never knew what it was for
<seidos> mutsa: what wifi device is it?
<mutsa> holstein: yes, the system is update.
<Ricaz> when i did that aplay -l ealier, it returned something
<seidos> Ricaz: when earlier?  different version of ubuntu?  what version are you using now?
<Ricaz> no, like 15m ago, and no, I've never been using anything but this, which I suppose is the latest
<Ricaz> after i tried manually installing drivers, the aplay listed nothing
<holstein> this = ?
<holstein> 10.10 32bit?
<holstein> 64bit?
<Ricaz> 32bit
<mutsa> seidos: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)
<mutsa> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<Ricaz> why is my ethernet controller from realtek? o.o
<seidos> mutsa: let me search the web to see if anyone else is having a similar problem with your hardware on 10.04
<holstein> Ricaz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1593095&page=4
<holstein> ^^ relavant thread it seems
 * holstein bbl...
<mutsa> seidos: tks a lot
<seidos> mutsa: i found this link, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1488997 reading it now
<Ricaz> i tried installing alsa
<holstein> Ricaz: you mean updating asla?
<Ricaz> I .. guess
<holstein> link what all you have done
<seidos> holstein: are the sound modules/drivers included with alsa, or with the kernel?
<holstein> if you can
<holstein> in the kernel AFAIK
<holstein> but, there is an update script for alsa
<holstein> and backports
<holstein> both of which are plausible fixes
<Ricaz> first, I downloaded drivers from the realtek website, which contained "alsa-driver-1.0.24"
<holstein> you dont want to beat your head against the wall though
<Ricaz> I tried installing that, but it gave me some errors
<holstein> Ricaz: i think it would be helpful to have those errors
<Ricaz> i can try installing it again, then
<holstein> and the page where the drivers came from
<mutsa> seidos: tks
<holstein> but, i gotta run for a bit 4 realz...
<seidos> mutsa: it might help to *paste* the output of sudo lshw to see what module the 3945ABG is using and then search for that
<Ricaz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1493093
<Ricaz> this was the thread i looked at
<Ricaz> http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&G
<Ricaz> this was the driver i downloaded
<seidos> Ricaz: if you do sudo lshw it should show what module/driver is being loaded for your sound chip
<seidos> if any...
<seidos> Ricaz: you could try doing something like sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel and see what happens
<Ricaz> ill start scrolling through that, then
<seidos> Ricaz: just skim for "multimedia" or "audio"
<seidos> or search for those keywords
<Ricaz> yeah, i can only find two
<Ricaz> and both are from ATI
<mutsa> seidos: should i paste it here?
<seidos> !paste | mutsa
<ubot2> mutsa: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ricaz>  sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel does nothing
<Ricaz> I will do a quick restart, brb
<seidos> Ricaz: try lsmod | grep snd
 * seidos is thinking
<mutsa> seidos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/568770/
<seidos> Ricaz: there is a way to restart alsa...i think sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<seidos> it's a longshot, but it may do something
<Ricaz> how do you make the vertical line in there? lol
<seidos> mutsa: have you tried disabling wireless and reenabling from the network applet?
<seidos> Ricaz: shift \
<Ricaz> command not found for the restart
<seidos> Ricaz: mea culpa, it's sudo /sbin/alsa-utils restart
<Ricaz> what should that do?
<seidos> Ricaz: you can also try sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload
<Ricaz> it restarted it, though
<mutsa> seidos: i can't the applet is like "locked". The option to disable or enable the network is "lock"/disable. not even wireless or wire connection
<seidos> Ricaz: well, it should reload the alsa stack i believe
<seidos> mutsa: you could try killing the applet, and restarting it.  pkill nm-applet  then alt-f2 nm-applet
<Ricaz> okay, so i ran the lsmod | grep snd and it returned a bunch of stuff
<Ricaz> what am I looking for?
<mutsa> seidos: doesn't fix, still with the exclamation mark
<seidos> Ricaz: well, some driver is getting loaded.  oh, did you scroll through sudo lshw?  it should show what device driver is being used for your multimedia device
<seidos> mutsa: you could try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart , but that doesn't really affect wireless.
<seidos> hmmm, i'm out of ideas right now mutsa.
 * seidos thinks
<Ricaz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/568779/ this is my lshw
<mutsa> seidos: already tried it :S
<seidos> mutsa: you could do sudo rmmod iwl3945 then sudo modprobe iwl3945
<mutsa> seidos: that's ok, tks for the patience
<seidos> that's more an act of desperation than a thought out solution though
<Ricaz> this is what I get when i do the lsmod snd thing http://paste.ubuntu.com/568780/
<seidos> Ricaz: i'll take a look
<seidos> if you have any ideas for mutsa's issue i'm all ears
<mutsa> seidos: still the same :S
<mutsa> seidos: a printscreen of the applet should help?
<seidos> mutsa: i'm checking launchpad to see if anyone has created a bug already
<Ricaz> "Due to different Linux support condition provided by chipset vendors, please download Linux driver from chipset vendors' website or 3rd party website." - This is what Gigabyte has to say about linux drivers -.-
<Ricaz> I will do a quick restart to see if it fixes things, brb
<Ricaz> i'm back
<seidos> Ricaz: i saw, was trying to search launchpad
<seidos> for mutsa's problem ( i search for yours, but only found hits with driver=HDA)
<seidos> *searched
<Ricaz> I have no idea what to do
<Ricaz> I wish I could just start over
<seidos> Ricaz: i know what you mean.  has it ever worked in any ver. of ubuntu?
<Ricaz> no, this is the first time I'm ever using ubuntu
<Ricaz> the only reason i booted it was to get windows working again, but now i kinda like it here
<seidos> Ricaz: i know what you mean.  it isn't always easy getting a system working.  i'm glad i'm using ubuntu now
<seidos> i've been relatively lucky with hardware support, though.  especially since Toshiba doesn't officially support linux
<seidos> i need to try killing nm-applet to help with mutsa's problem.  brb
<Ricaz> alright
<seidos> mutsa: it is strange that you can't pkill nm-applet and restart it
<seidos> back
<seidos> well, there's a driver loaded, i'm not sure why alsa isn't playing nice with it.
<mutsa> seidos: i can kill it, but after restart it stills not working
<seidos> mutsa: ah
<Ricaz> is there a list of hardware that works properly with ubuntu?
<seidos> mutsa: what if you sudo rmmod iwl3945 then restart nm-applet?  does it still not work?
<mutsa> seidos: when running sudo service network-manager stop && sudo service network-manager start    the applet is refreshed but ends up the same
<seidos> Ricaz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecommendedHardware
<mutsa> seidos: still not working
<seidos> mutsa: what about pkill nm-applet and then nm-applet again after sudo rmmod iwl3945
<mutsa> seidos: i did: sudo rmmod iwl3945, then sudo pkill nm-applet, then nm-applet, then sudo modprobe iwl3945,  and didn't worked
<AceRimmer> need a how-to for compiling for a different kernel version  then what i'm currently booted on
<mutsa> seidos: that way didn't worked either
<mutsa> seidos: i reinstall the networkmanager and the applet, and didn't work for me. it is strange, cause it worked just fine in previous ubuntu versions
<seidos> mutsa: it worked in previous version of ubuntu though?  you should create a bug in launchpad.
<mutsa> seidos: yes, it worked.  hum, ok
<mutsa> seidos: is there anyway i could connect to wireless networks? i doing it to the wire networks.
<seidos> mutsa: i'm sure there is a way.  it used to work.  i just don't know what the problem is.
<seidos> work=function
<mutsa> seidos: but is there another way i could connect to wireless networks as i do to wire? to wire networks i use "dhclient eth0"
<Ricaz> seidos > sudo alsa force-reload    returned this    http://paste.ubuntu.com/568784/
<Ricaz> any clue?
<seidos> mutsa: ohhhh.  maybe.  do a search for "connect to wireless command line ubuntu"
<mutsa> seidos: ok ok, tks a lot ;)
<seidos> Ricaz: it looks like alsa isn't recognizing the HDA driver that is loaded.
<seidos> Ricaz: you're using 10.04?  you might try upgrading alsa to the newest version, let me find the link for how to do that
<seidos> !alsa
<Ricaz> i'm using 10.10
<ubot2> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<seidos> Ricaz: you should consider trying 10.04, if you have a usb stick or a spare cd.
<Ricaz> how do i downgrade, then?
<JackyAlcine> o/ ddecator
<seidos> Ricaz: you could try with a live usb to see if sound works, if it does, then you would have to reinstall.  is your /home directory on a separate partition?
<Ricaz> i don't know much about linux directories, but they should all be on the same partition
<mutsa> seidos: i think i cannot create a bug in launchpad. I already logged in, and the option to report is disable, my problem?
<seidos> Ricaz: i think / and /home *should* be separate by default.  it makes it easier when reinstalling a different version
<seidos> mutsa: try "ubuntu-bug nm-applet" from alt-f2
<Ricaz> im pretty clueless on the linux directories part, really
<Ricaz> i suppose "/" is root
<Ricaz> but I have no idea of how it structures anything, as I've been a windows user all my life
<seidos> Ricaz: no worries.  i'm clueless about tons of stuff.
<seidos> Ricaz: there's an option during install to mount directories to a specific partition.  i'm pretty sure windows doesn't have this capability.
<Ricaz> exactly, which is why i wouldnt know much about it
<Ricaz> also, ubuntu has tons of filesystems it supports, and i'm only familiar with FAT32 and NTFS
<seidos> Ricaz: i didn't know much about it until i heard about it from the peeps here, then tried installing that way
<Ricaz> i have a usb stick that might contain a windows trojan, would it be safe to plug it in here?
<seidos> Ricaz: i'm not that familiar with the different filesystems.  i tend to use the newest ext filesystem though
<Ricaz> yeah, that should be what I'm using :)
<seidos> Ricaz: i couldn't think why it wouldn't be.
<Ricaz> okay, thanks
<Ricaz> i'm just really uncomfortable when I try browsing around here
<Ricaz> I go to the file explorer, and I just get confused
<seidos> Ricaz: what do you mean "here"?
<Ricaz> in ubuntu
<Ricaz> i mean, where am I when i'm in home? can't i see filepaths in the explorer?
<seidos> ah, yeah, i'm still learning about that.  it makes some sense
<seidos> at least more than before
<seidos> home is /home/$USERNAME
<Ricaz> which would be what translated to a  windows filepath?
<seidos> i see directories in nautilus (the explorer)
<Ricaz> or do they not relate at all?
<seidos> well, i'm not sure if translation is such a good idea
<seidos> if you are trying to learn a new language, you're supposed to do the translating later i believe
<pedro3005> no u
<seidos> i think because it doesn't exactly translate perfectly
<Ricaz> but are these not similar to the ones in windows?
<seidos> pedro3005: no u...buntu
<johnny77> Ricaz: I don't mean to interrupt but here is a link about some differences between Windows and the Ubuntu equivalents. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<seidos> Ricaz: similar, yeah, i guess.  /home/$USERNAME has your Music, Documents, folders like this
<Ricaz> hey, cool johnny77, i've been looking for something like that
<seidos> johnny77: ^ 5
<Ricaz> so there are no real drive letters and stuff like that here? I can see that my other partitions/hard drives are located in /media/Games for example
<seidos> Ricaz: yeah
<Ricaz> okay, that clarified alot for me
<Ricaz> im almost finished downloading 10.4 now, what do you recommend i do when I boot? do i need to overwrite this installation?
<seidos> Ricaz: just boot from installation media, and see if sound functions
<seidos> Ricaz: if it does, install over existing install.  i have heard you shouldn't have any problems installing over an existing install of ubuntu.
<Ricaz> so audio should just work right away?
<seidos> and it should leave /home intact
<seidos> Ricaz: yes
<Ricaz> i doubt it will ever do that
<Ricaz> right now it can't even detect any audio hardware
<Ricaz> but if it does that next time, i will return :)
<seidos> Ricaz: well, there is always creating a bug, then going from there
<holstein> Ricaz: i think you should try a few things
<holstein> with the audio issue
<holstein> first thing
<holstein> update the system after install
<holstein> maybe the kernel will have an update that will help
<holstein> then, you can go forward or back with alsa
<holstein> either backports
<holstein> or, upgrade alsa
<Ricaz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10054115&postcount=43
<holstein> im going to say the backport would be most likely on that hardware
<holstein> Ricaz: OH
<holstein> is that you :)
<Ricaz> Who? On the forum? no
<Ricaz> I was just wondering what he meant
<holstein> it seems that mainline kernel has support for his device
<holstein> Ricaz: thats your device as well right?
<seidos> that was in 10/31/2010
<Ricaz> whats a mainline kernel?
<holstein> Ricaz: i would try that
<holstein> before you wipe
<holstein> and/or reinstall or anything
<Ricaz> easy now
<holstein> mainline is pretty much the upcoming kernel
<holstein> i think its the proposed upcoming kernel to be released
<seidos> i haven't figured out how to install different kernels from the kernel ppa yet
<seidos> i have been distracted by other things
<holstein> apt-get them :)
<holstein> i usually just try and get the .debs though
<Ricaz> I was just looking at that thread for solutions
<holstein> because for me, its usually a temporary thing
<Ricaz> And he said something worked, but I had no clue what anything he said meant
<holstein> Ricaz: open a terminal
<holstein> run
<holstein> uname -a
<holstein> and paste that...
<Ricaz> Linux ubunTOSS 2.6.35-25-generic-pae #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 21 19:01:46 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<holstein> SO
<holstein> we are looking at a fix
<holstein> from an older kernel
<Ricaz> .. to this one?
<holstein> which supports the backport idea i proposed
<holstein> you have a 2.6.35
<holstein> and that mainline kernel from that older post
<holstein> is a 2.6.32
<holstein> could be that during the move forward
<holstein> support for your device has been taken out
<seidos> holstein: sadly, that isn't helpful.  i would need an entire example for what to put on the $ line
<holstein> seidos: wget the .deb
<holstein> and use dpkg :)
<holstein> in theory*
<seidos> holstein: that isn't apt-get
<holstein> right
<seidos> i'll read the email i got from the kernel ppa team
<holstein> if you want to add the PPA
<holstein> you would need to run sudo apt-add-repository whatever...
<Ricaz> okay, I think I'm going to try and follow seidos' advice and reroll to 10.4
<holstein> but, i usually dont for temporary packages like that
<holstein> Ricaz: try a live CD
<holstein> those are such a handy tool
<Ricaz> what IS a live CD?
<holstein> coming from windows, this was quite progression for me
<holstein> most of the linux installer discs are live CD's as well
<holstein> which means
<holstein> you can run the OS from CD or DVD or USB
<holstein> or whatever
<holstein> live
<MrChrisDruif> You can boot up and try the system before installing
<Ricaz> i come from windows, i've been "using" linux for a couple of hours
<holstein> without effecting your current machine setup
<Ricaz> okay, i'll try that
<holstein> the hard drive will not be changed
<Ricaz> i just made a USB drive
<seidos> Ricaz: cool!  \o/
<Ricaz> thanks for your help then, i'll probably return soon o/
<holstein> Ricaz: come ask it that gets fiddly
<holstein> usually easy though :)
<holstein> good luck
<seidos> live usbs are nifty
<Ricaz> hey again
<Ricaz> so my live USB disk didn't work. "Unknown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot"
<Ricaz> "vesamenu.c32 not a COM32R image"
<Ricaz> but! now my sound hardware is back, without sound
<holstein> i usually format those USB sticks each time
<javatexan> fixed it, had to delete the printer and remake it... :(  almost reminded me about my time in captivity while using windows
<Ricaz> Hello, I need some help. I recently had to format my other PC to re-install Windows 7, but everything really screwed up and the USB drive I had the win7 installer on has been corrupted. I need to know if there are apps to create bootable USB drives for win7 on Ubuntu?
<Ricaz> Another thing is, I need to get the .iso from my PC, so I put in an Ubuntu USB installer and tried to boot directly from it, but after the initial loading screen, the screen just failed to find any input (screen went blank).
<bioterror> use windows cd to repair windows partitions
<bioterror> or dvd
<Ricaz> I did try that at first, but my whole installation had been corrupted, so I wanted to re-install Windows.
<seidos> Ricaz: couldn't get ubuntu functioning on your hardware?
<Ricaz> well, as i wrote, when i launched it from the usb, the screen just went blank
<Ricaz> then i tried it on my laptop, and it loaded it 10x as fast and had no problems at all
<Ricaz> everything works perfectly on this
<Ricaz> but i need to get windows back on my other PC, so i want to get the win7 iso from that PC, then make a bootable USB stick from ubuntu to install win7 from
<bioterror> I would use gentoo or arch livecd which comes without X
<Ricaz> without X?
<Ricaz> im a complete noob when it comes to linux
<Ricaz> what i need is something I can put on a CD or USB drive, that will let me boot my PC and take a file from the hard drive and put that on a media.
<holstein> Ricaz: you can do that with any live CD
<holstein> any of the normal buntu live install meida
<holstein> media
<Ricaz> the problem is, i put in my ubuntu live USB, and when i tried booting ubuntu, screen went blank after loading
<holstein> Ricaz: have you ever seen the desktop?
<holstein> from the live media?
<Ricaz> yes, on my laptop I have, but not on the PC
<Ricaz> I get to the menu where i can choose whether I want to start ubuntu, install it, run a memtest etc
<holstein> well, the machine in question
<holstein> OK
<holstein> Ricaz: at that menu
<seidos> Ricaz: did you type help at the prompt when you booted from live usb?
<holstein> there are options at the bottom
<holstein> F6 is one
<seidos> sometimes you can just type "live" to start up the live usb
<holstein> when you hit F6
<Ricaz> i didnt see anything
<holstein> you'll see options in there
<Ricaz> before that menu comes up?
<holstein> Ricaz: which disc is this?
<Ricaz> ill start it up again, one second
<holstein> 10.10?
<Ricaz> it is 10.4 on a USB drive
<holstein> that should be right
<Ricaz> it is, i just installed ubuntu on this machine from it
<holstein> what you're interested in (i think)
<holstein> is nomodeset
<Ricaz> yes, i saw that
<holstein> under that f6 menu
<Ricaz> i dont know what you mean about the f6 menu, i wasn't prompted
<holstein> when you see
<Ricaz> okay, im starting it up now, with the usb
<holstein> install ubuntu
<holstein> try ubuntu live
<Ricaz> going to the boot menu
<holstein> memory test
<holstein> whatever else
<holstein> after selecting language
<holstein> down at the bottom there
<Ricaz> im there. a big white ubuntu logo and those options
<holstein> should be several options
<holstein> F6 is one
<Ricaz> there are no options
<Ricaz> it says "press enter to boot or tab to edit a menu entry"
<Ricaz> i can take a picture for you, if you'd like
<holstein> nah
<holstein> its because of the USB
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> might be worth burning a disc over
<holstein> thats a good test
<holstein> good thing to know
<bioterror> why not just edit the bootline and add into the end nodemoset
<bioterror> nomodeset
<bioterror> even
<Ricaz> i should burn a dvd now?
<bioterror> it doesnt matter
<Ricaz> whats this suggestion, bioterror?
<bioterror> usb or dvd
<Ricaz> excuse my cluelessness
<holstein> bioterror: of cours
<holstein> my brain is made of mush now
<bioterror> but I think Kernel Mode Settings is not the issue
<Ricaz> you want me to edit a meny entry?
<bioterror> ricaz, is your desktop pc built from the scratch or is it by some manufacturer
<Ricaz> menu even
<holstein> bioterror: what is the equivalent to force-vesa
<holstein> ?
<Ricaz> built from scratch
<bioterror> Ricaz, which gfx card you ahve?
<bioterror> hace
<bioterror> have
<Ricaz> ATI Radeon HD5870
<Ricaz> i saw people having issues with this on nvidia cards though
<Ricaz> they fixed it with the nomodeset thing
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> when you boot
<bioterror> you get that grub
<bioterror> Linux 2.6.35 or something
<bioterror> and if you press E as edit
<seidos> so the problem isn't with wanting to create a windows 7 live usb, that's a +
<bioterror> you can add "nomodeset" without "" into the end of the boot line
<bioterror> where's vmlinuz-asdasdasd ro splash quiet
<bioterror> seidos, problem is to get stuff out from that computer which cant get desktop working
<holstein> O I C
<holstein> yeah, if you're not planning on installing ubuntu on that machine Ricaz
<holstein> you can find friendlier fail-safe live media
<Ricaz> i dont get that grub
<bioterror> with Trinity Rescue Kit you can mount all media and samba share them ;9
<bioterror> not a bad idea
<holstein> ^^
<holstein> thats a great idea
<bioterror> it's in the boot options
<holstein> if you want to install ubuntu on there
<holstein> then, you'll have to tackle this grahics issue at some point
<holstein> assuming its a graphics issue*
<Ricaz> well
<Ricaz> what i really need right now
<Ricaz> is to grab that file from the hard drive
<Ricaz> and i only have a laptop with buntu and a USB drive at my service
<holstein> trinity rescue kit is handy to have around
<holstein> that or http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<holstein> or something like puppy
<Ricaz> whatever is easiest
<holstein> well, it depends
<holstein> mostly on what you are used to
<Ricaz> im not used to any of this
<Ricaz> im used to windows
<holstein> yeah, so you gotta learn about something anyways
<Ricaz> so which would i choose
<Ricaz> something i can put on a USB
<holstein> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ is my go-to
<holstein> for the hard drive tools
<holstein> vendor hard drive tools
<holstein> but, trinity has some more advanced resuce tools
<seidos> Ricaz: did you try typing *help* when you boot the ubuntu live usb?
<seidos> Ricaz: or "live"?
<Ricaz> where can i type?
<Ricaz> holstein, so with UBCD, how do I make that bootable from USB?
<holstein> Ricaz: i use unetbootin
<holstein> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> its in the repos
<Ricaz> will it let me do what i need?
<Ricaz> how do i list all my drives and what they're called?
<holstein> Ricaz: you got options
<holstein> thats for sure
<holstein> Ricaz: in the terminal
<holstein> sudo fdisk -l
<Ricaz> /dev/sdb1 could be my usb drive?
<holstein> could be
<Ricaz> so, now i just use unetbootin to make whatever live media i want, and that will let me extract the iso i need from my other pc?
<holstein> i use unet to make bootable USB sticks
<holstein> not everything works
<holstein> buntu's work well
<Ricaz> ill try ubuntu first, then we'll see if it works better than the one i have now
<seidos> Ricaz: i thought there might be a prompt when you attempt to boot
<Ricaz> well, i don't see any
<seidos> Ricaz: it's happened where a live usb won't boot off the bat, but typing live, or live install will get it to work
<seidos> Ricaz: 1
<Ricaz> i dont see where you would type that, though
<Ricaz> i just start my pc, go to the boot manager and pick the live usb, then it takes me to the screen where i can choose between installing or running, and memtest etc
<seidos> Ricaz: so you're able to boot the live usb?
<Ricaz> if by boot you mean reach the menu, then yes
<Ricaz> seidos, but i cant start nor install ubuntu from it
<seidos> Ricaz: i meant completely boot it.
<Ricaz> i can't enter ubuntu from it, no
<seidos> Ricaz: so when it errors, there isn't a prompt that you can type in?
<Ricaz> it doesn't error, my screen just goes blank after the loading if i try to install or start ubuntu
<Ricaz> the only place i can type is when i hit TAB to edit the menu entries, then i can edit the commands for each button
<seidos> Ricaz: ah, it goes blank.  i didn't take what you said literally enough earlier.
<seidos> and it's a 10.04 live usb?  never seen that before.
<Ricaz> yep
<Ricaz> downloaded from www.ubuntu.com
<Ricaz> i'm downloading a 10.10 right now, to see if that works
<Ricaz> but earlier you suggested some stuff about using a command; can't i just edit one of the buttons in that menu to execute those?
<krogith> hi everyone, not sure if I am in the right room or not but I am pretty much brand new to the whole linux and ubuntu thing and I am trying to get my printer (epson stylus NX215) working but have had no luck, I was wondering if anyone was available to help
<holstein> hey krogith :)
<holstein> welcome
<holstein> is the printer plugged into the computer via USB ?
<seidos> Ricaz: can you do an md5sum check on the 10.04 iso?  that might have something to do with the error.  weird.  never seen that before
<seidos> i have gotten HP printers to work, there was a printer that i used...it might have been an epson.  i finally got it working.  i had to press the "page feed" button to get it to print
<seidos> but it finally did
<Ricaz> seidos, i'm currently putting 10.10 on the USB, so if this one doesn't work, i'll do that
<seidos> Ricaz: did you make the usb stick from a 10.10 install?
<seidos> that reminds me, i need to make a 10.04 live usb for my mom's notebook
<seidos> i think she may want to dual boot
<Ricaz> this install is 10.4, i'm using UNetbootin to make a 10.10 usb stick
<seidos> 10.04
<TonyStark> I am IronMan.
<lvnvgc> installed 10.10 dell laptop xps hdmi dont work. terminal typed xrandr. said hdmi is disconected how to connect . thinkyou
<Fanshawe> Hello. I can't get Empathy to connect to an MSN chat account. I'm sure I have the right password and settings, because those settings work on Pidgin from another computer.
<MrChrisDruif> Fanshawe: Empathy from default repos?
<Fanshawe> Yes. Maybe I've missed an update?
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know if they put that update through...
<MrChrisDruif> MSN protocol got some updates or something since 10-10-10
<Fanshawe> I'm updating my empathy packages and retrying...
<Fanshawe> Still no dice.
<Ricaz> Anyone know how to install nvidia display drivers? on the website it gave me a .run file and told me to use "sh <filename>" to install, but my terminal just returns "couldn't open file"
<Ricaz> nevermind, didn't know file was case sensitive
<MrChrisDruif> Ricaz: .run? Anyways, I think you should right click > properties > Permissions > Allow executing as program
<Fanshawe> Still nothing over here. Are there any other updates I should perform?
<MrChrisDruif> Ricaz: In Linux EVERYTHING is case sensitive :)
<MrChrisDruif> Fanshawe: Did you add the empathy ppa?
<Ricaz> MrChrisDruif, that should be the same, I can only open it in terminal, though. Now it complains about me running an X server, which I also don't know what is.
<MrChrisDruif> Ricaz: X server is used for you graphical environment
<MrChrisDruif> Ricaz: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_server
<Fanshawe> Mr.ChrisDruif: empathy ppa?
<Ricaz> So, to fix it I need to ctrl+alt+f2 and disable that, then run that file again, and enable X once more?
<MrChrisDruif> Ricaz: Did nvidia provide an readme file?
<Ricaz> not really, but other people seems to have the same problem
<Ricaz> can i still paste from clipboard if I go to ctrl+alt+f2?
<MrChrisDruif> Ricaz: It should....otherwise you can reboot, it should restore to gnome :)
<MrChrisDruif> !ppa
<ubot2> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<MrChrisDruif> Fanshawe: ^
<Fanshawe> Thank you. Are you talking about a particular PPA?
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, the one of empathy :)
<GST> got a quick question if anyone's up for it?
<Ricaz> Why is it so damn hard to install drivers?
<MrChrisDruif> Fanshawe: https://launchpad.net/~telepathy/+archive/ppa and this ppa from it: ppa:telepathy/ppa
<MrChrisDruif> Ricaz: Didn't Ubuntu invite you to install proprietary drivers in the beginning?
<MrChrisDruif> GST: Sure, shoot
<Ricaz> but I have no idea if they're the newest
<GST> Looking for an app (may not have been official) that enabled Admin/Sudo for 15 minutes at a time, thought it would come in useful as I re-install programs over the next few days. I found something when I was using Wubi, but today I went ahead and shrank my partition to give 100GB for a "real" ubuntu partition.
<MrChrisDruif> Ricaz: Probably not the bleeding edge, but still good enough right?
<MrChrisDruif> GST: Why do you need it? :)
<MrChrisDruif> Default is 5 mins...
<GST> That works, so long as I can avoid typing in the password
<GST> I have nothing against it as I'm a fairly fast typer, it's just a transitional thing
<MrChrisDruif> GST: If your "really" want to prolong it, why not do sudo su? You go into super user mode
<lvnvgc> installed ubuntu 10.10 dell laptop xps hdmi port dont work. at the terminal i typed xrandr. said hdmi is disconnected how do i connect hdmi port. thankyou
<GST> Thanks, I'll look into it, I'm not all that well-versed in terminals/command prompt logic yet, but I'm working on it ; )
<aveilleux> GST: You can also use sudo -i instead of sudo su
<MrChrisDruif> aveilleux: sudo -i?
<MrChrisDruif> Interactive?
<aveilleux> MrChrisDruif: Exactly
<MrChrisDruif> And that prolongs it as well?
<aveilleux> MrChrisDruif: Yes, it's essentially sudo su except you're running as yourself with elevated privileges rather than root
<MrChrisDruif> Alright...
<GST> I'll give that a shot.
<MrChrisDruif> GST: As you see I'm no terminal wizard yet :P
<Fanshawe> I updated the MSN connection manager package. Hanging on 'Connecting...' but I think I'm getting there.
<GST> Yeah, I've done a little navigating, not much else though.
<GST> @ lvnvgc - did you install the proprietary laptop / video-card drivers (if your XPS has a dedicated card) I'd think that that may be necessary
<MrChrisDruif> Fanshawe: Great to hear :)
<MrChrisDruif> XPS is eXtreme Performance System if I'm not mistaken...so your probably right GST
<Fanshawe> Still hanging. I'm a bit stumped.
<lvnvgc> I Installed them
<GST> Well, it depends Chris.  I used to have an XPS, I just hope the quality's gone up since 2009.
<MrChrisDruif> Fanshawe: I prefer Pidgin above Empathy anyway O:-)
<aveilleux> Empathy is not very good :/
<GST> I like it so far, but I'm not a very social person, so I wouldn't know.  Simple, easy to use, good basic package =O
<MrChrisDruif> aveilleux: +1
<MrChrisDruif> GST: So is Pidgin ;)
<Fanshawe> True, but I like all the integration in Ubuntu.
<GST> Same
<MrChrisDruif> What does Empathy that Pidgin doesn't? :)
<MrChrisDruif> (It's going a bit offtopic thou)
<GST> I think that the main thing is that it's just bundled w/ Ubuntu for inital-use integration that makes it attractive, besides being a cross-IM client.
<MrChrisDruif> GST: Pidgin "used" to be the default :) And not only is it cross-IM, it's also cross-platform :)
<GST> Well no one was arguing about the capabilities, lol.  I think my best friend uses Pidgin anyhow.
<GST> Is it possible to manually install video drivers? Mainly configuring Lutris (for emulation) & POL at the moment
<lvnvgc> i will try im a beginer thankyou
<JackyAlcine> aveilleux: +1
<GST> lvnvgc > Administration > Additional Drivers
<lvnvgc> lspci -nn | grep VGA 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:29c2] (rev 10)
<MrChrisDruif> I hope I helped everyone ( GST, Fanshawe, Ricaz ) ok tonight, otherwise I hope that others can help you :)
<GST> G'nite Mr. Chris
<Ricaz> you sure did, thanks for your patience :) gnite
<MrChrisDruif> Always a pleasure Ricaz :)
<MrChrisDruif> Bye :D
<Fanshawe> Whoops, missed my chance to say thanks.
<Fanshawe> Thanks anyway, MrChrisDruif, where ever you may be.
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-02-19
<thirdNut> s
<ray_> I've never understood this. About 6 months ago I learned how to make launchers and set the image for the icon being used. What format should an image be for making an icon a little bigger or smaller for the icons being used?
<ray_> I have Gimp but I am still learning. I just learned how to add transparency to the back ground of images
<ray_> Of coarse there is no end to learning in life.
<ray_> I found this little quote from a link but I don't understand it:
<ray_> In the dialogue to resize the image is a chain link between the two entries. Click on it to "break" the chain, and now each dimension can be rescaled without affecting the other.
<ray_> From here:
<ray_> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080227081025AAQb2OO
<ray_> Wait a minute. I think I got it.
<ray_> Wow, I didn't know this but there is a little chain like image between the right and left under image, scale image
<ray_> Nice. Take care all
<ray_> Well that didn't work. I mean although the image I wanted to make taller is taller. The icon is still the same size. It's so small. How do I make it bigger without having to change it by right clicking the launcher and choosing stretch icon.
<ray_> I mean I want to make it so when I go to the image I am choosing as an icon so that it is the size I want by default
<duanedesign> hello
<duanedesign> ray_: you can make all your icons bigger
<duanedesign> but it sounds like you only want 1 icon to be bigger?
<ray_> yes
<ray_> "/msg NickServ REGISTER password emailaddress" will this register my current nick?, I know replace password with the password I make up and use my email address.
<ray_> I would think so. Am I right?
<thirdnutz> Does anyone know how to get rid of the IP Address after  your username?
<thirdnutz> I'd really appreciate any help.
<thirdnutz> I'm using xIRC btw
<thirdnutz> sorry XChat IRC
<thirdnutz> ...for example: kidsodate@121.54.67.235
<thirdnutz> and...david@173.243.23.43
<thirdnutz> and myself
<ray_> I will install and try Xchat
<ray_> can you answer my question though?
<ray_> sorry
<ray_> I will try to help you
<ray_> Help, how do I register a nick here?
<ray_> It says my nick is already registered, but I never registered it
<nlsthzn> ray_: someone else most probably has registerd it then
<ray_> Ubuntu IRC
<pombreda> howdy: is there a way to mount a tmpfs without being root?
<geirha> If root adds an fstab entry to allow it.
<geirha> none /dest/dir tmpfs size=10%,users 0 0
<geirha> See ''man mount'' on what the user and users options do
<pombreda> geirha: ok... so this must be planned ahead then :) and would a user be allowed to mount -rebind if alaredy mounted then?
<geirha> -rebind?
<pombreda> well --bind :P
<mrb260478> hi help me on samba share
<mrb260478> on samba share copy is twice slower than paste operation
<mrb260478> samba copy is slower
<mrb260478> or is it some tweak needed on linux kernel in sysctl
<pombreda> geirha: thx :) --bind: only root can do that :) I guess symlinks can work ok :P
<johnny77> what is update-apt-xapi?
<Artir> johnny77, a bastard program that indexes packages so that you can use quick search in synaptic
<Artir> johnny77, sometimes it tends to use quite a lot of CPU
<johnny77> Artir: it was pulling about 50% of my CPU for a few minutes.
<Bodsda> Artir: Please try and keep it family friendly in here buddy
<Artir> Bodsda, sorry. Won't happen again.
<Bodsda> appreciated
<johnny77> I just wanted to make sure it wasn't something I had to worry about.
<Artir> johnny77, don't wory. It isn't. If it really bugs you, you can just end the process.
<johnny77> Artir: don't bother, just curious. Thank you.
<johnny77> I think I'm having problems with my mouse. Is there some way to monitor mouse behavior?
<d1mania> Any Best Web Browser for Gnome/ubuntu ?
<MrChrisDruif> d1mania: Own preferences ;)
<d1mania> Yea sure :) but fast
<d1mania> ?
<MrChrisDruif> I like Chromium
<MrChrisDruif> It's JavaScript engine is top-notch
<MrChrisDruif> And the rest is nice as well :)
<MrChrisDruif> Also; it's "Chrome" (window borders etc) is also nice and small
<d1mania> what about bugs? :)
<holstein> MrChrisDruif: you do twitter?
<MrChrisDruif> holstein: Yes
<holstein> ive been checking out the tweetdeck plugin
<holstein> in chromium
<MrChrisDruif> Last few days not very much
<holstein> quite nice :)
<MrChrisDruif> Meh....it doesn't get my fancy ;)
<MrChrisDruif> I'm using seesmic web, but that isn't "the best" twitter app as well <_<"
<MrChrisDruif> d1mania: bugs?
<MrChrisDruif> Which bugs?
<d1mania> bugs like errors and holes
<MrChrisDruif> d1mania: I haven't noticed "any" bugs
<MrChrisDruif> (I must say I'm using the daily build ppa
<MrChrisDruif> So if something would break, you've guess it's this version....but still running great :D
<MrChrisDruif> d1mania: I know what bugs are, but I thought you've heard of some bugs :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-02-20
<d1mania> any alternative browser ? not like this all known witch windows users using
<holstein> midoria
<holstein> midori
<holstein> *
<holstein> hehe, lynx ;)
<MrChrisDruif> d1mania: What do you mean?
<holstein> theres all kinds
<holstein> d1mania: you can fire up synaptic
<MrChrisDruif> And Chromium is the open-source version of Chrome
<holstein> and search web browsers
<MrChrisDruif> Or Ubuntu software center
<MrChrisDruif> And go to internet department
<d1mania> I now where ubuntu software center is :) but any good reviews?
<holstein> i like chromium
<holstein> i think most linux folk use chrome or FF
<MrChrisDruif> d1mania: Reviews will be in software center of natty :P
<ibuclaw> holstein, I dont!
<ibuclaw> and I represent most of linux folk <g>
<seidos> ibuclaw: what do you use?
<ibuclaw> seidos, Firefox
<seidos> FF = firefox?
 * seidos winces and runs
<ibuclaw> :D
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<MrChrisDruif> seidos: Yes, FF = FireFox
 * ibuclaw has been reading a lot of satirical books recently, so bare with him.
 * seidos opens evince
<seidos> what am i reading, anyway?  o_o
<araxis> I have a question about memory useage if anyone is available
<ddecator> there are people available. whether we'll have an answer for you is unknown until you ask the question :)
<araxis> Sorry :-p
<araxis> I recently set up a new system, it has 8gb ram... When I boot, it counts 8398mb, when I use the "free" command in the terminal it detects 8192mb
<araxis> The system monitor says I have 7800mb ram
<araxis> So what's the truth?
<araxis> Or which one is correct?
<ddecator> ...huh
<araxis> Im also using a video card with 1gb ram, it's not an onboard card
<ddecator> i'm not sure how each of those determines how much ram there is
<araxis> Well in the free command part of it is supposed to report the amount of memory I thought
<ddecator> it could be that free is showing how much ram is still available with everything running, but i'm not sure if that's how it works or not
<araxis> Maybe my newbie retardedness is making my question over complicated...
<ddecator> but the 7800mb seems strange
<ddecator> araxis: no, i get what you're asking
<araxis> Well the free command says mem: total, used, and free
<araxis> The total is 8192mb
<ddecator> i'm just not sure what the answer is unfortunately since i've never worked with these tools before
<araxis> Oh, I see
<araxis> Well I do have another question... Why did ubuntu make a damned 24gb swap partition? Does it go by a % of your hdd or something?
<seidos> i believe swap is 1.5 ram
<seidos> that would be 12gb
<araxis> Oh ok, but wouldn't that have been 12 then?
<araxis> I got 23.9gb swap lol
<araxis> 0 of which is being used :-p
<ddecator> yah, i think it does percent
<araxis> It's a 1tb drive
<ddecator> haha, that's probably why
<seidos> weird
<ddecator> i think you can adjust it manually during installation somehow, but i think it's set to use a larger space if the hdd is big enough to reasonably accomodate it
<araxis> Yeah Im sure I had the opprtunity to adjust it, I just wanted to let it auto everything possible
<araxis> Im a total Ubuntu rookie
<araxis> I doubt Ill need that space anyhow, I just was curious WHY
<araxis> (I don't download a lot of media or anything)
<ddecator> by having a larger swap, it just helps ensure that your computer is always responsive
<araxis> Nod
<seidos> that's crazy though, what would use 24gb of pageable space?
<araxis> I don't know, but to be honest, Im hoping my 8gb ram will make it so we wont find out
<ddecator> nothing, but the installation was built for 1TB HDDs, haha
<araxis> But 24gb swap is quite intense
<ddecator> wasn't*
<seidos> what about Watson?  :P
<araxis> I guess it's good I didn't pop for the 2tb drive? I just assembled this bare bones kit
<ddecator> they'll probably change how it's determined eventually since HDDs are just getting bigger
<araxis> Hmmpg
<araxis> Err
<araxis> Hmmph
<seidos> dyanmic swap o_o
<araxis> So what am I supposed to do now, anyway
<araxis> I feel like I should be using Linux/Ubuntu to be productive
<ddecator> use it for everything you normally use a computer for
<araxis> I have this brand new 6 core though, shouldn't it like... be saving the planet? :-p
<ddecator> F@H
<ddecator> or Folding@Home
<ddecator> if you don't mind the CPU being maxed :)
<araxis> Oh right!
<araxis> Id love to see it
<araxis> tbh
<araxis> Im getting a cpu cooler tommorow, or this evening if I sober up, I plan on doing some overclocking
<araxis> I wanna make this puppy work
<seidos> araxis: torrent ubuntu isos :D
<ddecator> Origami can handle it for you, but i don't know if it's ever been setup to handle large folds, which you'd want to do with 6 cores. join ##folding if you want more info on how to set it up :)
<araxis> seidos: nice
<araxis> Ok so as far as detecting 3 different amounts of memory
<araxis> We really don't know eh?
<araxis> Is one method more reliable than the other?
<ddecator> i don't personally, but i'm sure someone on the team does. they just might not be on right now
<seidos> araxis: 64 bit?
<araxis> seidos: yes
<araxis> torrenting ubuntu isos is what pushed me to get 8gb ram, i started with 4 and it was getting a bit sluggish
<seidos> araxis: haha.  that's funny.
<araxis> seidos: figured it's all or nothing, Im not sure where to go from here though. Suppose the hdd would be the slowest part of my machine at this point?
<araxis> Not sure if I should purchase one of those high rpm raptor drives or a solid state drive..
<seidos> araxis: s3 suspend, and never close anything when you work.  use all your workspaces.  do you program?
<Dutch70> Hi, can anyone tell me which version of Natty I would want to download & try via live usb, or virtualbox today?
<araxis> seidos: no, im a scrub
<araxis> seidos: what is s3 suspend?
<seidos> araxis: sleep
<araxis> seidos: nod, well, it's time for more beer and some quality time with my father in law
<araxis> Thanks for the help, seidoes and ddecator
<seidos> araxis: go with honor \o/
<araxis> I'm sure Ill be back to bother you guys sooner or later
<seidos> Dutch70: i'm not sure.  do you want to try the latest?
<seidos> araxis: it would be a pleasure
<Dutch70> sei Yes, I think :) I'm just getting into this, isn't there a new daily build & then releases such as alpha, RC etc that are good for a little longer? I think I want the latest though.
<seidos> Dutch70: best clue i got is "releases.ubuntu.com"
<seidos> not sure how bleeding edge that is
<seidos> http://releases.ubuntu.com
<Dutch70> seidos: nope, those are just 10.10 back, thanks anyway seidos, but I think I found it here... http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<seidos> Dutch70: all right D: :D
<Dutch70> How is it that I can use 64 bit linux OS, when my pc came with 32 bit windows vista? I really don't understand this. Anyone know?
<seidos> Dutch70: your cpu supports 64 bit
<Dutch70> seidos: Wow, I've been using 32 bit Ubuntu for 2.5 years, and did not know that. Will my processors work load actually lighten with 64 bit?
<AbhijiT> nop
<AbhijiT> not very much
<AbhijiT> but 64 for multimedia purpose
<seidos> Dutch70: do you have more than 4GB ram?  if not, then i believe 64bit vs 32bit matters little
<AbhijiT> i m using 64 on 2gb ram
<Dutch70> AbhijiT: It sure seems that they do. They run high often, but I tried linux mint & kubuntu 64 bit and they seemed to run a little lower.
<Dutch70> seidos: I have exactly 4 GB of RAM
<seidos> Dutch70: then yeah, matters little.
<seidos> i'm using 32 on 2gb ram
<seidos> i used 64 before though
<Dutch70> seidos: also my pc was locking up with kubuntu & mint 32 bit, but I had no problems with 64 bit. albeit a short trial
<seidos> Dutch70: that doesn't make sense to me, not sure why that would be the case.
<seidos> i am running 32bit.  it runs quite stable.
<seidos> what cpu do you have Dutch70 ?
<Dutch70> seidos: my specs are here... http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/ca/en/ho/WF06b/12132708-12133156-78308260-78308260-78308260-81152369-81573818.html
<Dutch70> I upgraded to 4GB RAM, but it has a really low end video card
<seidos> Dutch70: the link didn't work.
<seidos> Dutch70: yeah, my notebook as an integrated intel card.  i don't really play games though, so it doesn't matter much.
<Dutch70> seidos: neither do I, but I love to play with compiz and such, Ubuntu was freezing til I found a workaround, now Kubuntu on top of Ubuntu is freezing at login.
<Dutch70> cpu is Intel® Pentium® Dual-Core Desktop Processor E2160 • 1.80GHz, 1 MB L2 Cache, 800 MHz Front Side Bus
<Dutch70> video card is Intel 82945G
<seidos> i have a duo core.
 * seidos checks system monitor
<seidos> video card here is intel gm960/965
<seidos> it's a T2310
<seidos> cpu that is
<seidos> 1.47Ghz
<Dutch70> hmm, this is all new to me
<seidos> Dutch70: i don't know much about the 82945G video card.  it might be better than mine though, and mine works fine with compiz...docky...glchess
<Dutch70> seidos: mine worked fine with Hardy Heron, but started freezing when I installed Lucid & Maverick
<Dutch70> I have a much better pc, dead due to surge I think. What are the chances I could borrow the cpu's from it. It has a triple core cpu. turns on, just no display on the screen.
<seidos> Dutch70: maybe video card is bad?
<Dutch70> Oh, I've got excellent graphics on Ubuntu after I found the work around
<seidos> Dutch70: i was referring to the pc without a display
<Dutch70> seidos: oh...lol. I thought so too, but if so, then the mobo may be out also (integrated), not sure what to do with it
<Dutch70> seidos: Thanks for all your help, I'm gonna log off and try 64 bit Natty, see you around
<Elise001> Hi.
<gunndawg> hi
<IAmNotThatGuy> gunndawg, still there?
<gunndawg> yeah
<IAmNotThatGuy> gunndawg, you need some help?
<IAmNotThatGuy> sorry for the late replyt
<gunndawg> no I dont need help
<gunndawg> do you ?
<IAmNotThatGuy> gunndawg, (:
<IAmNotThatGuy> gunndawg, join #ubuntu-beginners-team
<gunndawg> why?
<IAmNotThatGuy> just for a talk. nothing much
<fongweekim> I need some help with Xen
<suprengr> hi peeps o/
<suprengr> Just downloaded Banshee [from 10.04 standard repo] to see what all the fuss is about... first impression... hmm, not that different from Rhythmbox..
<suprengr> ... but then I thought: "wot, no  'visualisations', & went back to RB?" Am I missing a trick here or is there a use other people are finding which I am not?
<Dangr_> I learned when you hold alt+middle click it is easier to resize windows. But I have a five button mouse. I'd like to change it from middle click to mouse+4 or mouse+5
<Dangr_> Any idea what menu this is under or where I can change the setting?
<Dangr_> Nevermind found it :P. Its under CompizConfig
<Red-Raven> hello.
<ddecator> hi Red-Raven
<Red-Raven> wow. haven't been here in forever. anyways, i need some help. i want to create a perfect copy of my HDD. I have ubuntu and windows on here. I want to make it so that i can boot off an external HDD, and it will start up the GRUB menu, and all my files etc. will be the same on each OS as they were on the internal. is there a good way to do this?
<ddecator> oh wow. i know there have been team members who have worked with backup tools and even helped write wiki pages on how to backup your system, but i'm not sure if any of that dealt with booting from the external. unfortunately i don't have any experience with that, so i'm not of much help
<Red-Raven> ok. i wonder if theres a way to just copy over each os seperatly and have the option to boot from one in the BIOS or something.
<charlie-tca> something like http://howtoforge.com/ghosting-the-machine
<ddecator> i'm pretty sure someone in my loco was trying to do the same thing, but he doesn't seem to be online right now so i can't ask if he managed to figure out how to do it
<Red-Raven> charlie-tca: yah, but will that copy both OS's over?
<aveilleux> ddecator, Red-Raven: Wouldn't just dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdX work?
<aveilleux> ddecator: Since that would copy the MBR as well
<ddecator> aveilleux: not sure
<ddecator> i'm not familiar with how these tools work
<charlie-tca> Red-Raven: I don't know. Might also want to look at clonezilla for linux, that copies the drive also
<Red-Raven> aveilleux: will that make it bootable? and i would still have to add windows 7 to the GRUB menu as well.
<ddecator> yah, the guy in my loco ran into trouble with getting grub to boot the external, that's what i'm not sure if he ever figured out
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: if Windows is in your GRUB menu now, it'll be in the GRUB menu on the target drive as well.
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Theoretically, as long as your machine is capable of booting to the external that should work. Be slow as hell though
<aveilleux> Since USB isn't as fast as a SATA bus
<Red-Raven> cool. so that command will make an exact copy of my whole HDD with files and everything?
<Red-Raven> true. but its more for quick backup/resotre purposes.
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: dd is a bit-level copy. Literally all the 0s and 1s on the drive will be copied verbatim onto the new drive.
<ddecator> that'll take a while...
<Red-Raven> it will probably take the rest of the day. or night,
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Just make sure the external drive is larger (or at least of equal size) to your internal. If it's smaller you'll just bork the filesystem and have to reformat the drive
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: How big is your internal drive?
<Red-Raven> it is twice the size. im good there.
<Red-Raven> internal is 250, external is 500.
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: 250 GB * 1024 = 256000 MB. USB 2.0 operates at a theoretical max speed of 40 MB/s, meaning it'll take 1.78 hours at a minimum. Most USB buses realistically top out at 10 MB/s, meaning it'll take around 7.1 hours. Longer if your bus or drive operates at a rate lower than 10 MB/s.
<aveilleux> Not even accounting for the read/write delay on the drives.
<Dangr_> Does anyone have issues with slow USB transfers? I've tried different USB hubs and still get a slow rate of about 1.5MB/s
<Red-Raven> ...wow. so i just realized something else: i made a backup on myy external of windows 7 already (i thought for some reason it hadn't worked.) all ther files are there, its just not bootable. any idea how to make that work?
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Not sure how well it'll work. Windows doesn't like booting off external drives very much.
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Putting GRUB on there would be a start.
<cbusby> hey all where is the desktop directory for ubuntu
<ddecator> in the home folder
<cbusby> im trying to view it in windows using diskinternals
<Red-Raven> well for now ill just backup all the files on each OS and make a win7 recovery disk. that way i can reinstall win7, put ubuntu on it again, and put all my files back on. it will take forever, but atleast it will all still be there.
<aveilleux> cbusby: /home/<username>/Desktop
<cbusby> except i encrypted it. so i cant view it at all right?
<aveilleux> cbusby: If you encrypted your /home directory, then no you can;t
<aveilleux> can't*
<cbusby> thanks you much aveilleux
<bioterror> with ecryptfs he can decrypt?
<bioterror> ecryptfs-mount-private
<aveilleux> bioterror: Not from Windows
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> windows uses samba, and computer must be on and he must be logged in
<aveilleux> bioterror: Windows doesn't use Samba, Ubuntu uses Samba to share to Windows machines and view Windows shares
<aveilleux> bioterror: And diskinternals isn't a share browser, it's for browsing non-Windows partitions on local drives
<bioterror> ahhh
<bioterror> true dat
<bioterror> I didnt notice that it was internal disk
<manubuntu> hello
<manubuntu> I just installed ubuntu 10.10 x64 and trying to get the compiz-fusion fire effect to work on newly opened windows, but the fire check box is not there
<manubuntu> I have also installed the extra-plugins pack, but still not there
<manubuntu> is there something else I need? Or is it just not there for x64 users?
<hakimsheriff> manubuntu, I suggest you wait a bit, I don't know the answer but someone who does will see what you asked and answer
<manubuntu> alright, i'll wait it out
<hakimsheriff> but don't just wait starring at this channel, go make your self a sandwitch or something and come back or do something in the mean time, It might take a while :(
<ddecator> i use 64-bit and i feel like it was there for me. one sec
<ddecator> manubuntu: it shows up for me under "Effects" as "Paint fire on the screen"
<ddecator> or are you talking about the windows burning when you close them?
<manubuntu> the windows burning on close
<manubuntu> I do have the paint fire effect
<ddecator> manubuntu: Effects > Animations > Close Animation (tab) > select one of the options at the top (which specifies when it's used) > Click "Edit" > Select the "Burn" effect
<ddecator> from there you can also adjust how fast the animation is
<manubuntu> I don't have burn. What is there is: curved flod, hori fold, dream, fade, glide1&2, magic lamp, sidekick, vacuum, wave, and zoom :/
<ddecator> did you turn on the animations add-on?
<manubuntu> if that is under Effects->Animations. then yes. If it is somewhere else, then no
<ddecator> it's under Effects, next to the Animations button
<manubuntu> just found that add on, one sec
<ddecator> that should give you more animations to choose from
<manubuntu> thanks man! I'm pretty blind sometimes
<ddecator> no problem :)
<jcollierdavis> i just started using icewm on my laptop and the screen seems really dim, how do i adjust the brightness?
<manubuntu> what is icewm?
<jcollierdavis> Ice Window Manager, an x window manager
<jcollierdavis> http://xwinman.org/icewm.php
<ddecator> i've never even heard of that, so i'm afraid i don't have an answer for you
<r4y> I got a question. How do I make an image openable as an icon open to the size I want it to open to?
<r4y> What kind of format should it be for that?
<r4y> I know that if right click a launcher and go to stretch icon I can change the size, but how can I make an imgae open as an icon to the size I want without doing that?
<r4y> image not imgae
<r4y> lol
<r4y> OK, I will leave this open to anyone who might come along with the answer I am looking for. Thank you.
<ddecator> i'm not entirely sure what it is you're trying to do...
<r4y> I think I can figure it out. I have an icon scheme downloaded I can test from.
<ddecator> good deal
<r4y> It doesn't seem to change so I guess there's nothing I can do for what I want. It goes to the default setting., O What, I think I should look at the image I am trying to resize.
<ddecator> what kind of image are you trying to resize and for what purpose? you just want to expand/shrink a normal picture and save it at the new size?
<r4y> It's a png that I saved from an image as an icon for the game Tong. I have Gimp but I am not sure what to do.
<r4y> I will find the imgae real quick
<ddecator> ah, so you want to use it as an icon?
<r4y> http://www.nongnu.org/tong/tong-title.png
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-02-13
<stampede_dude> hello
<urfr332g0> whts up.
<urfr332g0> whats
<stampede_dude> not much
<urfr332g0> cool
<stampede_dude> trying to get this IRC client working, looks like it does.
<urfr332g0> we see you that is for sure
<stampede_dude> alright, thanks.
<davkbod-ld> what does the "/n" referr to in ip-addresses?
<stampede_dude> give an example
<davkbod-ld> as in 192.168.0.0/16
<davkbod-ld> port?
<stampede_dude> that is a representation of the subnet mask i believe
<stampede_dude> no
<stampede_dude> hold on and i will find a site that can better explain
<stampede_dude> if it was a port it would be 192.168.0.8:16
<davkbod-ld> rr
<escott> davkbod-ld, /16 means that the last two blocks of digits dont matter
<holstein> yeah... : is for ports.. like 192.168.0.22:8080
<davkbod-ld> so the last octet is disregarded
<davkbod-ld> or last two octcts (da** this keyboard!)
<stampede_dude> means it has 255.255.0.0 subnet mask does it not?
<davkbod-ld> thx
<escott> davkbod-ld, yes. if this were a filter you would only match on the first two octets
<davkbod-ld> cul, thx...back to the other window...<grin>
<Culiforge> Is there anyone familiar with this.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/526321
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 526321 in plymouth "System does not booth with last plymouth. SAK needed to unlock it." [Undecided,Fix released]
<Culiforge> I seem to be having this problem and can't boot my 10.04 install
<Culiforge> or something similar
<holstein> Culiforge: have you tried an earlier kernel?
<Culiforge> holstein: how do I go about doing that.. I can't boot into the os
<Culiforge> holstein: with either normal or rescue mode from grub
<holstein> Culiforge: that would be in grub
<holstein> an older kernel
<holstein> if you dont have one, you dont have one
<Culiforge> holstein: nope, pretty sure I dont' have one.. it's not in the grub menu
<holstein> Culiforge: i keep a few around
<holstein> i keep the last one that worked, and the current one that is being updated
<Culiforge> holstein: outta luck then? I don't remember updating the kernel so it would have been whichever was most current when I installed about 2 months ago from ubuntu
<holstein> Culiforge: its an LTS... it gets updates
<holstein> i would boot with a live CD and scan and try and repair the disk
<holstein> its modular, so depending on what hardware that installation is configured to use, you can take the hard drive to another machine
<Culiforge> holstein: I can only assume the nvidia driver install messed it up somehow... I was just trying to take it one problem at a time
<Culiforge> holstein: at least get to a recovery startup..
<Culiforge> I've already backed up my home dir.. I may just reinstall..
<Culiforge> holstein: everyone here was very helpful with trying to get me straightened out after my nvidia installation... but to no avail. I installed 11.04 on another partition so I could get back to work
<philipballew> no need to reinstall
<philipballew> untill you try to repair
<Culiforge> philipballew: how so?
<philipballew> i would avoid reinstalling if you have a problem untill the system is compromised so a reinstall is the only way. you can also attempt to boot with a liveusb and fix from there
<philipballew> I wonder if chrooting into the machine from a live usb then installing a updated kernal ppa is possible
<holstein> yeah, at least you can learn from it too
<holstein> i mean, it cant get any more broken :)
<Culiforge> philipballew: holstein: I'm all for it if you wanna help me out
<Culiforge> holstein: oh yes It can
<holstein> well, i would do what i said first
<holstein> i would run some tests on the hard drive from a live CD.. then test the file system
<Culiforge> holstein: live cd and repair?
<holstein> Culiforge: yup
<Culiforge> holstein:  I've done that several times... clean as a whistle
<holstein> cool
<Culiforge> holstein: posted the boot script output and everyone had a look at it
<holstein> with just the one kernel, it can be something simple with it, and you are just locked out
<urfr332g0> Culiforge, you still have the script?
<Culiforge> holstein: well, the link I first posted is the error I get
<Culiforge> urfr332g0: just ran another.. was expecting someone to ask... :)   http://paste.ubuntu.com/839967/
<urfr332g0> Culiforge, which is the broken one by hd and partition?
<urfr332g0> and the latest install
<Culiforge> urfr332g0: sdb1 on the WD80
<urfr332g0> Culiforge, the broken one?
<Culiforge> urfr332g0: yes
<Culiforge> urfr332g0: I hope that's what you wanted to know
<Culiforge> urfr332g0: it's a 10.04 install
<urfr332g0> yeah you have run a updte-grub from the latest install and have that HD as first in the bios
<urfr332g0> update-grub*
<Culiforge> urfr332g0: "that HD" as in the os I'm currently running or the broken one?
<urfr332g0> Culiforge, the latest install
<holstein> yeah, tahts a good idea. cant hurt
<urfr332g0> you said you had a new install to get back to work.
<Culiforge> urfr332g0: that's been done recently as well
<holstein> thats*
<Culiforge> urfr332g0: yes, I'm currently in 11.10
<Culiforge> urfr332g0: 11.10 first in the grub menu
<urfr332g0> Culiforge, is that HD first in the bios though you have 3 hd's with grub bootloaders in their mbr's
<urfr332g0> also what happens if you chhose the broken one from the grub menu?
<urfr332g0> choose
<Culiforge> urfr332g0: hrmmm, I'd have to drop out and check... choose broken one... hangs with a pid error and I get a "loading , please wait" msg.
<urfr332g0> Culiforge, personally I would make sure your booting the HD that is the 11.10, and then boot to that and run a suddo updte-gerub and see if the broken boots.
<urfr332g0> sudo update-grub  opps sorry
<Culiforge> urfr332g0: ok, I'll try that.. bbiab
<urfr332g0> Culiforge, you could also try a supergrub disc and see if it gets you into the broken one.
<Culiforge> urfr332g0: ok, I'll try that as well
<urfr332g0> holstein, quite the conundrum for sure. :)
<urfr332g0> I just have some basic tools in this situation.
<Culiforge> urfr332g0: updating grub...
<Culiforge> back out
<Culiforge> urfr332g0: same old same old on the grub update... now I'm getting error: ata time out.. .. disk problems?
<urfr332g0> Culiforge, could it be a broken disc?
<urfr332g0> Culiforge, not sure beyond just checking all the regular boot stuff really
<urfr332g0> as you did
<Culiforge> urfr332g0: how can I be currently running 11.10 from a broken disk?...
<urfr332g0> Culiforge, I thought you meant the broken OS choice gave you errors.
<urfr332g0> the sdc is the 11.04 the sdb is the broken sdc would be first in the bios if tat is what you did.
<Culiforge> urfr332g0: yes, the broken 10.04 gives some pid error to do with plymouth
<Culiforge> sdc is first in bios
<urfr332g0> Culiforge, beyond me have you tried a nomodeset in the sdb1 kernel?
<Culiforge> urfr332g0: yes I have
<urfr332g0> Culiforge, not sure beyond that the other user holstein is much more exsperienced I just saw the bootscript refrence and was interested.
<Culiforge> urfr332g0: thanks for the assist tho
<urfr332g0> soory if I interrupted. ;(
<Culiforge> bbiab, gonna try supergrubdisk
<urfr332g0> Culiforge, usually it is just for broken boots it sounds like your getting in.
<Nu-Newbie> Hi. Can someone tell me where to learn to be as secure in Ubuntu as "possible"?
<Nu-Newbie> Hello?
<s-fox> Hello.
<raju> s-fox:  heya , howz the day ?
<s-fox> Pretty busy, what about you raju  ?
<raju> s-fox:  not yet started but work is there (in forums )
<raju> :P
<duanedesign> 'lo you two
<s-fox> o/
<ayhan> leave
<chorgox> good night everyone
<chorgox> I been using ubuntu remix 10.04 on my netbook and after a while I swap to ubuntu 11.04 and now Im not sure wich one would give me better performance or better battery life? what is your opinion ?
<chorgox> I think that ubuntu 11.04 seems a bit slower but i get better battery life?
<Unit193> Should be using 11.10 rather than 11.04
<chorgox> good point, but in older slower machines is not better to use older versions ?
<Unit193> I think they worked on battery stuff, but Unity isn't as light.
<Unit193> In that case, you can use either Xubuntu, Lubuntu, or maybe Kubuntu. Not as good to stay on releases between LTS's when there's a newer one, IMO.
<chorgox> yeah, by the time i used 11.04 I was on Lubuntu, however I remeber 10.04 to perform better (or is just that i can't remeber)
<Unit193> The core is the same, so it could be the core being slower.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-02-14
<unixnad> Hi community! I'm a new one :)
<pleia2> unixnad: welcome :) this is our support channel, if you're looking to chat with other team members you can join #ubuntu-beginners-team
<unixnad> I'll join there too.. Thnx
<unixnad> Hi I use ubuntu 10.04 x64 . Is it good idea to use applications ubuntu software center to install adobe flash player... ?
<unixnad> shall i get x64 support this way?
<holstein> unixnad: you can try it.. i usually suggest trying chrome with its installed flash..
<holstein> i have 10.04 64bit with the flash from the repos on my production machine
<unixnad> defaulty but i use sync settings in mozilla so its my favorite browser
<unixnad> i mean i wanna use firefox
<holstein> unixnad: sure.. try it and see how it works you you :)
<holstein> if you have troubles, try chrome as a troubleshooting step
<unixnad> i downloaded file from flash player's site to install and couldn't managed :)
<unixnad> I installed from software center but Youtube videos seems starts slowly..
<holstein> unixnad: maybe you can install chrome as a troubleshooting step.. or a firefox PPA
<unixnad> what is firefox PPA?
<holstein> unixnad: to get the updated version of firefox
<unixnad> ok
<unixnad> do i have to remove firefox then? or http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/14 is this link shows complete process
<holstein> unixnad: you update the sources with the PPA, then upgrade FF
<unixnad> ok sorry again how do i update sources ?
<unixnad> (completely noob at all)
<holstein> unixnad: if flash works, i wouldnt bother.. if you say is "starts slow"... flash is just not all that great
<unixnad> :)
<holstein> unixnad: at this linke http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/14, you can see some commands...
<unixnad> ok i will do that then..
<holstein> 3 sudo commands.. thos will upgrade FF
<unixnad> thnx
<holstein> OR, you can try chrome... thats easier for you to "recover" from
<Unit193> holstein: That's not needed for natty and newer
<holstein> Unit193: 10.04 64bit
<holstein> Unit193: you have a 64bit install? i have 2 now
<Unit193> ubot2`: info firefox lucid
<ubot2`> Unit193: firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.12+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 11069 kB, installed size 29904 kB
<Unit193> Wird, I was sure they'd updated it. I do not have any 64bit
<Unit193> holstein: Wait, do you have a lucid box you can get the version from?
<holstein> Unit193: no running handily :/
<Unit193> After checking ubot2` I checked ubottu.
<casb> hello
<casb> just to make sure i am on #ubuntu-beginners righ?
<ashickur-noor> Yap
<ashickur-noor> Just ask Q
<casb> thanx
<casb> ok here goes
<casb> bare with me because i have been using linux for less than a day
<casb> i installed 'tiger' package
<casb> ist some sort of security analysis thing
<casb> (i did it for absolutely no good reason)
<casb> so after running it
<casb> i uninstalled it with the //purge opt
<casb> but i later realized that it came with other packages as well
<casb> pe: jack , chkrootkit, e4, procmail, sendmail, sensible, man-db , sensible mda ... and perhaps a few more
<Unit193> sudo apt-get autoremove   you can also use --purge with that.
<casb> now i sort of imagine that i can go to synaptics pm and un click all/most of these
<casb> well i didnt know about that
<casb> so avtoremova vill also remove al the pckges the app brought allong ?
<casb> (sorry for my spelling)
<Unit193> Should, yes.
<casb> anyhow the thing is as i am pretty sure about jack and shkrotkit i am not sure about sendmail , procmail ..
<casb> thanks :) will come  in handy nex time i install something :)
<geirha> you mean john and chkrootkit :P
<casb> ofcourse
<casb> :)
<casb> (lackofsleep)
<casb> what about all this mail connected stuff ?
<casb> was it there before ?
<casb> i definetively dont think i need it ..?
<casb> but is it like some sort of dependencies like in ms ?
<casb> or can i just look at the dpkg.log and remove all the pckges installed at that time ?
<casb> with tiger ..
<geirha> apt-cache depends tiger   shows some packages like that, yes.
<casb> (after i installed i also read that installation is not required, adleast not for what i used it :S..suits me right)
<casb> umm.. dont understand apt-cache , sorrz
<casb> y
<casb> y*
<casb> does the default distro come with snedmail installed ?
<casb> sendmail
<casb> (!) :)
<casb> i really have no idea what to do in this case im pretty sure my computer wount go boom if i just leave it as it is
<casb> but i feel i should do something about it ..
<casb> i now know what apt/cache depends is ..
<casb> :)
<casb> but still have no idea if i can remove sendmail, sensible mda, sendmail bin/cf/base , procmail, m4
<casb> is there a way to see if thise packages ware installed prior to the tiger install ?
<casb> come on geirha give me something to go on here ..i have googled on it
<Unit193> Did you try   sudo apt-get autoremove   ?
<casb> can it be done after i allready did it with the other command ?
<casb> trzing
<casb> trying
<casb> :)
<casb> thank You muchas
<casb> Package tiger is not installed, so not removed
<casb> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<casb>   chkrootkit john john-data sendmail sensible-mda
<casb> i did not know it can be done for the past
<casb> haha awsome
<casb> im sure this all looks wery stupid to all of you but im gratefull
<casb> thanks
<urfr332g0> nah, enjoy ubuntu. :)
<Unit193> !es
<ubot2`> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<casb> will do
<urfr332g0> no habla espanol
<casb> dont be mad if i pop around in the next year or two ,)
<Unit193> Not sure if you'd feel better with Spanish next time, but either one should be able to help you.
<casb> nono im from slovenia
<Unit193> (Here or there)
<urfr332g0> casb, stop by and sit a spell.
<casb> i mislead you with ''muchas
<casb> googeling 'sit a spell' :)
<urfr332g0> casb, us southern colloquial
<casb> duh .. thats too much phrases to google ,p
<urfr332g0> relax pull up a chair basically
<casb> (and i keep preccing ctrl+c :D)
<casb> which apperantly doesnt work on bx
<casb> i have to get a more uptodate client for this irc thingy
<urfr332g0> casb, what are you using?
<casb> lol
<casb> bitchX
<urfr332g0> casb, some like irrc a cli, I use xchat
<casb> jup i was stumbled upon it just earlyer
<casb> or maybe ill just try and stick with this thingy
<casb> maybe ill get ussed to al the /window channel #****** 1 10
<casb> the thing is when i run .. umm quassel ()default it somehow didnt give me the nicknames in the chanel
<Unit193> Irssi and weechat are others
<urfr332g0> Unit193, thanks I had the name wrong. :)
<casb> i think ill go with weechat
<casb> 8) ubercool
<casb> heh
<casb> anyhow my next tackle is to get photoshop on wine since its my bread
<casb> and iwe been reading some stuff on it but its all sort of 2008 till 2010 so im guessing its got easyer now
<casb> and ill try to manage without u guys
<Unit193> !appdb
<ubot2`> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<casb> :)
<casb> hmm
<casb> can i ask you one more thing
<casb> for example im installing weechat and ofcourse it want some librarys i imagine with it
<Unit193> I suppose it may.
<casb> so if i later install a bunch off apps that use those same ones and after lets say a zear decide to do the avtoremove ..what happens ?
<Unit193> They don't get uninstalled.
<casb> one year later*
<casb> wow.. this linux is so smart :)
<s-fox> Hello.
<casb> balance
<lukjad007> Hey guys. I tried up date my system to 11.04 and got the error: error: symbol not found: 'grub_env_export' ubuntu
<lukjad007> I figured out it's a grub issue
<lukjad007> I'm currently in the Live CD
<lukjad007> Would creating a new partition table fix grub?
<lukjad007> bodhizazen: ^
<bodhizazen> I doubt it lukjad
<lukjad007> Hm
<lukjad007> Okay
<lukjad007> brb
<bodhizazen> lukjad007: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742655
<lukjad007> bodhizazen: k, checking
<bodhizazen> lukjad007: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10424577&postcount=8
<bodhizazen> probably a better set of instructions ^^
<lukjad007> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<lukjad007> eerrr
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-02-15
<zxcasd> hi all, how do I setup VNC to handle multiple users connected at the same time?
<Spearoth> Mornin'
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello!
<Spearoth> I'm searching for help installing ispcp on a web server. Went to ispcp-channel before, but its quiet there
<Spearoth> Any suggestions where to go?
<mlearnest> Does anyone have recommendations for good reference books for those that are exploring Ubuntu for the first time?
<JoseeAntonioR> mlearnest: www.ubuntuguide.org
<anshul215> hi
<anshul215> hii
<benonsoftware> Hello anshul215
<anshul215> i am using this first time
<philipballew> anshul215, hows that workin out
<anshul215> just trying to learn how it works
<anshul215> i am unable to connect with empathy
<philipballew> what are you using then anshul215
<anshul215> i am using webchat.freenode.net
<k2s> I have USB headset and would like to make Skype ring on all devices, but use only headset for call. At this moment I have to change sound settings before/after call. thx
<anshul215> quit
<fr33r1d3> Hello World!
<windipity>  /join #cs399group4
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-02-16
<bobweaver> Hi there I am a server and can not connect to it via ssh I have opened the ports in my firewall and also in my routers firewall and I still can not connect any idea of what I might be doing wrong ?>
<bobweaver> ummm.. looks like only a little bit of that showed up
<bobweaver> Hi there I am a server and can not connect to it via ssh I have opened the ports in my firewall and also in my routers firewall and I still can not connect any idea of what I might be doing wrong ?>
<bobweaver> there we go sorry about that
<pleia2> do you get an error, or does it time out, or..?
<bobweaver> time out
<pleia2> try: ssh -v user@address
<pleia2> the -v will give you verbose output to see what's going on
<bobweaver> thanks !
<bobweaver> I am re-installing now got a busy box
<bobweaver> when I tried to start it up
<bobweaver> pleia2,  when I enter the  ssh -p <port number>  -v   <uname>@                  <-  then can I use the username and my reouters dns ?
<bobweaver> sorry hostname and routers dns name
<pleia2> depends on your setup
<bobweaver> could you help me make this public
<bobweaver> ?
<pleia2> can you ping it via the host and dns name?
<bobweaver> I am local right now
<bobweaver> + I am installing
<bobweaver> well setting up partitions
<pleia2> I'm actually at work at the moment, I can answer quick questions but I can't really help you completely configure something right now
<bobweaver> ok thanks for the honest answer
<eclipse_11> hello, I have my TV hooked up to my computer via HDMI and the sound was working initially with two monitors then it stopped after i restarted my computer and now i cannot get the sound to play through my tv, can anyone help? I am using the mobo outs with a Z68 and i7
<absolutionx> Quick question but is there a way to incorporate gnome2 into 11.10 instead of 3?
<holstein> absolutionx: not easily
<holstein> i say, try XFCE... mate.. cinammon.. in that order
<holstein> xubuntu = ubuntu + XFCE
<absolutionx> Thanks for the input holstein. Another question more along the lines of repos. Is it possible to have ubuntu 11.04 use the 11.10 repos? Or is it not backwards-compatible?
<holstein> well, not really
<holstein> most stuff is just in both
<holstein> just different versions
<holstein> you wouldnt want to use them like that
<absolutionx> I was trying to figure out how to get the latest versions of different software through apt
<absolutionx> PPA's have been useful
<holstein> ppa's are the way to go... or build them yourself
<absolutionx> Pretty much that involves downloading the source -> sudo make -> sudo make install?
<Unit193> Depends on tha package.
<Unit193> You'll also need any dev libs.
<holstein> then you are on your own though
<Unit193> Yep, readmes and wikis.
<akarsh> i wanted to start off with contributing to open source development. since i am a active user of ubuntu i thought Ubuntu itself will be a good place to start. i wanted some advice on where to start. i have gone through many sites on ubuntu websites for beginning development. but i need some solid idea where i can take off. i would like to work on coding.
<lukjad> To run a command every time the PC starts in Ubuntu 11.10, where is that option? I vaguely remember it in older versions but I can't seem to find it in 11.10
<holstein> lukjad: can you find startup? or sessions? or startup sessions?
<lukjad> Not in System settings
<holstein> this is unity?.. try just typing that in somwhere as a search... im trying to load up unity i VM
<lukjad> holstein No, I am using GNOME
<lukjad> Can't stand unity
<holstein> you can try http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=263528
<holstein> http://linuxandfriends.com/2011/06/01/how-to-add-startup-programs-in-gnome-3/
<holstein> lukjad: open a terminal and try running.. "gnome-session-properties" ...this might be a GUI for it
<lukjad> Thanks holstein !
<holstein> lukjad: gnome-session-properties is there?
<lukjad> holstein It is, and I've added it.
<lukjad> Thank you!
<holstein> lukjad: i'll make a note of that.. that makes life a little easier :)
<lukjad> Indeed
<lukjad> holstein Though, be forewarned I installed GNOME
<lukjad> So, I don't know about generic ubuntu
<pointydrip> Hello I have an alsa problem, sound is not working certain applications (firefox, chrome, jukebox)
<holstein> lukjad: i dont use gnome3 either, but i want to be educated about how to provide support for it
<pointydrip> Sound is working for gnome, but nothing else...can anyone help?
<holstein> pointydrip: is this something that broke? if so how? or is this a fresh install?... do you see your sound device in the terminal if you run lspci? or aplay -l ?
<pointydrip> holstein - this is what I did (in order):
<pointydrip> Had a problem with audacity (resolved), uninstalled reinstalled different versions of audacity, uninstalled/reinstalled jack, ardour and hydrogen, found an external work around for audacity bug, recorded a bunch of stuff last night...was listenting to youtube/grooveshark no problem, turn on the computer this morning and firefox, chrome and jukebox = no sound, but there is sound from gnome (button and whatnot)
<pointydrip> audacity also still works normally
<holstein> i would *not* expect the pulse to JACK stuff to be stable yet. if you are running JACK, i would stop it
<holstein> you dont *need* jack for what you are doing anyways
<pointydrip> jack is not in the picture...
<holstein> pointydrip: cool.. you just mentioned reinstalling it, and that can kill pulse, and do funky stuff right now
<holstein> i install pavucontrol
<holstein> i would sudo apt-get install pavucontrol, and reference it, and open alsamixer and check to make sure all is as it should be (and trust no labels)
<pointydrip> okay processing...
<holstein> depending on how you have H2 configured, for example, it ill try and start JACK when you launch it
<pointydrip> jack works fine on alsa...just non-audio apps without anything else running
<pointydrip> going for a reboot...
<holstein> sure.. im just saying... you try and launch H2 without JACK running, and if its configured to use JACK, it will try and start JACK
<holstein> then, you have pulse suspended or broken or crashed maybe in some way
<holstein> i personally dont use my audio production machine that way... i dont use it for web/pulseaudio
<holstein> not that you shouldnt as well... im just stating how challenging it can be, and what i see as possible issues
<pointydrip> found the problem, but not the solution: I realized I had my usb mic plugged in (blue yeti) unplugged reboot= everything works fine...except when I plug it in hot it kills sound for apps again AND the mic does not work in audacity, reboot with plugged in mic works, but no sound, reboot unplugged apps have sound again
<pointydrip> I did not have this problem before, I could plug/unplug hot and it would not affect anything
<holstein> i would use pavucontrol to choose what does what on what devices
<pointydrip> yep... that did it, for some reason it had the mic as analog device
<pointydrip> FYI: the usb mic does not show up as an input device in the puvacontrol when selected as a digital duplex device in the configuration (as the blue yeti is a duplex device), however it still shows up in output and everything functions normally under this setting no matter what it says...
<pointydrip> thanks for the help...again
<trailblazerz11> Hi i am currently on wubi and need more space. Would migrating to a partition be the best solution?
<stlsaint> trailblazerz11: no, the best solution would be to install
<stlsaint> trailblazerz11: trying to use fstab or manually mount a drive for long time use is very unstable
<Unit193> Wubi isn't very easy to support, and it's not the best option.
<trailblazerz11> Yes. I am trying to not use wubi. So create a partition and install ubuntu fresh on it? Then move my wubi files
<trailblazerz11> Correct?
<stlsaint> trailblazerz11: im not sure how to safely move wubi files over to a actual install
<phillw> trailblazerz11: have a read of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519354
<trailblazerz11> Yeah ive been following tjat
<trailblazerz11> But gparted isnt letting me expand my extension partition
<stlsaint> be back later
<trailblazerz11> From ubuntu can i make a partition ext4?
<Unit193> You can reformat a non-active partition using gparted, yes.
<trailblazerz11> Gparted erros when i select ext4 was wondering if i could do it from terminal
<holstein> trailblazerz11: what error?
<trailblazerz11> Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while creating root dir
<holstein> i would want to test that hard drive
<trailblazerz11> It created the swap partition fine.
<trailblazerz11> Would the following code be correct' sudo mkfs.ext4 -j -O extent -L backupdisk /dev/sdc1'
<holstein> it?
<holstein> gparted?...
<trailblazerz11> Yes
<holstein> trailblazerz11: i would test that drive... gparted has *never* failed to format an unmounted partition or drive for me
<holstein> try the CLI though.. just be sure you got the path correct
<Unit193> Have had better luck live though.
<trailblazerz11> Mk. After attempting ex54  becomes
<holstein> yup... i almost never use it otherwise.. i'll use it on a USB stick or something.. otherwise, i just use a LIVE CD
<trailblazerz11> Unrecognizable . Which gparts can format but not make ext4
<trailblazerz11> Yeah  using live usb
<holstein> trailblazerz11: you can format as ext2 ?
<trailblazerz11> Didnt try. Should i?
<holstein> trailblazerz11: you say "gparts can format but not make ext4"
<holstein> im trying to decide what that means to me... does that mean you can format as some other type?
<holstein> anyways, if you havent tested the drive, i would... it wont hurt anything, and it shouldnt take much over an hour or so
<trailblazerz11> Opps i meant gparts can delete the unrecognizble partition
<holstein> trailblazerz11: what unrecognizable partition?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-02-17
<trailblazerz11> The one left behind attempting ext4
<trailblazerz11> Im trying that code from before now.
<trailblazerz11> It seemed to work.
<trailblazerz11> Never mind... i think it did the same thing gparted did created unknown partition. After awhile i can hear my hard drive getting unmounted/turn off
<trailblazerz11> No go for ext2. Yeah i ll get my hard drive checked.
<trailblazerz11> Holstein how should i test the drive?
<tk_> hey wsup everybody
<escott> trailblazerz11, the disk-utility gui will give you smart status you could also use smartctl
<trailblazerz11> Thanks
<tk_> do anybody in here use fedora?
<Unit193> tk_: This is #ubuntu-beginners, that said, a few might.
<tk_> thank you
<trailblazerz11> Smart ctl passed..
<ashickur-noor> -Invalid-entry-length-0-DMI-table-is-broken-Stop
<ashickur-noor> How to solve this problem?
<Unit193> !details | ashickur-noor
<ubot2`> ashickur-noor: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ashickur-noor> I was fool
<ashickur-noor> It is a pc name
<ashickur-noor> I just see it
<ashickur-noor> :P
<ashickur-noor> How it is going ther?
<goddard> has anyone gotten the zenbook?
<Unit193> Heard about it though.
<goddard> thinkin about gettin it
<goddard> but its gotta run ubuntu
<goddard> i know ubuntu's hibernate has been bad on my other laptop
<Unit193> goddard: Due to the wiki system being a royal pain..... Here you go https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbook
<david_> Hi all, I just got a hp laptop. it comes with windows 7 . I want to set up ubuntu 11.10 alongside it. So, I run the wubi.exe ubuntu installer for windows, click on "demo and full installation", select "reboot now" but when it reboots, it doesn't offer the opportunity to start in ubuntu. it's as though nothing happens but when i try to redo it, it says the program already exists and must be deleted first. It does not app
<david_> ear in the programs list. Any ideas?
<fr33r1d3> david_ Do it with the Ubuntu live-cd. Then you can make a separate partition on you hd for Ubuntu, and dualboot to Ubuntu or Win7. It usually is the best way to go.
<david_> ok, what's the best way to make a live disk? do you have a download link maybe?
<Unit193> !download
<ubot2`> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<david_> ok, the laptop has a 64 bit OS with an Intel processor so would i choose 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD option/
<david_> and would that link make a live cd?
<fr33r1d3> david_: You can download an ISO-file there, which you make make into a live-cd with your favourite cd burning app.
<david_> ok, the laptop has a 64 bit OS with an Intel processor so would i choose 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD option from releases.ubuntu.com. I have already downloaded the i386, 32bit...would that do or....?
<fr33r1d3> If you have a 64 bit processor, download the 64 bit...
<david_> OK, great, so downloaded 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD, now to make a LIVE CD....how do i do that?
<david_> say with xfburn...i just burn the image?
<duanedesign> their is a good wiki page for burning an iso
<duanedesign> david_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<david_> thanks duane but do i do anything different for making a live cd?
<david_> sorry found it
<duanedesign> david_: just follow the steps in the wiki page and use the slowest burn speed available
<milhomes> hi
<chorgox> afternoon
<chorgox> i like this IRC client (x-chat) im using more than the web one , however i found really annoying the messages of "xx has joines .. " and bla bla bla
<chorgox> there is any way to avoid that junk and only see the real people talking ?
<Unit193> !quietxchat
<ubot2`> To disable joins and parts from being displayed in all future channels you join, type /set irc_conf_mode 1 . To apply this setting to all current channels, type /gui apply. To disable the prints for only certain channels, right click on the channel tab and click Settings -> Hide Join/Part Messages
<chorgox> great ubot2 amazing stuff!!!
<Unit193> I generally like it on so I can see if the person I am talking to/helping left.
<chorgox> i get your point and is very nice from you,
<chorgox> however for a noob lurker that wnat to "learn some stuff" is good to skim conversations
<Unit193> chorgox: Oh yeah, just saying a reason for the other side, I've thought about disabling them as well.
<chorgox> i used the [right click option] that ubot2 mention , however you say somenthing about [!quietxchat] should be /!quietxchat ??
<Unit193> ubot2`: is a bot
<ubot2`> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<Unit193> I was hitting a trigger to get it to say that.
<chorgox> lol askin to bot how to silence them .. lol
<chorgox> that is what  call AI no the bloody "clippy"
<Geothst> I'm having trouble getting to the CLI screen (just a black screen with a command prompt). When I hit the hotkey, my screen just shows random glitchy colors.
<Geothst> It's on a TV so I am guessing it has something to do with the resolution, but I have no idea how to fix it.
<TK_> I am a beginner to ubuntu, what is some of the things that I should learn first
<TK_> what are the basic commands
<Geothst> That's a pretty vague question.
<Geothst> Is there something in particular you're trying to do?
<philipballew> TK_, basic comands to do what?
<TK_> I am just trying to better my skills up in linux. I have a interview coming up tuesday, and I am just trying to get good at some commands
<TK_> I understand the LS command
<Geothst> What kind of interview?
<TK_> linux hardware tester
<TK_> the qualifications are to know the commands
<TK_> they said you dont have to be great at it, but they want to be able to see that I understand the commands
<philipballew> are you booted into linux now?
<TK_> yes. I have 3 laptops running, and i have ubuntu running on one and fedora running on the other
<Unit193> The `man` command is very helpful, and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal may be of some use.
<TK_> I didnt permantly install it yet, I wanted to understand it better
<TK_> Thank you Unit193
<TK_> these are what they want me to know.
<TK_> Linux - Install and navigate (workstation is Linux based)
<TK_> Hardware literate, able to read schematics, pick bug points and solder.
<TK_> Have basic electronics background, know hardware.
<TK_> Hands on debug skills on server. (Help desk(phone) does NOT cut it.)
<Geothst> Could someone tell me why this happens https://plus.google.com/u/0/109243959957715423489/posts/CpwkQ9RjGv8 when I push ctrl+alt+f11?
<chorgox> unit193 , is man just a different way to have some help on the command or i missing somenthing ?
<Unit193> Try  man nano  in the terminal.
<TK_> how do I make my laptop wireless while running ubuntu
<chorgox> good stuff , i was a bit lost to get out f the manual (ctrl c ) was not working  :S
<geirha> Just q
<chorgox> here is my 2 cents TK_ (from a ultra n00b ) either work out of the box or you would find a long explanation
<chorgox> however ALWYAS there is a way  lol
<TK_> lol, ok thank you. I guess I will just use my ethernet cord
<Geothst> How do I set up a text-based login? I don't want to uninstall my DE entirely. I can't find any guides on this. And for some reason whenever I hit ctrl+alt+f11, this happens: http://goo.gl/3vnhj
<chorgox> maybe is already working !!
<Unit193> Take out a 1 from that.
<geirha> less is the command the man command uses to display the manual. The most important keypresses you need to know for less is  'q' to quit, '/foo' to search for "foo", and 'n' to repeat the previous search to find the next hit.
<TK_> chorgox_ it wont work wireless, but if i use my ethernet cord then the internet will work
<chorgox> are you running ubuntu / linux in a virtual box or somenthingh ?
<geirha> and of course, up/down and page up/down to go up and down
<Geothst> me? no.
<TK_> no, I havent even permantly installed ubuntu yet. I am just trying it
<chorgox> thanks geirha, i find my way out but i was tempted to close the terminal lol
<TK_> I am a beginner, so Im not to fond of the virtual box
<chorgox> so how are you "running" ubuntu cd? usb ?
<stlsaint> TK_: hello
<TK_> stlsaint_hey wsup man
<TK_> chorgox_yes im running the cd
<TK_> chorgox_when I get better at linux, I will install it for good
<chorgox> im not near to mediocre but im happy to use it lol however don't think of installing for good and say good by to xp
<geirha> chorgox: :) oh and 'h' for help, which shows you the keypresses. I should probably have mentioned that one first ^^
<chorgox> you can do dual boot and have the best of both worlds
<chorgox> however you may find yourself  using ubuntu more than xp/vista/w7
<TK_> chorgox_I heard about dual booting, but I dont really know how to do that yet. I would love to have windows 7,and ubuntu all on one laptop vs me having 2 laptops going at the same time
<TK_> chorgox_why is that?
<TK_> is linux that better than the rest of them
<chorgox> true to be told,  i find my computer work much better on ubuntu
<chorgox> if you uyse you pc for gamming maybe is worth win7
<chorgox> but for normal use linux would perform better
<chorgox> i mean most of what we do is in a browser nowadeys
<TK_> I dont use my laptop for games
<TK_> I use it for normal use, browsing things,facebook, etc
<TK_> I know most companies use linux, so I am trying to convert over
<chorgox> i would suggest to try the dual boot thinghy would be the best way to learn (me thinks)
<TK_> is your machine dual boot
<TK_> ?
<chorgox> let say my netbook, comes with xp i still have it , for eventualy running somenthingh that need to work in windows
<chorgox> 99 times of 100 i use ubuntu
<chorgox> well puppy but , does not matter
<TK_> do you do alot of things in the terminal, with the commands
<chorgox> puppy is like another distro but is linux anyways
<chorgox> no
<chorgox> lol
<TK_> lol
<chorgox> i do webbrowser / skype / chat / and somenthimes notepad or somenthing like that
<TK_> I thought the whole purpose of using linux, is to learn the commands
<TK_> I mean, is to use the commands
<chorgox> to me the whole purpose of using linus is to have a pc that does not sucks
<chorgox> lol
<TK_> lol ok, i understand that
<TK_> I heard everything is free also with linux, so thats a great thing over windows
<TK_> I just want to know as much linux,commands,etc for this interview thats coming up next tuesday
<chorgox> let say that most of it is free no everything
<TK_> OOOO, really
<TK_> I thought everything was free,from what i heard
<chorgox> did you ever used the terminal in windows ?
<TK_> no
<chorgox> i mean there is one you know that
<TK_> yes
<chorgox> well with linux is pretty much the same
<chorgox> you are not going to use if you don't want
<Geothst> What is the difference between ctrl+alt+f1-f6 and ctrl+alt+f11?
<TK_> I am very familiar with LS,PWD
<stlsaint> TK_: have you installed ubuntu yet?
<TK_> stlsaint_not permantly, but I have it up and running right now
<chorgox> lol i will say getting familiar with commands is somenthingh that would come with time
<Geothst> Yeah. If you just use it for a few months you will learn a lot.
<chorgox> i will say you will only learn commands if you need to use them
<TK_> chorgox_ yea I think you right, its kind of cool how sudo-aptget command is cool
<chorgox> let say, you can use cd / ls / or you can use a file manager right ?
<geirha> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide is a good guide for learning bash, the default login shell in Ubuntu (and on most other linux distributions as well).
<TK_> its easy to install certain things,from what I read, and from what I seen on the youtube videos
<chorgox> so in fact everithingh you do using programs can be done with  command line
<chorgox> but sometimes is better to use programs
<TK_> I dont kno what the file manager is, but i know what the other 2 is
<chorgox> well explorer en windows
<chorgox> where you look at the folders and stuff
<TK_> yes I heard. I was hearing that if you use sudo wrong, you can tear your machine up
<chorgox> lol
<TK_> ooooooo, ok, I got you
<TK_> my bad
<geirha> nautilus in ubuntu (though unlike windows, you can replace it with another one if you like)
<chorgox> the good thingh of linux as geirha pointed
<stlsaint> TK_: wubi is not something i suggest for a long term solution to running linux
<chorgox> is that you can "build" you own set of tools
<chorgox> so if you not happy with the explorer you install another
<TK_> stlsaint_what is wubi
<chorgox> if you not happy with "start" button to launch programsd you can use another, an so on
<TK_> chorgox_ o really, thats so good information
<stlsaint> TK_: something you need to know about. It is a method of installing linux without actually dual booting
<chorgox> follow what stlsaint says and try to install wubi
<geirha> You can get by just fine without using bash or another commandline shell, but knowing how to use one is very useful.
<chorgox> is aeasy way to install ubuntu in your HDD
<stlsaint> geirha: aye but TK_ as a interview that will require him to be knowledgeable with cli
<TK_> stlsaint_if I install it the way you just said, wouldnt I erase my original OS
<stlsaint> no
<geirha> Then I'd start with learning bash, then get aquainted with commands commonly available on linux systems.
<TK_> Im not fo familar with bash yet
<stlsaint> geirha: aye that is what i have referred him to before
<chorgox> you can't really learn many commands in 4 days but at least you can install ubuntu and mess around and in 4 days if they sit you on front of a pc with linux at least you dont look afraid
<TK_> 'I only know the basic commands
<chorgox> lol
<stlsaint> TK_: the only way you will erase your windows is if you tell your system to
<geirha> just stear clear of the bash guides at tldp.org
<TK_> I been doing linux for about a month now, or a lil less
<TK_> stlsaint, so using wubi is the first thing I should do?
<chorgox> TK_ remeber at the moment you have the idea of is either linux or windows .. that was on the past, today you can have both running without a problem
<stlsaint> geirha: lol that site still up and kicking ?
<geirha> unfortunately, yes :)
<TK_> geirha_ I will start trying to learn bash, I seen a little bit of information on bash
<chorgox> yeah wubi would install linux in your HDD without problem and when you are tired you delet that
<geirha> TK_: Be aware that most information you find about bash on google is crap.
<geirha> Sticking with the links in the /topic of #bash is the safest.
<TK_> I need to install wubi then, wubi is my best bet from yall opinion
<chorgox> i think this is quite simple of how to install http://www.groovypost.com/howto/howto/install-ubuntu-using-wubi-walkthrough-guide/
<TK_> geirha_ is that tldp.org some good information about bash?
<TK_> I am about to install wubi on my other laptop
<TK_> how would I go about deleting it when im tired of it?
<stlsaint> TK_: no dont use that site. Its latest info on bash is last updated in 2008
<TK_> ok
<Geothst> Could someone help me find a howto for making a text-based login?
<TK_> I was just about to install it too. Thanks stlsaint_
<geirha> There's a reason we don't have the tldp.org guides in the topic of the #bash channel :)
<TK_> geirha_if bash is some good information to know, then I will learn about it
<TK_> I dont want to understand the crap part tho. I want to understand the part you are telling me about
<geirha> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<stlsaint> TK_: IMO there isnt much crap to bash
<TK_> is bash a command
<TK_> like would I go into the terminal and type bash
<geirha> The bot in #bash: <greybot> The overwhelming majority of bash scripts, code, tutorials, and guides on the Internet are crap. Sturgeon was an optimist.
<geirha> TK_: When you open a terminal, it will by default run bash inside the terminal
<geirha> The username@hostname:~$  you see is the bash prompt
<TK_> good example there
<TK_> i lost for a while on bash
<TK_> ok, thank you all
<TK_> I have to go, I will be back later on, i ahve to make some runs
<chorgox> good luck
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-02-18
<lmthatguy> Hi im in need some help. Can anyone assist me?
<lmthatguy> when i try to execute ./nvflash, nothing happens
<lmthatguy> keeps saying no such file or directory
<lmthatguy> and i have everything i need in one directory
<zeroseven0183> Hi imthatguy, where did you store the file ./nvflash?
<zeroseven0183> You can check where you are in the Terminal by typing 'pwd'
<zeroseven0183> See if you are in the correct directory
<lmthatguy> root@ubuntu:/home/sharonholmes/Desktop/CR_Unbricker#
<invisigothik> greets!
<invisigothik> or greetings, or hello.
<zimio> anyone from nyc?
<bluphoton> hello all, anyone knows why doesn't any program on ubuntu can input a text into yahoo chatroom ??
<bluphoton> i can see the text i put in.. but its not displayed to anyone..
<bluphoton> i use finch.. i have also tried in pidgin
<duanedesign> o/
<raju> hi guys
<eyadof> hi everyone , i want to ask if someone know how to change proxy setting from terminal ?
<raju> eyadof: http://wazem.blogspot.in/2008/01/how-to-change-gnome-proxy-settings-on.html
<raju> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5020261/firefox-proxy-settings-through-terminal-in-ubuntu-10-04
<eyadof> thank MR raju but i have ubuntu server there isn't any GUI to work with
<eyadof> is there a pure text mod way
<raju> eyadof:  scroll the first link
<raju> i have seen there is text mode
<raju> read it , it have both GUI and text modes
<duanedesign> o/
<eyadof> raju: it's use " gconftool "
<raju> how is the 2nd one ?
<raju> eyadof:  ok forums have one HOWTO , look at this , it may  helpful   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1575
<eyadof> raju: thnks that work !
<raju> eyadof:  nah! say to those guys
<raju> lol :P
<raju> welcome my friend
<Louco-Diamante> hi there
<Louco-Diamante> guys, need to know what to choose from. Ubuntu 32 or 64bits?
<anonymousinuk> hey ppl, can anyone help me with wlan0 channel config? or point me in the right dirrection?
<Jeroen___> Hello people, I have a small problem with newly installed Ubuntu 11.10. The second monitor attached to my notebook is not recognized. Oddly, it *does* work when I booted from the live USB ubuntu, but not on the ubuntu I installed on the hard drive (from that same USB drive).
<duanedesign> Jeroen___: do you have an NVIDIA card?
<Jeroen___> Yes, nvidia.
<duanedesign> Jeroen___: do you know if you are using the open source or proprietary driver?
<Jeroen___> Iḿ using a prorietary driver
<duanedesign> Jeroen___: does only one monitor show in 'nvidia-settings'?
<Jeroen___> where do i find ´nvidia-settings´? Under ´displays´ only one monitor is shown, named ´unknown´, When I boot from the live USB drive, however, it shows both monitors, one as ´laptop'  and one (correctly) as ´samsung ...'
<duanedesign> Jeroen___: if you search in the Dash for 'nvidia' it should pop up. You can also launch it from the Terminal with the command nvidia-settings
<duanedesign> if it is not installed you can install it with the command: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<duanedesign> Jeroen___: this might be helpful. http://askubuntu.com/questions/67495/getting-dual-monitors-to-work-on-11-10
<Jeroen___> nvidia-settings did the trick! Thanks! :-)
<duanedesign> Jeroen___: that is great!
<samuel> hello all
<samuel> i'm having problems installing ubuntu on my dell laptop, i wonder if anyone could offer some insight into the problem?
<benonsoftware> samuel: Whats the problem?
<samuel> ah hello, thankyou for your response, i cant resize the os partition in either gparted or the ubuntu installer
<benonsoftware> What happenes?
<samuel> after the installer failed i booted into the live cd and fired up gparted, it shows an exclaimation mark against the os partition, i have a dell vostro btw
<samuel> the only partition that the ubuntu installer can install on has something like 10gb, and i'm a little concerned about formatting that
<samuel> the total hard drive capacity is 500gb
<benonsoftware> samuel: is it possible for you to wipe the whole drive?
<samuel> well, i would rather leave windows 7 on there, reformatting would be a last resort
<samuel> as its an oem install i get no windows disc
<samuel> ah i think i might have found what the problem is
<samuel> i may be able to fix it somehow with the recovery discs
<samuel> thanks for your response, aparrently i need to use window's shrink partition tool, or format the hard drive, partition it, then use the recovery disc to install on the desired partition
<stlsaint> samuel: wait what is the issue here?
<samuel> i'm trying to set up a dual boot on my dell vostro laptop which has windows 7 preinstalled
<samuel> when i do it via the ubuntu installation process it cannot access the main os partition
<stlsaint> what are you using a recovery disc for?
<samuel> i have been reading the multi boot guide via the ubuntu documentation
<samuel> aparrently you can use the windows recovery disc to restore to any partition
<samuel> (except for with HP computers)
<samuel> i will try resizing the partition using the tool in windows first though as it seems the least destructive
<stlsaint> im still not seeing what the issue is
<stlsaint> use windows disk management to make a separate partition and then use the ubuntu disc to install
<samuel> yup, that is my first option, this is the first time i have encountered this problem with an oem windows system thats all
<samuel> perhaps its because the systems i have so far encountered are already set up with a partition, or i have been happy to completely remove windows
<stlsaint> alright
<samuel> like when did oem machines start having a single partition? every laptop or pc i have seen with windows up until now has had a partition for "backing up" (even if it has only one physical drive)
<duanedesign> samuel: it is not letting you resize the windows partition/
<samuel> thats correct, not from gparted or the ubuntu installation process anyways, i'm doing it via the windows disk management now as advised
<duanedesign> if the windows partition has a red exclamation point you can right-click and select Information to see if it gives any clues as to what the exclamation point is for
<samuel> anyway thank you all who as pitched in on this so far! on #ubuntu all i could get was a debate over the advantages of GS or Unity or Fallback mode **sigh**
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> coug**Unity**cough
<duanedesign> ;)
<samuel> yeah i got a list of problems too long for the screen to display
 * samuel typing this from GS on ubuntu 11.10
<duanedesign> oh boy
<samuel> according to the ubuntu documentation there is a thing with windows 7/vista where certain files are not moveable
<samuel> the work around is to use the windows disk manager as i have just done
<samuel> the reason why i didnt find this out sooner is i had a mind blank as to how to phrase my google search, oh well, glad we all have IRC
<duanedesign> ahh
<samuel> btw did you know that on linux mint you get xchat by default and when you start it, it dumps you straight into their support channel - not sure if thats an awesome idea or just asking for it
<duanedesign> another issue that has been popping up is that windows has 4 primary partitions m
<duanedesign> 4 Primary partitions is the maximum allowed on an mbr partitioned disk
<samuel> hmmmm i noticed that there are some 1mb partitions! thanks for the heads up, i could easily remove those
<samuel> what is the result, ubuntu doesnt boot? or worse, no bootable os??
<samuel> BTW apart from this problem, i cannot fault this laptop, anyone in the UK reading this, got it in tesco for approx £360, AMD E450, 4GB DDR3 & 500GB HDD
<samuel> from the live CD all essential hardware is functioning
<duanedesign> nice
<samuel> ah bollox, the unallocated space that i just created is unusable!!!
<samuel> lets see if i can do anything with gparted
<samuel> haha, and suprise surprise its because there are too many primary partitions!
<duanedesign> aha
<samuel> its ok, i lost one of the partitions, i can leave that space empty its like 4.67gb of nothing
<duanedesign> if you can only get down to three you can install the two Linuc partitions in two logical partitions within an extended partition
<duanedesign> Linux*
<samuel> i bet deliberately put there to stop people from installing 3rd party os's
<duanedesign> heh, i would not be suprised
<samuel> i like to do my partitions /, /home and swap
<samuel> allows for easy reinstallation of the os if things go badly
<duanedesign> ahh, yes. that is a good idea
<duanedesign> makes upgrading and reinstalling so much easier
<samuel> yup, a simple case of formatting /
<samuel> would be cool if the ubuntu installation did that from the upgrade option
<samuel> rather than wiping everything off which is what it did last time i tried it
<samuel> the company i work for does linux computers for grannies so an upgrade process like that would be a great idiot proof upgrade with no data loss
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-02-19
<samuel> riiight installation is GO, fingers crossed this time
<duanedesign> :)
<stlsaint> duanedesign: sup
<duanedesign> stlsaint: playing with Metasploit
<stlsaint> duanedesign: nice, if i could get postgresql up and runnign on my tablet with backtrack i will be golden
<samuel> what tablet is that? :D
<duanedesign> stlsaint: now I am setting up a virtual server I can try and find vulnerabilities in
<stlsaint> samuel: motorola xoom
<stlsaint> samuel: rooted with ICS ;)
<samuel> !!
<samuel> what do you think of the spark?
<duanedesign> stlsaint: hmmm, I still need to install postgresql. Hope I do not have an issue
<stlsaint> samuel: dont think much of it as i havent checked it out
<stlsaint> duanedesign: i made a self tutorial on setting up postgresql and the dradis server then getting your first wifi handshake
<samuel> i think its a great idea, but it with no multi touch kde looks clunky compared to ics
<stlsaint> duanedesign: and using db_autopwn O_O :D
<duanedesign> :)
<stlsaint> duanedesign: i have a mean nmap you might be interested in when the time comes
<stlsaint> samuel: i think its a hack job not truly worth being compared to true linux tablets
<stlsaint> ill just wait on the ubuntu one
<samuel> "the ubuntu one" i think you hit on a product name there :P
<duanedesign> i just added some of the mailing lists from seclist.org to google reader
<stlsaint> ha...ubuntu one is already taken though
<duanedesign> hmm, might copyright thatbefore someone steals it
<stlsaint> duanedesign: apple will probably sue me over it
<samuel> is there a trademark equivalent of the gpl license??
<duanedesign> :D
<samuel> and if apple dont, microsoft will
<samuel> did you see the patent dispute they have with barnes and noble? one of them is regarding "selecting text in a web browser"
<samuel> shitson, i think just about every web browser/os violates that one
<stlsaint> samuel: yea well whenever you get in bed with apple or microsoft thats what you must deal with
<JackyAlcine> Lol
<JackyAlcine> I think it's a trademark already, tbh
<JackyAlcine> you can't really license a trademark.
<JackyAlcine> You'd have to go and register it somewhere.
<samuel> btw well done on your root job, i sadfaced so much when i couldnt disable the fastboot on my wildfire :(
<JackyAlcine> At least, i don't think you can license a trademark.
<JackyAlcine> It's the U.S. patent office's fault.
<JackyAlcine> for permitting software patents.
<samuel> i so wanted cyangen mod
<stlsaint> JackyAlcine: sup
<JackyAlcine> stlsaint: chilling, getting the hang of packaging :)
<JackyAlcine> you?
<stlsaint> samuel: aye thanks ICS is sweet
<JackyAlcine> samuel: you found my blog? lol
<JackyAlcine> or
<JackyAlcine> lol oh
 * JackyAlcine awkward .____. lol
<stlsaint> JackyAlcine: im sitting somewhere between dusting off the old zsh config, getting my hands dirty with vim and installing backtrack
<samuel> its not quite so fun waiting for it to be officially released on my sensation xe
<stlsaint> samuel: aye i was suppose to get it for my nexus s 4g yesterday but that never happened
<samuel> i would have loved to of rooted my wildfire and put all kinds of crazy shit on there
<stlsaint> samuel: !language
<stlsaint> dang you bots
<stlsaint> !language
<ubot2`> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<samuel> i bought it unlocked with an os upgrade already applied - there is no option to edit the bootloader options
<stlsaint> samuel: we have a -team channel which is more relaxed (not much but more)
<stlsaint> JackyAlcine: what ya packaging?
<JackyAlcine> https://www.launchpad.net/speechcontrol
<JackyAlcine> Trying to get it ready for the first release in March.
<samuel> i almost responded to that with "hey looks like i caused a &%$
<samuel> storm
<JackyAlcine> lol
<JackyAlcine> After that, I'm going to finish up https://www.launchpad.net/wintermute
<JackyAlcine> SpeechControl's making like 5 packages, Wintermute's producing around 16, 17.
<stlsaint> speechcontrol still kicking aye cool
<stlsaint> nice
<JackyAlcine> :D
<JackyAlcine> Trying our best.
<JackyAlcine> Funny enough, we're working on a patch for HUD (currently still local on my system) that uses it to search for text.
<stlsaint> duanedesign: my old workhorse server will be back up in april...ill open up and let you test ya skills then lol
<duanedesign> stlsaint: that reminds me I need to install xsh on my new'ish' laptop
<duanedesign> zsh*
<stlsaint> bgs100: YO YO YO
<stlsaint> duanedesign: bodhi has a vicious conf for ya if you install it :D
 * JackyAlcine gets the drinks.
<samuel> really looking forward to giving HUD a bash, could be a huge efficiency boost for me at work
<duanedesign> stlsaint: hopefully I have some skills by then
<duanedesign> stlsaint:  i think that is where i got the one that is on my old laptop
<stlsaint> duanedesign: probably, is there much me and you have on our computers that didn't come from bodhi one way or another?? lol
<duanedesign> samuel: the latest update of HUD is much better then the first. I can actually imagine using it now
<duanedesign> stlsaint: :)
<duanedesign> my iptables..no wait...
<stlsaint> lol exactly
<stlsaint> duanedesign: vps...oh wait....
<duanedesign> lol
<duanedesign> you beat me to it
<duanedesign> i finaly got my vps switched over to Debian from Ubuntu
<stlsaint> duanedesign: oh nice
<samuel> i usually jump on at beta 1 with my home/play pc or my laptop, it might be the deal breaker that moves me from GS
<duanedesign> samuel: once I installed byobu i felt right at home
<duanedesign> oops
<stlsaint> duanedesign: im trying to figure out a way to pdf his entire site info lol...i asked him about it before and he gave me the go head
<duanedesign> stlsaint: ^^
<samuel> :P
<duanedesign> stlsaint: he has a couple forum posts that are nice too
<stlsaint> yep
<stlsaint> i cant really utilitze all his stuff till i get my servers back up and trust me its breaking me off not having them runnign
<samuel> speaking of which, how can i change the icon of a program that runs in sun jre?
<stlsaint> running even
<samuel> huh? speaking of what? omg
<duanedesign> samuel: the icon that shows up in menus and docs?
<samuel> yes! i know how to change the icon for regular programs, but java ones always show the lovely coffee cup in low res
<duanedesign> ahh
<samuel> its especially annoying in GS with the top bar
<duanedesign> hmm, not sure
<stlsaint> maybe something in /usr/share/icons/
<stlsaint> stab in dark
<samuel> with native applications it looks awesome but ones running in jre are bleurgh
<samuel> hmm
<duanedesign> stlsaint: found a cool program for my android phone called 'irssi ConnectBot'.  ConnectBot specially for ssh'ing into your server and connecting to irssi
<samuel> isn't that for packaged applications though?
<stlsaint> duanedesign: yea i saw that also, but again i have no server up running irssi
<duanedesign> samuel: i found this on stack exchange. http://stackoverflow.com/questions/209812/how-do-i-change-the-default-application-icon-in-java
<duanedesign> err, stack overflow
<stlsaint> duanedesign: what phone you have? running ice cream sandwhich ?
<samuel> thanks for the tip i will check it out
<samuel> BTW laptop now up and running with ubuntu starting up SUPER fast vs windows 7, my mum will be pleased, she was worried she would be forced to use windows
<duanedesign> awesome!
<stlsaint> samuel: nice
<stlsaint> duanedesign: pm
<samuel> now watch me break it by installing the wrong catalyst drivers
<samuel> LOL
<samuel> done that once or twice with the AMD fusion machines at work - but that was when they were first released
<samuel> cool fact; when the E450 was first released, for a good 3 months ATI had no supported drivers for linux OR windows available on their website
<samuel> just when you think its safe to buy ATI
<samuel> after running an update on a newly installed system, after the grub menu has gone, it seems to freeze at the ubuntu logo/splash, and this goes for the older kernel also. any idea's on how to figure this one out??
<wij> hi, i have been trying to mount an external USB disk (ext4) and it finally worked but now i see two entries with the same name under devices in Nautilus.
<wij> one is mounted and is the actual disk. the other one has the same name, but i can't access/delete/... it
<wij> any suggestions?
<wij> i think this problem is causing another: i can't access this usb drive anymore from my ethernet dvd/media player.
<nothingspecial> how did you mount it wij
<wij> with fstab
<nothingspecial> what is the entry
<nothingspecial> the line in fstab?
<wij> UUID=a0774bde-c654-4da8-961f-e04393fdc220 /media/mybookext4 ext4 defaults,user 0 0
<nothingspecial> And what if you unmount it and delete the entries from nautilus, then sudo mount -a
<wij> even if i unmount it , the 'fake' device still appears in nautilus
<nothingspecial> are you talking about the bookmarks bar on the left?
<wij> yes, under 'Devices' there are two entries with the same name: with one i can access the drive, the other gives an error:    mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /media/mybookext4 busy
<wij> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /media/mybookext4
<nothingspecial> did you restart?
<wij> euh, no not yet. will that change anything?
<nothingspecial> well it depends, if you have been trying diferent stuff to mount it, it should clear everything up and just do it at boot with fstab
<wij> ok let's try. i'll be back ;-)
<wij> i'm back!
<nothingspecial> and is it fixed?
<wij> and the 'fake' entry is not gone after restart
<wij> :-(
<nothingspecial> booooo
<nothingspecial> what else did you do to mount it?
<wij> well, there it get's a bit foggy: i played around in fstab, but also had problems with the ownership of the disk. when using gksudo nautilus i do not see the 'fake' entry.
<wij> is that an indication?
<nothingspecial> no but there are some unmaintained gui fstab editors that are known to cause problems
<wij> is just used gedit
<nothingspecial> good, this means it is a setting in your nautilus config that is the problem
<wij> ok, any reason why is doesn't appear as root
<wij> in nautilus i mean
<nothingspecial> because root doesn't have the stray setting
<wij> ??
<nothingspecial> it wouldn't be there in another users nautilus either
 * nothingspecial looks for the nautilus settings
<nothingspecial> are you using ubuntu 11.10
<wij> yep
<nothingspecial> hang on
<nothingspecial> wij, have you tried, in the global menu to go bookmarks > edit bookmarks?
<wij> no, i'm looking at it now
<wij> cant see a bookmark to the drive though
<nothingspecial> I'm struggling because I'm using Lubuntu right now.........
<wij> no problem, nice of you for trying
 * nothingspecial is still looking though
<wij> another symptom that could help finding what's wrong is that I cannot access the disk over my lan
<wij> i can access the PC it's connected to
<wij> but not the USB disk itself
<nothingspecial> seeing the same bug here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1767644
<wij> aha
<wij> good one! i already formatted mine to ext4, but maybe that's not important
<nothingspecial> You could try the last post and use /mnt instead of /media but I don't think that's the answer
<wij> will try it though. is there an unmount -a command similar to mount -a?
<nothingspecial> without the n
<nothingspecial> sudo umount -a
<nothingspecial> it will complain but will unmount your external
<wij> i should clear the entry in gedit first
<nothingspecial> no
<nothingspecial> after
<wij> ah, so first umount -a, then clear it in fstab, and then what?
<nothingspecial> make a folder in /mnt
<nothingspecial> /mnt/mybookext4
<wij> i need to do that as root apparently
<nothingspecial> then just change where it says /media/mybookext4
<nothingspecial> sudo for umount
<nothingspecial> sudo umount -a
<nothingspecial> then gksudo gedit
<wij> yes, and make a folder in mnt also as root
<nothingspecial> sudo mkdir /mnt/mybookext4
<nothingspecial> then change /media/mybookext4 for /mnt/mybookext4 in fstab
<nothingspecial> but I don't think it is the answer
<wij> should i also 'safely remove drive' after umount
<nothingspecial> also remove user from the fstab line
<nothingspecial> just defaults
<nothingspecial> in the options
<wij> ok, should i also 'safely remove drive' after umount
<nothingspecial> also backup fstab
<nothingspecial> sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab_bak
<nothingspecial> if it is still mounted in nautilus
<wij> it's not mounted, but visible as device
<nothingspecial> make your line in fstab look like this
<nothingspecial> UUID=a0774bde-c654-4da8-961f-e04393fdc220 /mnt/mybookext4 ext4 defaults 0 0
<nothingspecial> Then restart
<nothingspecial> but back up fstab first :)
<wij> that's done
<nothingspecial> and the folder /mnt/mybookext4 exists?
<wij> yes. when saving the changes in fstab, but entries disappeared. so the fake is gone, but also the 'valid' one. i'll restart to see chat happens
<wij> both iso but
<nothingspecial> ok
<wij> cu in a minute
<wij> aaaand i'm back :-)
<nothingspecial> wb wij
<wij> the disk is still not visible in nautilus
<wij> should i do a mount -a?
<nothingspecial> it won't be, can you get to it through file system > mnt
<wij> yes!
<nothingspecial> ok cool
<nothingspecial> now what's on it, do you want the contents to be accessible through your home folder?
<wij> euh, don't know. i always had it accessible through the 'Devices' in nautilus
<AJH101> hi - i am running 11.10 and my system keeps forgetting the wifi key - any ideas?
<nothingspecial> wij, you could just add a bookmark
<wij> indeed
<nothingspecial> wij, also is the drive still read/write to you?
<wij> yes, i just tried to copy a file in it and that worked. the permissions are set OK
<wij> bu
<wij> but
<nothingspecial> AJH101, not off the top of my head but I'll have a look
<wij> i still cannot access it through my network :-(
<nothingspecial> wij, how are you accessing it?
<wij> well, i have a dvd player with ethernet port, that has access to the pc to which the external drive is connected
<wij> but i can't access the ext drive via the dvd player
<nothingspecial> Is that the only network connection the pc has or does it have it's own connection?
<wij> ii just got it to work ! it was a stupid access rights setting that was wrong
<nothingspecial> \o/
<wij> phew!
<nothingspecial> so are you all fixed up now?
<wij> just for my info nothingspecial:
<nothingspecial> yep
<wij> why can't i mount the drive? i can access itvia a bookmark, but i'ld like to now what's wrong. any idea?
<nothingspecial> There is a bug mounting it a /media with the users option
<nothingspecial> user
<nothingspecial> nautilus shows drives mounted in /media but not in /mnt
<wij> aha
<wij> that explains it.
<nothingspecial> it may work in /media without user
<wij> anyways it works thanks to your help!! thanks a lot, nothingspecial!
<nothingspecial> no problem :D
<nothingspecial> AJH101, do you know your wireless card?
<AJH101> sorry no
<nothingspecial> AJH101, do you have this bug?
<nothingspecial> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/877803
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 877803 in network-manager "network-manager forgets wireless password after I cancel connection" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nothingspecial> lol
<AJH101> nothingspecial: not sure. once connected it is fine but on starting it usually asks me to repeat the key
<shashank> in installing ubuntu on my friend laptop install alongside window option is not coming.......and on creating partition it is not installing on that partition.....what to do????
<hobgoblin> where did you create the partition? in windows or in the livecd - how many partitions does it have - has windows made them dynamic?
<shashank> i have created partition in windows and it has only one single drive i.e C
<hobgoblin> boot the livecd - run a terminal - this command   sudo fdisk -l  then pastebin it paste.ubuntu.com
<hobgoblin> shashank: you can't create a suitable partition in windows - all you can do there is free some space
<shashank> kk
<hobgoblin> and if you created a partition there must be more than just c: ;)
<hobgoblin> perhaps delete the partition you created and then leave the empty space - boot the livecd and see if it recognises it then
<shashank> what is this pastebin ??
<hobgoblin> somewhere to put information so we don't get pages and pages of lines of stuff if people paste directly into here
<shashank> kk
<hobgoblin> if for instance you pasted a log directly into here - it would upset a lot of people :)
<shashank> haha...
<shashank> for this installation which you told did i need internet connection??
<hobgoblin> you should be able to install without
<hobgoblin> long time since I installed without wired connection
<shashank> kk
<shashank> this installation will erase or not erase the windows????
<shashank> after sudo fdisk -l what should i do???
<hobgoblin> copy it to paste.ubuntu.com, put a name in the name box hit paste then give the new url you get
<hobgoblin> I'll have a look - but I'm not really here at the moment
<shashank> what commands should i use for this......
<hobgoblin> for what?
<shashank> after sudo fdisk -l it gives information of different partition
<hobgoblin> copy it to paste.ubuntu.com, put a name in the name box hit paste then give the new url you get
<shashank> and after that
<hobgoblin> wait
<hobgoblin> genupulas: you got some time to help someone install
<hobgoblin> this is the scrollback genupulas http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/147301
<hobgoblin> sorry shashank but I have to go now
<shashank> okk thanks for your valuble help
<shashank> http://paste.ubuntu.com/848579/
<hobgoblin> shashank: that is why - you already have 4 partitions - nowhere for linux to install itself to - either consolidate some of the data and lose a partition or maybe use wubi and install inside windows
<padmick> hi people how do u install libdvdcss2 on ubuntu 11.10?
<padmick> would this work? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<phillw> padmick: the usual way is to install the restricted-packages for your version.
<phillw> padmick: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats has the full details (and an easy one click link)
<padmick> thanks =)
<kedarm> Hi! When I try to log in to my Ubuntu box and enter a wrong password, it takes a llllong time to come back. Where should I start looking to diagnose this problem?
<kedarm> It eventually does come back and give me the login window, but it really sits there verifying the password ...
<Bahaman> Hi
<JackyAlcine> Hey Bahaman
<Bahaman> This is nice :-)
<JackyAlcine> The system?
<JackyAlcine> It's what happens when users get together and build something together :)
<Bahaman> Yes :-)
<Bahaman> I just installed Ubuntu yesterday and today I managed to install irssi
<Bahaman> Was a bit difficult but I guess I made it :P
<Bahaman> Hi people :)
 * JackyAlcine_ checks the time.
<JackyAlcine_> Ah, so you are repeating yourself :P
<Bahaman> haha
<Bahaman> I just wanted to make sure it works
<Bahaman> It's all so new for me
<Bahaman> May I ask what information is displayed when you use /whois bahaman
<Bahaman> It seems like the mode +x is disable on freenode and instead there are 'cloaks'.
<pleia2> Bahaman: right, you can as for an unaffiliated cloak in #freenode
<Bahaman> Okay thanks will do. Now that I got your attention, why is your name in yellow? :D
<pleia2> because I said your name
<Bahaman> How fancy :)!
<Bahaman> Any recommended themes?
<pleia2> what are you using?
<pleia2> oh, irssi
<pleia2> I wrote my own theme
<Bahaman> Okay :)
<Bahaman> May I ask what it's written in?
<pleia2> it's just a config file
<pleia2> both themes I use are at the bottom of this page: http://princessleia.com/irssietc.php
<Bahaman> Cool :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-02-11
<Dedunu> hi
<pip__> Hi everyone.  Can I install linux headers without looking up which kernel I'm using?  Using uname in the apt-get command or something?
<pip__> It's not a big eal if I can't I just wonder if it's possible
<pip__> deal, even
<smartboyhw> pip__, sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<smartboyhw> Or better still: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<pip__> will that install headers for the correct kernel or would I have to add the kernel version?
<pip__> thanks for the help by the way
<smartboyhw> pip__, first option
<smartboyhw> the current one that you have
<pip__> That's great, thanks very much :)
<pip__> tata for now peeps
<colonelqubit> Hi, I'm active on the LibreOffice Ask site. Sometimes we get q's from users who wish to switch to GNU/Linux. Is this a good place to send beginners?
<colonelqubit> Is there a better place to send beginners?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-02-12
<Unit193> colonelqubit: It's a bit dead in here at times, so you may want to use #ubuntu for fast answeres.  Not sure if you want to link to guidelines as well?
<colonelqubit> Unit193: thanks. I was thinking about sending them to http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community
<colonelqubit> If I just tell them to ask for help in a Freenode channel, that alone might be beyond them :-)
<colonelqubit> Now that I think about it, a LUG or some kind of LoCo team might be more their speed. Of course, these are people all over the world, so many of them may not have anything close to them
<Unit193> Heh, and no all LoCos have that many events either...
<toperharrier> hi there
<toperharrier> what should I uninstall to disable only amazon search results? unity-lens-shopping or amazon webapp? im a bit confused it seems amazon is unity-webapp-common :s
<Unit193> IIRC, you should remove unity-lense-shopping
<toperharrier> wont I lose all other online search results such as youtube?
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/unity-lens-shopping is the project page, I don't know myself as I don't use Unity.
<raub> How does a proper shutdown look in the syslog file?
<holstein> raub: i would have to check, but i would say the logs could vary from machine to machine.. and maybe if something is configured differently
<holstein> raub: i would paste what you have, if you have questions and maybe a volunteer could have an opinion
<raub> holstein: I have something like this http://pastie.org/private/tqsk4zicswvecym1pqtglg
<raub> I want to say machine shut down at 14:17 and then came back at 14:18
<holstein> my question would be, why is voiptest running as root? and does it need to be running as root
<raub> voiptest is the hostname. Sorry that I did not make that clear :)
<holstein> thats better
<holstein> i dont see anything odd in there
<raub> holstein: all I want to know is whether that looks like the machine shutdown properly and restarted
<raub> Or at least looks like it was told to reboot
<holstein> raub: i dont see anything indecating it was shutdown at all
<holstein> indicating*
<holstein> raub: is there something you are worried about?. i might just get to tty and issue a shutdown command and watch it.. or reboot
<raub> I was goign by syslog exiting and restarting
<holstein> i dont see any error messages
<raub> Er, it is a bit more complicate: I am doing some testing with a vm client under libvirt with pci passthrough
<raub> I want to see if when I reboot the vm host, the client is being reboot
<raub> as opposite to being killed/destroyed/dumped
<holstein> i would set that up... i would just plan for it.. or plan on trying to keep the host uptime at 100%
<raub> So I am trying to see if the syslog will tell me that or theere might be another log file that will tell me what I want to know
<holstein> as often as it would be happening, i would just kill/pause the guests, and do what needs to be done on the host, and pull them back up
<raub> holstein: I think you are solving a different problem than mine
<holstein> raub: cool... im not sure you are experienceing any problems... im just saying, i would check with the virtualization platform docs, and see what is actually happening to the guests when you reboot the host
<smeag0l> anybody who is awake ?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-02-13
<holstein> smeag0l: yes.. just ask :)
<smeag0l> i got a slave hard disk dunno how to mount it ?
<holstein> !mount
<ubot2> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<holstein> other than that, you usually just plug drives in, and find them in the file manager
<smeag0l> thx
<holstein> smeag0l: you can elaborate about what "slave hard disk" means
<holstein> usb.. internal extra hard drive.. etc
<smeag0l> internal
<smeag0l> extra hard disk
<holstein> usually, i just add them to fstab
<holstein> !fstab
<ubot2> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<holstein> depends on what you want to do with it, and what you want the format to be
<holstein> i usually add them to fstab by uuid, and chown the directory im mounting it to
<smeag0l> etx4 backup
<smeag0l> ext4 backup
<smeag0l> it s late
<holstein> smeag0l: sure.. whatever you want to do
<holstein> smeag0l: mine were ext2 or ext4
<holstein> i added them to fstab, and pointed them to a directory that i chowned
<holstein> looks a lot like this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<smeag0l> i used to be fine with sudo 744 /dev/sdb1 /mnt/media sudo -r /dev/sdb1 /mnt/media but that don't work anymore
<smeag0l> *-R
<holstein> smeag0l: you can let us know what doesnt work
<smeag0l> i will go through the link you provided
<smeag0l> in the morning
<smeag0l> when i'm fress
<holstein> smeag0l: enjoy!
<smeag0l> i will i plan to only use it for linux
<bookpage> What happens when I have a script which I orphan to init and then close my tty?
<vastkahuna> How do I find and install codecs for vlc media player?
<holstein> vastkahuna: vlc comes with lots of them
<holstein> vastkahuna: what are you looking for?
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<vastkahuna> I installed vlc and it won't play any of my movies, so I guess I need whatever codecs for it
<holstein> vastkahuna: just check the link i gave
<holstein> vastkahuna: the codec will be system-wide
<vastkahuna> OK
<vastkahuna> Also when I try to go to youtube it says flash is disabled so how do I fix that?
<Unit193> You'll need libdvdcss2 for DVDs.  What browser?
<vastkahuna> In both chrome and firefox
<Unit193> What flash package did you install?
<Unit193> I prefer adding the !partner repo and installing adobe-flashplugin.
<vastkahuna> I haven't installed one yet, just whatever came standard with ubuntu upon intallation
<holstein> vastkahuna: no flash came with ubuntu
<holstein> !flash
<ubot2> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<vastkahuna> OK thanks
<Noctis_> I installed Ubuntu as a second OS and now I cannot reach Win7. This was probably caused by the fact that while installing I first formated the partition which contained Win XP (I had Win Xp and & in dualboot before installing Ubuntu, it was installed first and XP - now Ubuntu partition is boot partition). and its bootloader.  Most of the grub guides are outdated, the new ones advice using grub customiser, which I installed 
<Noctis_> password and does nothing afterwards
<Noctis_> Can somebody advise?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-02-14
<NoirX> hi
<SergioMeneses> NoirX, \o
<smeag0l> good morning
<haidou> Anyone here?
<haidou> Can someone tell me how to install a theme on ubuntu 12.10 on gnome shell 3.6.2
<haidou> a step by step guide please.
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-02-15
<adam_> Can anybody help me with "Case Conflict" zip files?
<adam_> figured it out
<phillw> anyone about who 'likes' :P Broadcom wifi issues for a newcomer, I'm not really familiar with that particular nightmare.
<r4y> Ha ha, OK, yes I know I said this before but this time it's true. I fixed my problem with Ubuntu 10.04 where I would have to login several times until evenually it would let me stay logged in
<r4y> I went to system, preferences, monitors and changed the refresh rate from 60 Hz to 70Hz the problem I was having for logging in seemed to stop, but I noticed the screen wasn't fully seen until I chose 75 Hz.
<r4y> Apparently this flat sceen monitor must be why this was needed
<r4y> I could easily log into the graphical failsafe gnome open from the login screen which is what made me think it must have something to do with graphics. And I thought it had something to do with this motherboard having a built in graphics port, but I was wrong
<r4y> bye
<r4y> Hello, I know I said bye but I have a questions for the heck of it. I am not in need for the answers but I need to learn
<r4y> Is anyone here?
<r4y> If not I want to go
<r4y> I am looking through questions I asked and am hoping to learn certain things if possible
<r4y> does sudo touch /forcefsck only check the filesytem, as in not what's stored in the home folder but just the filesystem?
<r4y> I mean why does that take less time then say fsck?
<r4y> And does smartctl and smartmontools not just test hard drives?, does it fix problems and not just test?
<r4y> Should I run check in Disk Utility to fix problem after doing what?
<r4y> running tests with disk utility?
<r4y> or?
<r4y> I know these are simple things, but sometimes it drives me crazy wondering what order I should do things
<r4y> I know that when using disk utility it should be done from a live cd
<r4y> My assumsion is that fsck takes longer because it scans the whole hard drive where as sudo touch /forcefsck takes less time because I am assuming it just checks the filesystem, but I don't know
<r4y> assumption not assumsion, I forgot to spell check that
<r4y> Well, bye I guess. TY all for the help you have given me over the years. And sorry for flooding this place
<r4y> Here's another question I would like to know the answer to. Is a Sata hard drive the same as a Pata hard drive?, because Disk Utility says Pata and here I asked: How do I know if this HD supports smart?
<r4y> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/11/24/%23ubuntu.html
<r4y> OK, never mind: http://superuser.com/questions/201112/how-can-i-use-an-old-pata-hard-disk-drive-on-my-newer-sata-only-computer
<r4y> LOL, that's crazy
<r4y> well, bye, take care
<AJH101> Hi I installed 12.4 and 12.4.1. I would like to install 12.04.2 but I am only offered 12.10 by Update Manager. Am I missing something?
<duanedesign> hi AJH101. You might check your settings option.
<AJH101> I was on LTS only updates, and then changed it to any release - still no joy...
<Unit193> AJH101: Try running  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   in a terminal.  After that, lsb_release -a
<AJH101> lots going on...
<AJH101> Hmm. The last command said i was running 12.04 but UM is still offering 12.1 only
<AJH101> 12.10
<AJH101> brb
<duanedesign> i would think a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade would take care of that. dot releases are ususaly taken care of as part of your normal package updates. So you wont be offered a new release it will just update the packages as they become available
<Unit193> Indeed, that's how it works.
<T0077238> Hi - total Ubuntu n00b here.  I am attempting to recover my bricked lenovo with a USB Ubuntu-Desktop and I need to use GPART to check the partitions on my apparently dead LT.  Where on the memory stick can I drop the exe for GPART?
<T0077238> Can I create a new folder on the stick or will that kill the bootability?  TIA for any and all assistance.
<duanedesign> you ddont want the exe for running on Ubuntu
<T0077238> oh right I guess that windows doh
<duanedesign> yeah it is habit :)
<T0077238> so if I go back and get the linux ver - do I put that in its own folder on the stick?
<T0077238> does ubuntu use folders?  ;-D
<duanedesign> I dont have a lot of experience running ubuntu on a usb stick. However you should be able to open the Software Center and install gparted
<T0077238> hmmm I don't know that term SW Centre.  Is that like ctrl panel on win?
<duanedesign> or open a terminal and run the command - sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gparted
<duanedesign> T0077238: the software center should be in the launcher on the left hand side of the screen
<T0077238> I haven't booted into Ubuntu yet, just making the bootable stick at the mo'
<duanedesign> or you can click the ubuntu logo in the upper left and when the Dash opens search for Software Center
<T0077238> ok then I can collect the gparted file and use it on another machine?
<duanedesign> I did read this "If you have created the usb using the live usb creator or a similar tool no, they provide a semi-peristent option which allows to change /home contents but not the root filesystem."
<duanedesign> so...if that is the case
<duanedesign> you will want to install the application in your Home directory
<duanedesign> i need to boot into ubuntu, ill be right back
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> <.<  >.>
<T0077238> I'm back!  So I found that the gparted iso can be made into a bootable USB and it comes with testdisk (TM) onboard!  Sweeeet!  So now I'm waiting more or less patiently while Testdisk tries to recover or make available the files off my dead LT
<T0077238> What I'm wondering instead is whether Ubuntu can be installed in place of Win7 but still preserve all my files (family pics, movies etc)?
<holstein> photorec from testdisk will get them, if they can be gotten.. wont be labeled though
<holstein> and it can take a while
<holstein> T0077238: depends
<holstein> T0077238: if you have a seperate data partition, then you can just keep that in place and the data will be in place
<T0077238> oh that's too bad and yes I see it's taking quite awhile - only 80/60800 done in 10 min
<holstein> if you are asking "i have a windows partition, and id like to replace that with linux, reformatting to a linux partition and would like for my data to live through that formatting" then no
<holstein> but, thats ok
<holstein> you should *always* have backups *before* doing anything like that anyway
<holstein> you should have backups since *all* hard drives *will* fail
<holstein> T0077238: it can take a long time
<holstein> i have let photorec run for days
<T0077238> I do have b/u but they're on my horrid Seagate(?) NAS with that mimeo software
<T0077238> I think I'm only in Testdisk - still just searching
<holstein> then, thats not a backup
<holstein> thats a proprietary backup
<holstein> you might wnat to consider how you are able to access "your" data
<holstein> usually there are ways to connect via ftp
<T0077238>  what I'm hoping is that Ubuntu will magically install itself without touching my data files - they're not on a sep part tho
<T0077238> my original problem is that my dear husband got impatient and shut down the LT during a Win7 update and now it won't reboot
<T0077238> and to make matters worse, the recovery disks I paid someone else to make are frikn corrupted
<holstein> hoping?
<holstein> its a machine.. hoping wont do anything
<holstein> if you format, you lose data
<T0077238> and just to make me pull out my hair - the failure of those corrupted disks, killed the lenovo one key recovery that should have been able to restore factory defauts
<holstein> has nothing to do with ubuntu or windows...
<holstein> you cant partition and format without losing that data
<holstein> you *will* also lose that data when that hard drive fails, so having a backup that you can get to is a good use of time
<holstein> T0077238: you can use a live CD to mount and recover the data, as it seems you are
<holstein> but, you likely can just go in and get them.. not needing to use testdisk
<T0077238> I didn't receive a Win CD
<holstein> T0077238: you didnt buy it
<holstein> T0077238: you bought a machine with windows on it
<T0077238> those corrupted recovery disks were supposed to be both
<holstein> T0077238: i would ask the person that created them
<T0077238> right
<T0077238> future shop imbeciles
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> could just be a bad burn.. or the way you stored them
<holstein> i mean, you can hate them if you need.. but again.. its just a machine
<holstein> if you paid for disks, and they are bad, you should be able to get another copy easy enough
<T0077238> probably cheap DVDs - they've been inside a plastic bag in their dust jackets in a closet for almost 1 yr
<holstein> T0077238: i have disk that are years old that work.. and others that are bad right off the bat
<T0077238> yes, I just dread having to talk to those ppl - personality free shut-ins
<holstein> also, you dont know that the optical drive is not the issue
<T0077238> unlikely b/c it boots and reads/runs for awhile then fails
<T0077238> anyway
<holstein> T0077238: it?
<holstein> the machine?
<T0077238> just wondering if I install ubuntu in the small (30GB) unalloc space - can it see the ntfs folders that remain on the big partition?
<holstein> the optical drive.. gotcha.. sounds like it could be either
<T0077238> right
<holstein> you cant rule out bad hardare til you rule it out
<holstein> T0077238: you can do that without installing
<holstein> T0077238: you can see the "ntfs folders" from the live CD
<T0077238> oh - would we have to boot using the usb every time tho?
<holstein> T0077238: i would boot the live CD, get the data backedup, and reinstall whatever OS's i want
<T0077238> i have to get the live CD from future shop first and i don't expect them to just hand it over - I seem to recall some blather about the recovery disks being given in place
<holstein> T0077238: the ubntu installer disc is the live CD im talking about
<T0077238> oh sorry
<holstein> T0077238: the install cd that you are talkig about using to install to that 30gb partition
<holstein> you just dont install there
<T0077238> does ubuntu have a speedy app for massive file transfer?
<holstein> you just boot live
<holstein> T0077238: it has a file manager.. the data moves and the speed it ca
<T0077238> oh like in the try before you buy example
<holstein> the app is what it is
<holstein> the s
<holstein> the speediness will be from the drive and the protoco
<holstein> protocol*
<T0077238> ack
<holstein> like, USB has a limit... firewire
<holstein> etc
<holstein> T0077238: ack?
<T0077238> sorry habit    ack = acknowledge
<T0077238> as in I understand
<holstein> coo
<holstein> l
<holstein> T0077238: you should be able to do it from whatever live CD you are in now
<T0077238> do you know if could I ftp from my LT to my GOFLEX NAS?
<holstein> T0077238: i know you can.. the question is, does the goflex support ftp?
<T0077238> hmmm not sure even how to check
<holstein> T0077238: i usually just google.. just look in the admin page and see for myself
<T0077238> Yes - google will know.  Google always knows.  :-D
<holstein> Look at chapter 5, section about accessing your GoFlex using FTP
<holstein> ^^ that is from the first page that popped up for me
<T0077238> do you know if I can interrupt the Testdisk at the search phase without killing everything?
<holstein> what would i do? get a usb drive
<holstein> T0077238: wont hurt to do both
<holstein> T0077238: what is photorec saving to?
<T0077238> yes, I think I will attach to it with usb and then boot into the live ubuntu and move everything across to the NAS and then I'll get new recovery disks from FS
<holstein> T0077238: sounds like a plan
<holstein> you can get your data off, and install ubuntu while you wait
<holstein> see if you prefer it
<T0077238> I think at the moment it's just searching - I followed this guy's steps:  http://geexhq.com/recover-partition-table/
<holstein> i dont think you have a bad partition table
<T0077238> on step 8 -
<T0077238> no it seemed to read it ok
<T0077238> but when i looked in gparted the main part showed UNKNOWN for the file system
<T0077238> which is where all the data is, of course
<holstein> that doesnt mean you have a bad patition table
<holstein> that means, that version of linux doesnt know what partition type that is
<holstein> thats all you can assume from that
<holstein> the software you are using doesnt know what file system that is
<holstein> not.. the file system is corrupt.. or broken
<T0077238> I got hopeful that Testdisk might be able to restore access to the files rather than having to do a system restore and lose them all
<holstein> you could probbaly instigate a chkdsk or whatever fsck is from windows safe mode and "fix" it
<T0077238> unfortunately the LT no longer boots so I cannot get to a dos prompt
<holstein> T0077238: thats hardware then
<holstein> that has nothing to do with the hard drive.. unless it does
<T0077238> lol
<holstein> you'd have to elaborate as to "no longer boots"
<holstein> that means, "i his the power button, and it dosent boot"
<T0077238> i think that b/c my hub restarted the machine mid-update
<holstein> T0077238: sure.. but how does it not boot?
<T0077238> yesterday a win7 update started and seemed to get stuck at 30% so he used the power button to shut it down
<holstein> T0077238: i get that.. but after that. how does it not boot?
<T0077238> when he tried to turn it back on and get black scrn with disk read error
<holstein> what do you mean by "doesnt boot"? and how? and when?
<holstein> T0077238: what error?
<T0077238> top right hand corner - something like:  no disk - Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart
<T0077238> correction top left
<holstein> T0077238: thats different too
<holstein> T0077238: that means the machine is not finding a disk that'll boot
<holstein> T0077238: that doesnt necessarily mean the hard drive is bad either
<holstein> T0077238: you are assuming, and spending time based on that assumption
<T0077238> yes but in the multiboot menu hdd is in the list but goes round in a circle
<holstein> which is fine, and might be correct
<T0077238> no i think this is all b/c of that update not completing
<holstein> right
<holstein> you think
<holstein> thats what im saying
<holstein> you think
<T0077238> followed by the failure of those corrupted recovery disks
<holstein> i know its because of the hard reboot, but what you dont know is what broke and how
<holstein> or, if anything is broken
<T0077238> maybe so but how to diagnose?
<holstein> the hard drive could have been ruined.. and no amount of work you are going to do will fix it
<holstein> i dont think that is true.. but its an option
<T0077238> you are full of good news
<T0077238> sigh
<holstein> T0077238: i test
<holstein> T0077238: i get a live CD.. i mount the disk i move the data
<holstein> if no, i get photorec and restore as much as posssible
<T0077238> yes I think that is my only
<T0077238> C
<holstein> then, i run test.. test that take hours
<T0077238> COA (course of action)
<holstein> i see that the drive is good, then i rebuild it
<T0077238> is Seagate a good name in HDDs?  I always thought so
<holstein> T0077238: dosnt matter.. *all* hard drives fail
<T0077238> true enough
<holstein> new ones. old ones.. all brands.. doesnt matter
<T0077238> ok i think i'll stop the quick search of Testdisk and go with the plan
<T0077238> to move the data off the drive
<T0077238> holstein you've been very helpful  Thanks!
<holstein> T0077238: cheers
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-02-16
<Huddleston> hi guys
<Atlantic777> hi Huddleston
<Huddleston> Can I ask a tech question? I asked #ubuntu but they didn't know offhand
<Huddleston> so how do you turn the backlight on with a monitor?
<Huddleston> ...are you serious? the contrast was down
<Huddleston> nevermind
<odiv> ha
<odiv> that's a good one.
<duanedesign> o/
<duanedesign> amy Ubuntu question
<duanedesign> s/amy/any
<XtremeWiz> \o
<asterismo> hi people, does anybody knows what are the folder permissions needed for thunderbird and enigmail PGP/seahorse to run?
<asterismo> a came across an error in a machine of one of my students when trying to send an encrypted mail
<holstein> asterismo: i would just share the error
<holstein> should be normal user permissions...
<asterismo> thunderbird makes no trouble to sending signed mail
<asterismo> Operación de envío abortada.USERID_HINT 1DF929837E07A4F8 Nadia Martinez (clave openPGP) <nadia.martinez.216@gmail.com>
<asterismo> NEED_PASSPHRASE 1DF929837E07A4F8 1DF929837E07A4F8 1 0
<asterismo> GOOD_PASSPHRASE
<asterismo> INV_RECP 0 0x1CBB2500CDC84C16
<asterismo> that is the error
<asterismo> Operación de envío abortada means in spanish "Sending operation aborted"
<holstein> so, its just enigmail now?
<asterismo> thunderbird+enigmail
<asterismo> the PGP key was created in seahorse
<asterismo> with my assistence
<asterismo> by chat
<asterismo> and it is uploaded in ubuntu keyserver
<holstein> im just asking, now thunderbird works?
<holstein> the issue is only with enigmail now?
<asterismo> thunderbird works, and it works sending signed mail
<asterismo> but not encripted
<asterismo> she imported other public keys (like mine and other co-workers)
<asterismo> but when she tries ti encrypt the message, that error comes up
<asterismo> strange
<holstein> so, the issue is with both thunderbird and enigmail?
<asterismo> yes, but the error itself does not tell me anybody
<asterismo> anything, sorry
<holstein> http://www.hoylen.com/articles/it/email/security/thunderbird.html looks something like what you have done?
<asterismo> does noy tell me anything about the error, maybe you do understand what it is about
<holstein> also, http://lifehacker.com/180878/how-to-encrypt-your-email
<asterismo> is there anyway to reset gnupg, or seahorse, and all key management to default?
<asterismo> this person may have screwed up the system permissions, several months ago
<asterismo> so maybe this issue is related to that
<holstein> asterismo: i would say, this is related
<holstein> one easy way.. make a new user and test
<holstein> otherwise, make sure the permissons are correct and start removing .config files from ~/ til its reset to default
<asterismo> i mean all system permissions
<asterismo> all in /
<asterismo> maybe something screwed up in /usr/lib/gpg
<asterismo> or something
<asterismo> i compared permissions but nothing appears to be wrong
<asterismo> but maybe there is other folder, like the keyring, seahorse, or where passphrases are saved.... dunno
<holstein> i usually test as a different user
<holstein> i would just look at what you typed above, and anytime you say "maybe", just go and confirm
<asterismo> is it safe deleting the .config folder? i mean, no email will be lost or something?
<holstein> asterismo: i would look for, and backup all data you need/want
<holstein> i usually dont deletd them anyway.. i just move them out of the way
<asterismo> there is no thunderbird folder in ~/.config folder
<holstein> https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Thunderbird/Thunderbird_Configuration_Files
<holstein> this is also another reason why testing with a new user account can make it easier
<holstein> if the issue is still there with a new user, then you dont need to bother with what you are doing right now
<holstein> maybe locate thunderbird in the terminal would help you find it
<holstein> holstein@aphrodite:~$ cd /home/holstein/.thunderbird/
<asterismo> anyway to generate a 8192 bit PGP key with seahorse?
<asterismo> or other soft in ubuntu?
<asterismo> please help
<ironbutt> hello
<ironbutt> I installed Ubuntu 12.10 64 bit desktop yesterday, and the primary reason is so that I can try out the steam for linux. One problem, I can't figure out how to get my graphics card working correctly.
<ironbutt> my problem is: The driver from amd results in unity failing to load, and I do not want that to happen.
<ironbutt> More information: My graphics card is an AMD Radeon HD 7970. The solutions I have seen are either for the hd 4000 and older (legacy) or max out at the 6000 series.
<ironbutt> any thoughts on how this problem could be solved?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-02-17
<neo84> HI All, When I am creating wireless hotspot, it disables automatically in 10-12 seconds. help me fixing this
<GreyArea> Hello, I installed 12.04 yesterday - connected to my wifi and ran system update, now ubuntu won't connect to my wifi - any suggestions please, thanks.
<neo84> Hi to debug issue I checked dmesg
<neo84> got this errro : REPLY_REMOVE_STA failed
<famax8__> hello
<danktamagachi> hello, I am using ubuntu 12.10. for some reason, empathy just started to pop up real message boxes (with, OK and Cancel buttons) for each IM I receive, in addition to the toast notification. I don't remember enabling this, any idea how to turn it off?
<holstein> danktamagachi: i would test as a different user
<holstein> i would then consider removing the empathy config if it is fine as another user
<handi> howdy fellows
<handi> I am have an issue i can't figure out
<escott>  handi we cant figure out what your issue is either
<handi> haha yeah
<handi> Well, I can't get ubuntu to boot after restart or shutdown
<handi> I can't figure out if its gfx or grub.
<escott> handi, when does it boot
<handi> it will go to the gui with the ubuntu and the loading dots but then goes to black
<handi> Ive put a fresh install in and it does that fine, but if i restart or  shutdown nopers.
<escott> handi, so it boots the very first time after install but not after that
<handi> No it won't its super strange
<escott> handi, so im back to "has it EVER booted properly?"
<handi> oh yea
<handi> it has.
<escott> handi, and EVER does not mean the installer
<handi> It ran fine until i messed with steam
<handi> then i took steam out of the equation and it still does it
<escott> handi, then you probably screwed up the graphics drivers
<escott> handi, did you install nvidia drivers or ati drivers?
<handi> Im not sure what my lap top has
<handi> its a cheapy given to me
<handi> says i915
<handi> when i use lshw -c video
<escott> handi, well thats intel
<escott> handi, its hard to say what you may have done with steam
<escott> its new proprietary software. it evidently broke something
<handi> I used g parted to wipe and partition and put fresh install in still same problem
<escott> !nomodeset | handi
<ubot2> handi: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<escott> your description is a bit vague to say much else
<escott> i dont think it is modesetting since its an intel chip
<handi> sorry screen went black
<handi> did i miss any chat escott?
<escott> no
<escott> !log
<ubot2> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<handi> Wish I knew the next step
<handi> Makes it hard not to be able to turn the lap top on and off for travel
<handi> Any advice
<escott> handi, its too vague a description. ive never heard of a display not working that worked before after a reinstall
<escott> i can only suspect the reinstall is not the same
<handi> what hardware could do that
<handi> power supply?
<handi> i put a new hd in to see
<handi> what other information could help you devlope an idea?
<handi> Is their some other information I can give ?
<handi> Would love to get through this
<danktamagachi> hi, i installed kubuntu on top of my ubuntu install and now my defaults are all messed up. how do I go back to no KDE framework?
<JoseeAntonioR> danktamagachi: can you please give me a second so I can find a link fo you?
<JoseeAntonioR> danktamagachi: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu may be able to help, fixed the problem I had (same as yours)
<danktamagachi> thank you!
<danktamagachi> JoseeAntonioR: much appreciated
<JoseeAntonioR> no problem
<rss181919> Anyone familiar with KVM on ubuntu server 12.10?
